# Discover France



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


France - Paris 75008 por Thierry B, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5305/5864486543_6c46d70b53_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Notre Dame por elpolodiablo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Printemps Department Store with Christmas Lights por loic80l, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


La Madeleine por dprezat, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Cartier. por Budogirl73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


rue de Rivoli.. por Budogirl73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


2011.11.04---12 por loic80l, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


DSC_0170 por Budogirl73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Eglise Saint-Augustin, Paris por Fredorod, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris.. por Budogirl73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Louvre Museum in Paris, France 21//9 2011. por photoola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Fuji X100 - La Defense por Maupetit Arnaud, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Arc du Carrousel in Paris, France 21/9 2011. por photoola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://storagestart2.divshare.com/launch.php?f=5265327&s=b41&i=normal


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://storagestart2.divshare.com/launch.php?f=5265312&s=1e5&i=normal


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel por john weiss, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6651606057_785f85be2c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7191/6822487580_1784e2f444_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6988391991_229ab5aac9_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/6988393759_b5894e6e64_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7040/6988387089_50291e4cbb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

35


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Eglise Saint-Sulpice et Senat - Paris por romvi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m486/aljuarezparis1/P4182276.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*










http://i.imgur.com/lgJj9.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*

 l'illimité por California Will, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Francia 2012 por Shinyabimaru, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


The Louvre por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


séquences et reflets (c'est quand c'est reflet) por Jacques in Ze Box, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Untitled por Everita, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning shots...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks linguine


----------



## Yellow Fever

once was by Michael Malthe Photography, on Flickr


DSCN5472 by couscouschocolat, on Flickr


DSCN5469 by couscouschocolat, on Flickr


Untitled by campbell.alouise, on Flickr


Untitled by campbell.alouise, on Flickr


Untitled by campbell.alouise, on Flickr


Untitled by campbell.alouise, on Flickr


Untitled by campbell.alouise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villefranche-sur-Mer by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

*Château Royal de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Chateau Royal, Collioure, France by wycombiensian, on Flickr

*Pont-en-Royans, Isère*

Pont en Royans by little yellow bear, on Flickr

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Normandie*

Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Normandie, France (St Michael's Mount in Normandy) by Educação Espírita, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

France by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


Arc by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


Distance by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


Good Morning by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


In France by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


At The Louvre by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


At The Louvre by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, Normandie*

Le Vieux Bassin by Seracat, on Flickr

*Village d'Apremont sur Allier, Allier*

Village d'Apremont sur Allier by Diegojack, on Flickr


Apremont sur Allier by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy by oriannez, on Flickr

*Petite France, Strasbourg (Alsace)*

Petite France, Strasbourg by shelley , on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece

*Verdon Gorge, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

France, verdon by snowdosker, on Flickr

*Conciergerie (Paris), Ile-de-France*

Conciergerie by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Entrevaux, Var*

Entrevaux by bekra, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Antibes by bekra, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

View of Lyon from Notre Dame de Fourvière Basilica by *_*, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; couple more:

*Place de la République à Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Place de la République à Arles by horlo, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault*

Sete from above by killerfemme, on Flickr

*Corbigny, Nièvre*

Corbigny by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr

*Le pont de Saint Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique*

Le pont de Saint-Nazaire, depuis Saint-Brévin by stephanemartin, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_36 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_39 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_53 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_40 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_35 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_31 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


Paris 2012_03 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Nizza , France*

the more italian city of france , garibaldi hometown


Piazza Massena (Nizza) por fata_ci, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuerzelchen/8034945726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuerzelchen/8034945238/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuerzelchen/8034948605/


Paris by jools_78, on Flickr


Paris by jools_78, on Flickr


Paris by jools_78, on Flickr


Paris by jools_78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le vieux moulin de Vernon, Eure*

Le vieux moulin de Vernon (Eure) by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Colmar sur Lauch, France by duvair1, on Flickr

*Fort de Brégançon, Var*

Fort de Brégançon by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Lac de Montriond, Haute-Savoie*

Lac de Montriond by Hugo H., on Flickr

*Uzés, Gard*

Vaison la Romaine by Rider 666, on Flickr

*Colline du Château à Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Colline du Chateau by G.L. Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

wow! every city has its own special charm.
and Paris is of course the Paris.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed every town or city in France has its own charm, style etc 

*Ambialet, Tarn*

Ambialet by duqueıros, on Flickr

*Moustiers, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

mz-moustiers-6 by mikael.zellmann, on Flickr

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villefranche morning by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Seafront of Nice by light917, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Int'l

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Paris , France*
> 
> 
> Paris 2012_40 por Subaru_555, en Flickr


This photo is brilliant!


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de chaumont sur loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de chaumont sur loire - France by [email protected], on Flickr

*Rue Saint-Aignan à Angers (Angers, Maine-et-Loire)*

Rue Saint-Aignan à Angers - Maine-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*La Suze-sur-Sarthe*

La SuzeHDR by Dave2638, on Flickr

*Côte de Granite rose, Côtes-d’Armor*

Pink Granite Coast Sunset by Karosei, on Flickr

*Place de Messena, Nice (Alpes-Maritimes)*

IMG_6340 by SSTUDIO Samuel Bietenholz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble par nuit, Isère*

Grenoble by night by lucypeddy, on Flickr

*Le Quesnoy, Nord*

Le Quesnoy by lomtx, on Flickr

*Montmartre, Paris*

paris-2012 by ♥beryl, on Flickr

*Orgelet, Jura*

Orgelet by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

Bloise by hectorflmx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont-Saint-Michel by wagnerchristian.com, on Flickr

*Gorges du Tarn*

France, Lozère, La Malène, Gorges du Tarn, les Détroits by jpazam, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault*

Montpellier, France by steinunnfridriks, on Flickr

*Amiens par nuit, Somme*

A perfect night by  David.Keochkerian , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hérault*

Sète 23 by alaindevisme, on Flickr


Sète 22 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Marseille by Traigh Mhor, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube*

Troyes_02 by robin pereira, on Flickr

*La Mairie & L'Abbaye aux Hommes, Caen (Calvados)*

La Mairie & L'Abbaye aux Hommes by storvandre, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot*

Cahors: Medieval Bridge by Nick Dimmock, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the pics


----------



## Occit

J´aime beaucoup la France ^_^


----------



## christos-greece

*Lac Pavin, Puy-de-Dôme*

Pavin 1 by Angelique Michaud, on Flickr

*Chaillol en automne, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Chaillol en automne by jibaow, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*

France, Lot, Saint Cirq Lapopie by jpazam, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes*

Beautiful Menton by Traigh Mhor, on Flickr


Beautiful Menton by Traigh Mhor, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Beautiful Mentone


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8205157068/
Mont Blanc Panorama.

The first in a series of images taken at Mont Blanc in north east France.By taking two cables cars you reach a height of 3842m(12604f) at the Aguille Du Midi.Here there are terraces at different levels to take in the view.Mont Blanc can be seen at the top left,rising to 4810m(15780F),being the highest peak in Europe.To the top right is the Aguille Du Midi,with the Chamonix Valley below.It has to be one of the most spectacular places on earth.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tshlee2/8205073232/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_56/8205198538/
Penvins









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_56/8204105793/
Arradon - Golfe du Morbihan


Air France Airbus A340-300 by gooneybird29, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

marvelous photos...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3569bb by WaveRder, on Flickr


P1130434 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130425 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130403 by TomFlemming, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/33824/8243321076/


P1130382 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130384 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg (Petite France), Bas-Rhin*

ponts couverts de la petite france by Daroüms, on Flickr

*St. Cirq Lapopie, Lot*

house_20120926_D_072876.jpg by Steven House Photography, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Biarritz by tysavi, on Flickr

*Pont de Cahors, Lot*

Pont Valentre 1 by Neil A Kingsbury, on Flickr

*Château de Uzès, Gard*

UZES Castle by France with Martine, on Flickr

*Hautes Corbières, Aude*

Hautes Corbières by marcovdz, on Flickr


----------



## South Central

Yellow Fever said:


> Air France Airbus A340-300 by gooneybird29, on Flickr


Actually this is Sint Maarten, Netherlands


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes


----------



## Yellow Fever

but the jet is french and thats the main thing in that photo.


----------



## italiano_pellicano




----------



## christos-greece

*St. Pierre-Quiberon, Morbihan*

Port bara by nicobzhache, on Flickr

*Place de la Trinité à Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Place Trinité by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villefranche-sur-Mer, France by al-ien, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier*

Ciel en fin de soirée (Montluçon - France) 2008 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


Ciel en fin de soirée (Montluçon - France) 2008 by Yannewvision, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Provence - Gordes by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*


Vieux Port (The Old Port) As Seen From Notre-Dame de La Garde por misseka, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*


L'eglise Saint-Vincent de Paul (L'eglise des Reformes), Marseille por Oleg Bartunov, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*


Marseille por LIS Atelier, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5194432386_bfa6ab49d8_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5194427222_ab6eb05b09_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marseille , France*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/4835695341_53d4c2ff22_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*[Marseille , France*


marsella-palais-longchamp por fuckisses, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*[Marseille , France*


Les Calanques por petr.wolf, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*[Marseille , France*


La bonne mère is watching you... por G2pics, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arles , France*


Arles por Kathy Perry, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arras , France*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8280948429_2b50079dca_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*La Roque-Gageac , France*


La Roque Gageac par matbau, sur Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Biarritz , France*


Biarritz por tysavi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bordeaux , France*


Place de la bourse au crépuscule, Bordeaux. por gille33, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

Beautiful country. 

*Strasbourg, Alsace*










By me

Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Strasbourg


----------



## Dukljanka

*Strasbourg. Alsace*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Versailles*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Versailles*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Versailles*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Paris*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Paris*









By me


----------



## christos-greece

*Ax-trois-Domaines, Ariège*

Ax 3 Domaines by MaxDaGoodman, on Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Bigorre, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Bagnères-de-Bigorre (France 65) by delphinecingal, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

BRETAGNE - SAINT-MALO by FRANK SMOUT IMAGES, on Flickr

*La Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*

Monte Saint Michel by LIS Atelier, on Flickr

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Fougères - Bretagna (10) by Mau1962, on Flickr

*Château - Musée de Saint-Vic (Saint-Amand-Montrond), Cher*

Saint-Amand-Montrond - Musée Saint Vic by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône*

Saone River and Bonaparte Bridge by DigiJack Photography, on Flickr

*Mont Ventoux, Vaucluse*

Mont Ventoux 2 by sjonnie van der kist, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes*

Gap by gasdub, on Flickr


Gap by gasdub, on Flickr


Gap by gasdub, on Flickr

*Embrun, Hautes-Alpes*

Embrun by gasdub, on Flickr

*Bourg-d'Oisans (Alpe-d'Huez), Isère*

Alpe d'Huez, Bourg-d'Oisans and Grenoble by david_a_l, on Flickr

*Le Grand-Bornand, Haute-Savoie*

Le Grand Bornand by DG Photos 29, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy, France IMG_1004 by cupra1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy-2655 by /Bas, on Flickr

*Tour de France in Champs Elysees avenue, Paris*

team sky lead on the the champs elysees by jonnybaker, on Flickr


le tour by jonnybaker, on Flickr

*Arc de Triomphe (Tour de France show), Paris*

Maillot Jaune by fredm59, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by fredm59, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by fredm59, on Flickr

*Touzac, Lot*

touzac by Erikkie, on Flickr

*Saint-Raphaël, Var*

St Raphael by Samantha Kwok, on Flickr

*Nantes and Château Des Ducs De Bretagne, Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau Des Ducs De Bretagne @ Nantes by andyjakeman, on Flickr

*Port de Pailhères, Ariège*

Port de Pailhères by mrs.flax, on Flickr

*Giens, Var*

Giens Peninsula by .H0oT., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Heure bleue sur les quais de Lyon.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sera69/9390360121/in/explore-2013-07-29/


----------



## christos-greece

*Epinal, Vosges*

Epinal by theefer, on Flickr

*Reims, Marne*

L1012311 by cheol jang, on Flickr


L1012318 by cheol jang, on Flickr


L1012304 by cheol jang, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy, France 法國安錫 by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Gordes, France by mikebslone, on Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Aix en Provence by Gabriel I.D., on Flickr

*Arinthod, Jura*

Arinthod - Jura by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Lautrec, Tarn*

Lautrec 20130513-_MG_0255 by yuukoma1027, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Cazeneuve, Gironde*

Chateau de Cazeneuve in Aquitaine, France (14) by urbadhabits, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

IMG_3716 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


IMG_3730 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


Arles_Panorama4 by laohaiying, on Flickr


IMG_1815 by laohaiying, on Flickr

*Rocamadour, Lot*

Rocamadour, France by bbsemeniuk, on Flickr

*Toulouse Capitole (Toulouse), Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse Capitole by laurentsalima, on Flickr

*Ile des Embiez (Embiez island), Var*

Île des Embiez by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Astraeus

Without meaning to intrude, I did wonder whether you might be interested to see my own photographs from my year of living in France. Firstly my portfolio of photographs taken whilst working as a chauffeur on the Cote d'Azur.


Fontvielle, Monaco by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Hercule, Monaco by Astraeus, on Flickr


Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild by Astraeus, on Flickr


David Niven's house, Cap Ferrat by Astraeus, on Flickr


La Rotonde, Beaulieu-sur-Mer by Astraeus, on Flickr


Eze in fog by Astraeus, on Flickr


1108050491 by Astraeus, on Flickr


1108050490 by Astraeus, on Flickr


1108050480 by Astraeus, on Flickr


St Tropez viewed from Gassin by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Grimaud, the French Venice by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Grimaud, little Venice by Astraeus, on Flickr


Monaco at night by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Hercule, Monaco by Astraeus, on Flickr


----------



## Astraeus

And a few more as I did not want to drown you all in a single thread...


Fairmont Hotel, Monaco by Astraeus, on Flickr


1107060578 by Astraeus, on Flickr


1107060573 by Astraeus, on Flickr


Hotel Negresco, Nice by Astraeus, on Flickr


Archway, Haut de Cagnes by Astraeus, on Flickr


Villefranche-sur-Mer by Astraeus, on Flickr


Nice by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Hercule on Grand Prix weekend by Astraeus, on Flickr


Port Hercule on Grand Prix day by Astraeus, on Flickr


----------



## Astraeus

And, to completely change the climate, here are the photos from when I was working in Meribel in the Haute-Savoie region.


Looking out from Le Villard, Meribel, Haute-Savoie by Astraeus, on Flickr


Le Villard, Meribel, Haute-Savoie by Astraeus, on Flickr


Fresh snow in Meribel, Haute-Savoie by Astraeus, on Flickr


Les Allues, Haute-Savoie by Astraeus, on Flickr


Meribel by Astraeus, on Flickr


The church at Sevrier by Astraeus, on Flickr


Annecy by Astraeus, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Good stuff Astraeus. Maybe a bit too much processing though?


----------



## Astraeus

alexandru.mircea said:


> Good stuff Astraeus. Maybe a bit too much processing though?


I appreciate the feedback Alexandru. Any pictures in particular? I know the Meribel ones are over-processed as I was just getting the hang of Photoshop and HDR photos when I produced them.


----------



## christos-greece

@Astraeus: Great, very nice photos but Monte Carlo photos does not belong here; its a independent country not France.


----------



## Astraeus

christos-greece said:


> @Astraeus: Great, very nice photos but Monte Carlo photos does not belong here; its a independent country not France.


Christos, you are absolutely right! Please accept my pseudo-France images as a 'slight detour' from the country in question!


----------



## ardues

Lyon.


й. by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2965 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2963 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2911 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Lyon.


IMG_2945 by ardues2013, on Flickr


 (Abbaye St Martin d'Ainay)  by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2946 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2947 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port de Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor*

Paimpol by creoli, on Flickr

*Rocamadour, Lot*

Rocamadour From the Foret des Singes by david.bragg, on Flickr

*Hôtel de Ville de Dijon (Place de Libération, Dijon), Côte-d'Or*

Hôtel de Ville de Dijon by AeRø, on Flickr

*Chapelle de Notre Dame de la Serra (Calvi), Haute-Corse*

Chapelle de Notre Dame de la Serra by sasulkape, on Flickr

*Port Grimaud, Var*

P6143908 by vish2vish, on Flickr

*Évian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Evian, France by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr


Evian, France by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

No many skyscrapers in France, except Paris La Defense. In France, How many cities looks like La Defense?


----------



## ardues

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir.*


----------



## bozenBDJ

NanoMini said:


> No many skyscrapers in France, except Paris La Defense. In France, How many *cities looks like La Defense*?


What do you mean? :bash:


----------



## OtAkAw

Are there any ugly places in France? I mean with all these photos I think the entire country looks fabulous.


----------



## ardues

Lyon.

Нг. by ardues2013, on Flickr


изы. by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2905 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

English Boulevard. Nice.


----------



## ardues

Abbaye St Martin d'Ainay. Lyon.


 (Abbaye St Martin d'Ainay).. by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2932 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2929 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Coulomb, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Plage des Chevrets by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Cathédrale Saint-Pierre de Beauvais, Oise*

Cathédrale Saint-Pierre de Beauvais, France by Liêm Phó Nhòm, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret*

France - Orléans (V2) by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


France - Orléans (V2) by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


France - Orléans (V2) by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


France - Orléans (V2) by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Colmar old fashion - Colmar, France by moudezoreil, on Flickr

*Calanques de Piana, Corse-du-Sud*

Calanques de Piana by J P | Photography, on Flickr

*Mont Canigou, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Lost monaster @Mont Canigou (Canigò), France by A.C.N, on Flickr

*Cap Frehel, Côtes-d'Armor*

Château de Fort-la-Latte by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Martigues - Le miroir aux oiseaux by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

*Lyon.*


Пор by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2889 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Turing said:


> Don't forget to visit our two other royal residences if you come to France!
> 
> Château de Compiègne :
> 
> 
> Château de Compiègne by www.sport-phot.com, on Flickr
> 
> Château de Fontainebleau :


:cheers:


----------



## Turing

Château d'Anet


Le Château d'Anet by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


Le château d'Anet by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


Château d'Anet: La chapelle funéraire de Diane de Poitiers by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Lyon.


о. by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2894 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2890 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Part-Dieu, Lyon. 


IMG_2793 by ardues2013, on Flickr


а Ф by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2797 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Château de Fontainebleau


Château de Fontainebleau by O.Blaise, on Flickr


Trinity Chapel - inside Chateau Fontainebleau by ell brown, on Flickr


Interiors of the Château de Fontainebleau. by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


Le salon blanc (Château de Fontainebleau) by dalbera, on Flickr


Chateau Fontainebleau by Just_Bernard, on Flickr


Chateau Fontainebleau by Just_Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle.


----------



## christos-greece

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Best Starred Photos -- 30-03-2013 13-38-26 24-05-2006 11-32-51.24 - Cannes - (DiMAGE Z10)-102.jpg by atthezoouk, on Flickr

*Rue du Moulin en Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Rue du Moulin, vieille ville, Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Église Saint-Pierre de Marsilly (church Saint-Pierre), Charente-Maritime*

Église Saint-Pierre de Marsilly. by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne*

Retour à la case départ by ...::: Antman :::..., on Flickr

*Gatuzières (Florac), Lozère*

DSC_3767 by loreat, on Flickr


DSC_3768 by loreat, on Flickr

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sisteron by Mauri LePresident, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great pics from France, guys!


----------



## Turing

Palais de Justice, Rouen


Palais de Justice by ClydeHouse, on Flickr


Rouen: Detail of Palais de Justice by cefran_other, on Flickr


Palais de justice de Rouen by zigazou76, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Soissons


Soissons Cathedral by Cuthbertian, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons - Hôtel de ville by Morio60, on Flickr


Soissons (02) – La maison aux singes, rue de l’Hôpital by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


Soissons (02) – La maison aux singes, rue de l’Hôpital by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Soissons again :


Scissons Abbaye de St. Jean des Vignes by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


Abbaye st jean des vignes by rudy'sLife, on Flickr


Ancienne abbaye de St-Jean-des-Vignes - Soissons by DavidB1977, on Flickr


Ancienne abbaye de St-Jean-des-Vignes - Soissons by DavidB1977, on Flickr


Saint-Jean-des-Vignes37 by dummman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Saint-Malo by -pieton-, on Flickr

*Uzès, Gard*

Uzès en été by JD Photographie., on Flickr

*Minerve, Hérault*

Minerve by fioncina, on Flickr

*Lapradelle-Puilaurens, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Lapradelle-Puilaurens by Oeil de chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villfranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villfranche-sur-Mer by Cervusvir, on Flickr


Villefranche-sur-Mer by Cervusvir, on Flickr


Villfranche-sur-Mer by Cervusvir, on Flickr


Villefranche-sur-Mer by Cervusvir, on Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Pois by Laura Lagrotteria, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Aisne, Picardy


Longpont - L'Abbaye - Intérieur de l'abbatiale - La nef vue du transept by Morio60, on Flickr


Longpont - L'Abbaye - Intérieur de l'abbatiale - Coté Nord by Morio60, on Flickr


Aisne - Fort de Condé  by Vaxjo, on Flickr


Ressons Le Long (Aisne) - Château de Montois by Morio60, on Flickr


Château de Vic sur Aisne by Morio60, on Flickr


Château de Vic sur Aisne - Le Donjon (1er étage) by Morio60, on Flickr


Château de Vic sur Aisne - Le parc (attribué à Le Notre) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Gilles-Croix-de-Vie, Vendée*

Saint Gilles Croix de Vie by Antonio Sanchez Garrido, on Flickr

*Combourg, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Combourg-007 by julien.barrault, on Flickr

*Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais*

Hardelot and its coast by night by xavierdedouai.photographies, on Flickr

*Clos de Vougeot, Côte-d'Or*

Clos Vougeot par Claude-Oliver Marti, sur Flickr

*Aerial view of Paris, Ile-de-France*

paris01 by Spalinger S18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reims, Marne*

Reims 2012-05-23-13 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


Reims 2012-05-23-11 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


Reims 2012-05-23-8 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr

*Saint-Denis de Oléron (Ile de Oléron), Charente-Maritime*

Oleron by Jeff van S., on Flickr

*Hotel de Ville, Calais (Pas-de-Calais)*

Hotel de Ville, Calais by Andy Hay, on Flickr

*Ile-de-Groix, Morbihan*

Ile de Groix, Bretagne, France by evil monk, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful photo collection.
each and every town and city of France are absolutely charming.


----------



## christos-greece

*Place Bellecour à Lyon, Rhône-Alpes*

Place Bellecour by numstead, on Flickr

*Lac d'Estaing, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Lac d'Estaing (HDR) by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère*

CAP_1471 by CreART Photography, on Flickr

*Rougon (Gorges du Verdon), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Rougon by christophe59france, on Flickr

*Vézénobres, Gard*

vezenobres 2 by French Cycling Holidays, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, Var*

Place de la Liberté, Toulon by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Place de la Liberté, Toulon by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Dans les rues de Toulon by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Dans les rues de Toulon by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Cime de Baudon, Alpes-Maritimes*

Cime de Baudon by jpmiss, on Flickr
_Background: island of Corsica_


----------



## ardues

*The Palais Rohan (Rohan Palace) is one of the most important buildings in the city of Strasbourg in Alsace.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Ceyreste, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Ceyreste by "François", on Flickr

*Banon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

le village de Banon by cagouille05, on Flickr

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes*

Copyright Antoine & Marta Konopka Grasse ville by Grande Traversée des Alpes, on Flickr

*Confluences parc, Lyon (Rhône)*

099134_Lyon, Confluences parc [ADR + G.Descombe + Cap-Vert-paysage](nov2013) by iJuliAn, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*

Vue de Kaysersberg et son château by Vallée de Kaysersberg, on Flickr

*Saint-Cyr-sur-Mer, Var*

St Cyr sur Mer by christian.auguet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Saint-Malo by bortescristian, on Flickr


Saint-Malo by bortescristian, on Flickr


Saint-Malo by bortescristian, on Flickr

*St. Tropez, Var*

Port Grimaud 1 by rossgray, on Flickr


Port Grimaud 2 by rossgray, on Flickr


Port Grimaud - France's Venice by rossgray, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

From my window... by Pikakoko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villa Savoye (Poissy), Yvelines*


_MG_1384 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1391 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1377 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1375 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1371 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1352 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1337 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1328 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1323 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1296 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


_MG_1295 by wsifrancis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*View of Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Route des crètes Cassis by christian.auguet, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde*

France - Aquitaine - Bordeaux by alainmuller, on Flickr

*Quéribus Castle, Aude*

Untitled by OnePlaceOneTime, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère*

Grenoble (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Mont-Dauphin, Hautes-Alpes*

IMG_1603_750 par Coolapix, sur Flickr

*Saint-Servan, Ille-et-Vilaine*

PB100079a_r by gildas_29, on Flickr

*Petite France - Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

La Petite France - Strasbourg by Isa'elle Photo'Folies, on Flickr


La Petite France - Strasbourg by Isa'elle Photo'Folies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Tropez, Var*

Clocher, Saint-Tropez, Var, France by Solenne Durand, on Flickr

*Maurienne valley, Savoie*

Great Cliff Road by will_cyclist, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

The street in Paris by 桂格黃, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Ajaccio by Tabaré Neira, on Flickr

*Port-Vendres, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Port-Vendres 49 by paspog, on Flickr

*Pont du Gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*

La Rochelle vue des navettes by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Jardin des plantes, serres & évolution par hebiflux, sur Flickr


Paris Louvre - Tour Eiffel par hebiflux, sur Flickr


Paris Louvre - Tour Eiffel par hebiflux, sur Flickr


Paris Louvre - Tour Eiffel par hebiflux, sur Flickr


Paris Louvre - Tour Eiffel par hebiflux, sur Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Gorgeous country. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

*Port de Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

NICE by judju75, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Chantilly, Oise*

Chantilly Gouvieux by Simionato!, on Flickr

*River Tarn in Moissac, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Coucher de soleil sur la rivière Tarn by Ken Quantick, on Flickr

*Notre-Dame de Paris, Ile-de-France*

Vue nocturne de Notre-Dame de Paris by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

*Baie de Somme, Manche*

France - Baie de Somme - Le crotoy by chanutdominique, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


Paseos Nanteses. 20131130 by gimmenine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, Gironde*

foule by plansac, on Flickr

*Beaume valley, Ardèche*

La Beaume par lepublicnme, sur Flickr

*Millau, Aveyron*

Millau Viaduct (Viaduct de Millau), Aveyron, Midi-Pyrenees, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Montpellier old town, Hérault*

Untitled by EricLopezM, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhone*

Notre Dame de la Garde - Marseille by HQN, on Flickr


A view from Notre Dame de la Garde by HQN, on Flickr


Marseille on a beautiful day by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*


lundi 9 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


lundi 9 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


lundi 9 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


lundi 9 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


dimanche 15 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


dimanche 15 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


mardi 10 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


samedi 7 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


samedi 7 décembre 2013 by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nemours, Seine-et-Marne*

Nemours (Quai de Fromonville) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Saorge, Alpes-Maritimes*

Saorge by papy06200, on Flickr

*Saint-Peray, Ardèche*

# KSP4 15/12/13 by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime*

Etretat ! by François !, on Flickr

*Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux (Gironde)*

Bordeaux - Place de la Bourse by Twin Work & Volunteer, on Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Rue Aude, Aix-en-Provence by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Saint-Gervais-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Au refuge de Tête Rousse by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Au refuge de Tête Rousse by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Les Amporelles, Ile d'Yeu (Vendée)*

Les Amporelles ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by emvri85, on Flickr

*Embiez beach, Var*

Île des Embiez, petite plage au sud-ouest by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

DSC_0050 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Quimper, Finistère*

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous (7 photos) by Toilapol, on Flickr

*Saint Tropez, Var*

Panoramique tropézien by dubus regis, on Flickr

*Hossegor, Landes*

Hossegor sunset by psy4ike, on Flickr

*Fort Boyard, Charente-Maritime*

fort boyard1 by pdkirkham, on Flickr


fort boyard2 by pdkirkham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*


_DSC0196 by hidabal, on Flickr


_DSC0303 by hidabal, on Flickr


_DSC0294 by hidabal, on Flickr


_DSC0789 by hidabal, on Flickr


_DSC0737 by hidabal, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Very nice! :cheers:
I would like to see more pics of Marseille. :cheers:
Like this new buildings in Lyon. :yes:
French Alps! :drool:
Christos, are you from France or Greece? 
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Camargue, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Port Camargue (France) by maxglori, on Flickr

*Gray, Haute-Saône*

Gray - Hôtel de Ville (1) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Marseille from Château d'If, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château d'If | MARSELHA-FR by gabrielcabreira, on Flickr

*Mourèze, Hérault*

Moureze - land of giants by adina*raul, on Flickr

*Eze Village, Côte d'Azur*

Eze Village 2013-06-24-17 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Juan les Pins (Antibes), Alpes-Maritimes*

Beach Heaven on the Cote D'Azur at Juan by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


Boulevard Edouard Baudoin at Juan Les Pins by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

*Côte Bleue (Blue Coast), Bouches-du-Rhône*

Vers le Grand Bleu by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*La Petite France - Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

La Petite France - Strasbourg by Isa'elle Photo'Folies, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*

Mont Saint-Michel (France) (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*St. Florent, Haute-Corse*

st Florent by cremona daniel, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Rue Renan, Arles by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Jumièges, Seine-Maritime*

Abbaye de Jumièges by Mouette76, on Flickr

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*

Calvi by tolenga dany, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris ville lumière by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin*

Ribeauvillé Alsace Elsass 130422 661.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


Ribeauvillé Alsace Elsass 130422 657.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


Ribeauvillé Alsace Elsass 130422 665.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude*

Carcassonne by Xavier I., on Flickr

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère*

Alpe d'Huez 2014 by kewoin, on Flickr


Alpe d'Huez 2014 by kewoin, on Flickr

*Rocher de la sorcière (Ploumanach), Côtes d'Armor*

Rocher de la sorcière - Ploumanach - 03/09/10 by Philippe_Boissel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gorges de la Jonte, Lozère*

Gorges de la Jonte, France by LaurentSt, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Moon over Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir*

Chartres - France by pixiprol, on Flickr

*Lac du Montagnon, Pyrénées*

Le coeur du Montagnon d'Iseye - Vallée d'Ossau - Pyrénées - France by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var*

Toulon, Cours Lafayette by CarteDiem, on Flickr

*Sauzon, Morbihan*

Sauzon, Belle-Île par miemo, sur Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy in yellow tones by me333anine, on Flickr

*Thirzy, Rhône*

Thirzy by Drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Cyr-sur-Mer, Var*

St Cyr sur Mer by christian.auguet, on Flickr

*Kerascoet old village, Finistère*

Kerascoet by luiscarretero, on Flickr

*La Seyne-sur-Mer, Var*

La Seyne-sur-Mer by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Combourg, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Combourg-007 by julien.barrault, on Flickr

*Alsace wine region and château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Vignoble Alsacien by Daniel Jost Photography, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne*

DSC01365115 by brunolaon, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault*

Sète 23 by alaindevisme, on Flickr


Sète 22 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Puy-L'Eveque, Lot*

Lot, Puy l'Eveque by CanYouSea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valcebollère, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Valcebollère 1 by Laura.BDN, on Flickr

*Old chyrch in Lattes, Hérault*

Lattes (Hérault) (26) by roger joseph, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*

Honfleur, rue de la Prison, enseigne by Ytirny, on Flickr

*Ile D'or (Le Dramont), Var*

L'ile D'or by jpmiss, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Palais du commerce sur la Rue de la bourse, Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Notre-Dame, Paris (Ile-de-France)*

Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron*

Milllau France by PIERRE260, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Old town of Chartres, Eure-et-Loir*

le Pont des Minimes by Pifou 2010, on Flickr

*Reims cathedral, Marne*

Reims - Gothic Perfection at Blue Hour by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard*

Maison Cairrée by guillenperez, on Flickr

*Bages, Aude*

Village avec vue by Jolivillage, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan*

IMG_0194 by tkgafs, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle*

Metz at dusk by MatthewJCole, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*

Le port de La Rochelle by nmassé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont-Saint-Michel un matin. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Alsace*

Passerelle 6-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr

*Priory of Saint-Gabriel, Calvados*

Saint Gabriel's Priory par harald alker, sur Flickr

*Aubigny, Cher*

Aubigny, France by sebastianxy, on Flickr

*Avance Valley, Hautes-Alpes*

IMG_0484 par reach.richardgibbens, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Old Château in Montluçon, Allier*

Vieux Château à Montluçon by Gégé 66, on Flickr

*Roussilon, Vaucluse*

Roussilon by laurent.basse, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers*

Cathédrale et Balaïtous by Pierre-Paul Feyte, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Rue Alsace-Lorraine, Toulouse by Gregouill, on Flickr

*Port-Louis, Morbihan*

Port Louis by Ulli J., on Flickr


Port Louis by Ulli J., on Flickr


Port Louis by Ulli J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gigaro, Var*

L'anse de Gigaro by myvalleylil1( peu présente jusquà la mi-mars), on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Streets of Arles by nikidel, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Quai de la Serbie, Lyon (vue vers la Croix-Rousse) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Turenne, Corrèze*

Turenne by tcidrolin, on Flickr

*Tour de l'Horloge (château de Chinon), Indre-et-Loire*

La représentation continue 0574 - Tour de l'Horloge (fin du XIVème s.), porte monumentale du château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Bordeaux by night, Gironde*

tram crs du 30 juillet by reycedcar, on Flickr

*Sainte-Croix-du-Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sainte Croix du Verdon by gooffey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sainte-Croix-du-Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Sainte Croix du Verdon by gooffey, on Flickr

*Pyrénées-Orientales, Languedoc-Roussillon*

Untitled by Freefaster66, on Flickr

*Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt, Vaucluse*

St Saturnin lès Apt by Olivier Thirion, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Jumièges, Seine-Maritime*

Abbaye de Jumièges par Mouette76, sur Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Place des Augustins, Aix-en-Provence by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Cassis Provence-Alpes-Còte d'Azur by Sissi51**, on Flickr

*Place Kléber in Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Printemps précoce Place Kléber by Nikoniko54, on Flickr

*Saorge, Alpes-Maritimes*

Saorge by papy06200, on Flickr

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Yvoire; de l'autre côté du lac... by Vincent Wo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, Aude*

_MG_8649 by Indiana Krista, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*

Kaysersberg by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord*

La Lumiere by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr

*Emparis Plateau, Hautes-Alpes*

Plateau d'Emparis by E. D'Ascoli Photographies, on Flickr

*Nyons, Drôme*

NYONS par japondesarts, sur Flickr

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*

Calvi by Ornaim, on Flickr


Haute Corse - Calvi 504 le port by paspog, on Flickr

*Tour with balloon (Amboise), Indre-et-Loire*

Promenade en Montgolfière by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Simply beautiful! :master:


----------



## christos-greece

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Promenade en Montgolfière par Laurent Agopian, sur Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Bikeway in Lyon par varlamov, sur Flickr


Bikeway in Lyon par varlamov, sur Flickr


Bikeway in Lyon par varlamov, sur Flickr

*Ambert, Puy-de-Dôme*

Ambert, en Auvergne par fernanc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lioux, Vaucluse*

lioux par La moto, une passion..., sur Flickr

*Carennac (Sainte-Pierre), Lot*

Carennac - Saint-Pierre par Martin M. Miles, sur Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

fontaine de Château-Gombert, Marseille 13e par Xavier de Jauréguiberry, sur Flickr

*Saint-Paul, Alpes-Maritimes*

Jørgen Fynsø par jrgenfyns, sur Flickr

*Nice by night, Alpes-Maritimes*

France | Nice par elbcruiser1, sur Flickr

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin*

Obernai ( Alsacia ). Concentración de Harley-Davidson par german58056, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Quay of Seine River (Paris) par yonkis_at_34, sur Flickr

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère*

Alpe d'Huez 2014 par kewoin, sur Flickr

*St. Florent, Haute-Corse*

st Florent par cremona daniel, sur Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

April 2nd. Marseille, France. par marsquaredtravel, sur Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Saone River and Bonaparte Bridge par DigiJack Photography, sur Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Strasbourg par apex944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Cyr-sur-Mer, Var*

St Cyr sur Mer par christian.auguet, sur Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Beach in Nice par Novak82, sur Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne*

Poitiers - passage ancien par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Bayeux, Calvados*

Bayeux_Normandie_France par ferdahejl, sur Flickr

*Col de Joux, Haute-Savoie*

Road Cycling Holidays Les Gets France (59) par RushAdventures, sur Flickr

*Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*

Villandry 001 par kevans0614, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plage de Fabrégas, Var*

Plage de Fabrégas, Var par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Petite-France in Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Petite-France, Strasbourg par Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier*

Ciel en fin de soirée (Montluçon - France) 2008 par Yannewvision, sur Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Night Place par AA92_Photo, sur Flickr

*Lille, Nord*

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / La vieille bourse (The Old Stock exchange) , Lille, France par Frans.Sellies, sur Flickr

*Toulouze, Haute-Garonne*

Ville Rose par Marc DUPUY, sur Flickr

*Théoule-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Theoule sur Mer_France_TGV Duplax par ferdahejl, sur Flickr

*Château-Thierry, Aisne*

Château-Thierry (château - Porte St-Jean) côté intérieur 0731 par markustrois, sur Flickr


Château-Thierry (entrée du château - Porte St-Jean) 0719 par markustrois, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Church of Saint-Laurent in Bouhet, Charente-Maritime*

Eglise St. Laurent. par Jeff van S., sur Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne*

Bellac, France par camerashake, sur Flickr

*Toulon, Var*

View over Toulon par oatsy40, sur Flickr

*Island of Pomègues in Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Ile de Pomègues, Marseille par jacqueline.poggi, sur Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles, Rue Girard le Bleu par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Annecy like Venise par f1ijp, sur Flickr

*Puy-L'Évêque, Lot*

Puy-L'évêque (Lot) par Olivier Thirion, sur Flickr

*Marseille by night, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Marseille par Perrine_As, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cucuron, Vaucluse*

VAUCLUSE - Cucuron par pleymo_05, sur Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

collioure 036 par Fred.06, sur Flickr

*Sainte-Maxime, Var*

Quand on peut voir les Alpes.... par myvalleylil1.(absente jusqu'au 3 mai), sur Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud*

Korsika 2014 298 Bonifacio par KlausNahr, sur Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*

Sunset from Le Nid par Antoine Lé, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados*

Trouville Planches par FX Communication, sur Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Lurd glavna ulica par djolenovi, sur Flickr

*Cathédrale Sainte-Cécile in Albi, Tarn*

Albi, cathédrale et alentours par HC-Photographie - Hugues Courtois, sur Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard*

NÃ®mes par Johan PhotoGraphe, sur Flickr

*Sartène, Corse-du-Sud*

Sartene par fabvt, sur Flickr

*Gacilly, Morbihan*

Bretagne - La Gacillly par Francis Fantoni, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sancerre, Cher*

sancerre 2 par [email protected], sur Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise*

rue commerçante (BEAUVAIS,FR60) par jean-louis zimmermann, sur Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

Blois par hynkle, sur Flickr

*Roussilon, Vaucluse*

DSC08764.jpg par Asie centrale, sur Flickr

*Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher*

Saint Aignan sur Cher par Yolanda Miel, sur Flickr

*Florac, Lozère*

FLORAC (48) par Sinopis, sur Flickr

*Rouen, Normandie*

Rouen par Bruno Delande, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente-Maritime*


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l'ile Madame, Charente Maritime par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


Fort de l' ile Madame, Charente Maritime (selection explore flickr 3 mai 2014) par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lescar, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Lescar - Notre-Dame par Martin M. Miles, sur Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Biarritz par сумасшедший, sur Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

IMG_0688 par LEROYannie27, sur Flickr

*Roman theater in Orange, Vaucluse*

Orange, France par nicnac1000, sur Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan*

Vannes by nigth par jérôme L photographie, sur Flickr

*Strasbourg Cathedral, Bas-Rhin*

Strasbourg 112 par korom, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vaison-la-Romaine, Vaucluse*

Roman Bridge par SkipSteuart, sur Flickr

*La Trinité-sur-Mer, Morbihan*

La Trinité-sur-Mer par lavilleautady, sur Flickr


La Trinité-sur-Mer par lavilleautady, sur Flickr


La Trinité-sur-Mer par lavilleautady, sur Flickr

*Saint-Maximin, Var*

Saint Maximin 2006 par Saltdeanbeach, sur Flickr

*Pont Raymond Barre in Lyon, Rhône*

Pont Raymond Barre par V.Charvet, sur Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Gordes par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Cannes par Hannah Aspropoulos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cathédrale Saint-Jean, Lyon (Rhône)*

Cathédrale Saint-Jean, la Basilique de Fourvière, Lyon, Mai 2014 par chrislesage38, sur Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*

Honfleur et son carrousel. Normandie par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr

*Lac de Servières, Puy-de-Dôme*

Morpheus par DBPhotographe, sur Flickr

*Quiberon, Morbihan*

Côte Sauvage (1) par Massis__, sur Flickr

*Le Poët-Laval, Drôme*

Le Poët Laval 01 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Collioure France ( 22 05 2014) par kikivoyage, sur Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Saint-Malo's fortifications par François aka Tweek, sur Flickr

*Sennecey-le-Grand, Saône-et-Loire*

Sennecey le Grand Bourgogne, France 2010 020 par voyageursdumonde1, sur Flickr


Sennecey le Grand Bourgogne, France 2010 021 par voyageursdumonde1, sur Flickr


Sennecey le Grand Bourgogne, France 2010 017 par voyageursdumonde1, sur Flickr

*Dax, Aquitaine*

IMG_6795 par Ville de Dax, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dent de Crolles (Chartreuse Mountains), Isère*

Vue sur la vallée! par marco3k, sur Flickr

*Pont du Gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard par DanielOnWay, sur Flickr

*Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Versailles by night  par chateauversailles, sur Flickr

*Saint-Emilion, Gironde*

Sur la Place par anneso1985, sur Flickr

*Èze, Alpes-Maritimes*

Eze par mim-digiarts, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bastia, Haute-Corse*

Un balcon sur Bastia par tolenga dany, sur Flickr

*Port de Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Port de Martigues par DomSwiss, sur Flickr


Tranquillité par DomSwiss, sur Flickr

*Vosges, Bas-Rhin*

_JP49478-Vosges-rocher-Mutzig.jpg par JdelPhoto, sur Flickr

*Dunkerque, Nord*

Le Navire Jean-Bart à quai sur Dunkerque par Dubus Laurent, sur Flickr

*Le Pradet, Var*

Le Pradet par nfolliet, sur Flickr


Le Pradet par nfolliet, sur Flickr


Le Pradet par nfolliet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Saint-Jean in Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Fort Saint-Jean par fabien desaintcyr vous souhaite un bon week-end, sur Flickr

*Montriond Lake, Haute-Savoie*

erikharstrom-Spring 2014-2-11 par Erik Harström, sur Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire*

Le Puy-en-Velay 6 par Max In Pics, sur Flickr

*Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente*

Montée vers le château par Flikkesteph, sur Flickr

*Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*

DSC_2019.jpg par hershome, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calais, Pas-de-Calais*

France - Calais - Lighthouse par JulesFoto, sur Flickr


France - Calais - Beach par JulesFoto, sur Flickr

*Chamonix Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie*

Snowboarding at La Flégère, Chamonix Mont-Blanc, France par TRAILSOURCE.COM, sur Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*

Le port de Honfleur par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*La Canourgue, Lozère*

La Canourgue - Lozère par babicka2, sur Flickr


La Canourgue - Lozère par babicka2, sur Flickr


La Canourgue - Lozère par babicka2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

STC_2682 par Yudi Setiawan, sur Flickr

*Domme, Dordogne*

Domme² par Romain Gangloff, sur Flickr

*Toulon, Var*

Place Amiral Senes, Toulon par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Vallon Pont d'Arc, Ardèche*

L'Ardèche au lever du jour... par Philippe Stanus photographies, sur Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse*

Avignon/France 9-6-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr

*Reims, Marne*

Tramway dans la rue Langlet © Carmen Moya 2012 par Reims Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carry-le-Rouet, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Carry-le-Rouet par jose.loureiro, sur Flickr

*Metz, Lorraine*

LE PONT DE LA PREFECTURE par Christophe photo-graphy, sur Flickr


Metz par FranckNikon, sur Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

DSC06053 par James Woodward, sur Flickr

*Audiérne, Finistère*

Audiérne (25) par gattolocos, sur Flickr


Audiérne (26) par gattolocos, sur Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne*

Gare des Bénédictins - Limoges par comskiller, sur Flickr

*Le Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont Saint-Michel, France - DSC_0546b par nickybay, sur Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Nancy - France par MorBCN, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

love the color of those trams.


----------



## christos-greece

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Cassis, France 07/06/2014 par Rosedale7175, sur Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron*

Rodez - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées par Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, sur Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Colmar, Alsace (France) par kpjf, sur Flickr

*Col d'Allos, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Col d'Allos - Last kilometer ! par bastfabre, sur Flickr

*Reims, Marne*

Reims, Place Myron Herrick par Medelie Vendetta, sur Flickr

*Saint-Rémy-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

SAINT RÈMY DE PROVENCE. CALLE TÍPICA par bacasr, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sens, Yonne*

Place Drapes, Sens par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr

*Abbaye Notre-Dame de Sénanque, Vaucluse*

Abbaye Notre-Dame de Sénanque par Frank Kehren, sur Flickr

*Carennac, Lot*

Carennac par myvalleylil1, sur Flickr


Dans les rues de Carennac par myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), sur Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud*

Pilotine par JeanbaptisteM, sur Flickr

[img]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5494/11591631863_a78b054e56_b.jpg[/img]
Ajaccio, le port par JeanbaptisteM, sur Flickr

*Souillac, Lot*

A street in Souillac, France par Paul Anthony Moore, sur Flickr

*Martel, Lot*

Martel par dprezat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

P1030269 par zhaoxin.iris, sur Flickr

*Autoire, Lot*

Autoire par dprezat, sur Flickr

*Belcastel, Aveyron*

Village et château de Belcastel , Aveyron par Lionel Francés, sur Flickr

*Châteauneuf, Côte-d'Or*

Taking a Walk in the Rain par Bobrad, sur Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Another view of Lescun par Phijomo, sur Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrenees*

Santuario de Lourdes par PacoQT, sur Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Lyon par Hanxyong, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villefranche-sur-mer, Côte d'Azur*

Villefranche-sur-mer, France par maykal, sur Flickr

*Metz, Moselle*

IMG_2965_66_67 par xsalto, sur Flickr


IMG_2956_57_58 par xsalto, sur Flickr

*Saint Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

France - St Malo Breakwater par JimP (in Sarnia), sur Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*

Toulouse - Coucher de Soleil sur le pont par Jourdenuit, sur Flickr


Toulouse - "Boule de foudre" par Jourdenuit, sur Flickr

*Giverny, Eure*

Les nymphéas de Monet à Giverny par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Gauthier (Ile d'Yeu), Vendée*

Fort Gauthier (Ile d'Yeu) par HimalAnda, sur Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*

Jaude par mostlybytrain, sur Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*

St Cirq Lapopie par nicou33, sur Flickr

*Colmar, Alsace*

Petite Venise Colmar Alsace par EtienneR68, sur Flickr

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Cirque de Gavarnie - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*

Au bord de l'eau ... par Papilli, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Codignat par BerColly, sur Flickr

*Lac de St Guerin, Savoie*

Lac de St Guerin par myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), sur Flickr

*Arêches Beaufort, Savoie*

Arêches par myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), sur Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrenees*

Lourdes par jmd1986, sur Flickr


Lourdes - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr

*Gaillac, Tarn*

2007 - 0908 0044 par thenelaware07, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arreau, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Arreau - France par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn*

Cordes sur Ciel par myvalleylil1(in vacation from June 21 to July 12), sur Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Arles - France par Donatella Altea, sur Flickr

*Le Touquet-Paris-plage, Pas-de-Calais*

Le Touquet Paris plage par el.guy08_11, sur Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*

Chambord1 par flo21, sur Flickr

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados*

Trouville sur Mer par Gatodidi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, Nord*

Lille, France (2) par Paul Anthony Moore, sur Flickr


Lille, France (3) par Paul Anthony Moore, sur Flickr


The Greeting (Lille, France) par Paul Anthony Moore, sur Flickr

*Port-la-Nouvelle, Aude*

Talgo Mare Nostrum con "tracción francesa" en Port-la-Nouvelle par MiquelGP54 - Work Exceeded, sur Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais*

Arras, France par openroads.com, sur Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot*

Saint-Cirq-Lapopie par HC-Photographie - Hugues Courtois, sur Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Place Stanislas Nancy par thxdesign_mobile, sur Flickr


Place Stanislas - Hôtel de Ville par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges*

Epinal - Basilique St Maurice par ben0son - www.ben0son.com -, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhine*

Siemens Avanto - TT 17 par arthur.daniel, sur Flickr

*Col de la Bonette, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Col de la Bonette par papy06200, sur Flickr

*Gueberschwihr, Haut-Rhin*

gueberschwihr octobre 2012 par bruno bretz, sur Flickr

*Lac Serre-Poncon, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

a perfect dream par crazyhorse_mk, sur Flickr

*Tende, Alpes-Maritimes*

Tende, France par Tim Saxon, sur Flickr

*Col de la Pierre St Martin, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

La pierre st Martin par MAN.LEO, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Besançon, Doubs*

Besançon/France 22-3-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr


Besançon/France 22-3-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr


Besançon/France 22-3-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr


Besançon/France 22-3-2014 par limaramada, sur Flickr

*Figeac, Lot*

Figeac - Lot - France par voyageur12, sur Flickr

*Château proche de Genève (Oyonnax), Ain*

Château proche de Genève - Propriétés haut de gamme par Antoine Nicholas, sur Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain*

Bourg-en-Bresse par Amnesty_France, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Symphorien-sur-Coise, Rhône*

Collégiale de Saint Symphorien sur Coise - Rhône par Vaxjo, sur Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère*

Grenoble par Landscapesandstuffs, sur Flickr


Grenoble by night par Alexis De Pourquoy, sur Flickr


Grenoble par Pilar Azaña Talán , sur Flickr


Panorama Grenoble par Maellegiroud, sur Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse*

Château de Lourmarin par decar66, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Banon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Lavender fields near Banon par carsten de, sur Flickr

*Cirque de la Madeleine, Ardèche*

Madeleine Circus - 2nd EXPLORE! - par Ros_K Photographie, sur Flickr

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche*

Le Mont Saint Michel par Chris Mueller Photography, sur Flickr

*Lac de Gaube, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Lac de Gaube. par MOUNTAINCULT, sur Flickr

*Sarlat-la-Canéda, Dordogne*

France - Périgord - Sarlat-la-Canéda by night par saigneurdeguerre, sur Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude*

Carcassonne, France 7 par Rgonaz, sur Flickr


Carcassonne, France 6 par Rgonaz, sur Flickr


Carcassonne, France 13 par Rgonaz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt, Vaucluse*
Panorama de Saint-Saturnin-lès-Apt par SebastienToulouse, sur Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne*

JAZ_5416.jpg par jpazam, sur Flickr

*Mauléon-Barousse, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Fantasy House par Bobrad, sur Flickr

*Saint-Gaudens, Haute-Garonne*

Collégiale Saint-Pierre de Saint-Gaudens | Nex-7 par NeptuN™ | neptun-photography.com, sur Flickr

*Le Mas-d'Azil, Ariège*

Le Mas d'Azil (Ariège/Pyrénées) par PierreG_09, sur Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Pau, le funiculaire par gites64, sur Flickr


Pau, la place Royale par gites64, sur Flickr


Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques par gites64, sur Flickr

*Barbaste, Lot-et-Garonne*

Bridge of Barbaste par EddyB, sur Flickr

*Bergerac, Dordogne*

DSCF1822 par lxacev75, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Sunset Over La Défense by Sean Batten, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn*
Albi by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne*
Chateau de Vincennes by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne*
Le Château de Laval (Mayenne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Tour de France in Paris, Ile-de-France*
Le peloton du Tour de France by Camion'heur, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annency by silanvic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sainte-Eulalie-de-Cernon, Aveyron*
Sainte-Eulalie de Cernon by Michel Seguret (+ 3.5 Millions views), on Flickr

*Reims, Marne*
En passant by Emilie Simonnet, on Flick

*Mende, Lozère*
The Gate [Explored 10/07/2014 #16] by Troudd [HaJDuK BasTien], on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère*
Grenoble, France. by MrsIamSophie, on Flickr

*Col du Parpaillon, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*
Col du Parpaillon by Dr. Jaus, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Pau - France by Yoann Sarrasin, on Flickr

Pau - France by Yoann Sarrasin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Le port des pêcheurs à Biarritz. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

Biarritz, port des pêcheurs. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

Biarritz. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme*
Là haut / Up by m43photos, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville d'Amiens / CIty Hall of Amiens (France) by m43photos, on Flickr

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse*
Voie communale du Galinier, Lourmarin by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
One Gigantic Geological Classroom - Sisteron, France. by Páll Guðjónsson, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var*
Toulon, France 003 by Ales Primozic, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

Wow, France is beautiful.


----------



## aljuarez

So amazing!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, Calvados*
Honfleur-126.jpg by Yves AUBOYER Ouaf-Ouaf.com, on Flickr

*Brou, Eure-et-Loir*
Brou by photographe28, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault*
Montpellier by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annecy, France by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr

*Fort-la-Latte, Côtes-d'Armor*
Fort-la-Latte by _Jérôme_, on Flickr

*Briançon, Hautes-Alpes*
090208 briançon_0515_6_7_8 by fabien thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lac d'Estaing, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Lac d'Estaing (HDR) by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Etretat, Seine-Maritime*
La forza del vento by Giuliana 57 ... 1.102.000 VIEWS !!!, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Port of Marseille at night by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Fort Louvois, Charente-Maritime*
Fort Louvois by Jomarcolls, on Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Bigorre, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Moonset by be*curious, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*
Colmar, France by ChuckDiesal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Loue river, Doubs*
Loue valley / Vallée de la Loue (Doubs, France) by Sam Maas, on Flickr

*Saint-Émilion, Gironde*
Saint-Emilion by Jean Bal, on Flickr

*Calanque du Port-Miou, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Calanque du Port-Miou by sbrizio, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme*
Rue des Clairons, Amiens by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude*
Cité de Carcassonne by jo_ces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grande Casse (in the background), Savoie*
360 in front of the Grande Casse with Flo Bastien by Tristan Shu, on Flickr

*Hérisson, Allier*
Hérisson (Allier) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*La Fontaine monumentale à Valence, Drôme*
Valence, la Fontaine monumentale by bernarddelefosse, on Flickr

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or*

Chatillon, église saint Vorles, pont du Perthuis & la Seine sans eau "2012" by Christian Labeaune, on Flickr

*Chamonix, Haute-Savoie*
Chamonix, France by eirikbirkelund, on Flickr

*Sunset at Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*
Sunrise Kaysersberg by LDream2505, on Flickr

*Le Conquet, Finistère*
Le Conquet by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud*
Vue imprenable by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Barbaste, Lot-et-Garonne*
Moulin des tours - Barbaste (France) by Nemodus photos, on Flickr

*Sunset over lavender fields (Valensole), Provence*
France - Provence - Lavender Fields by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr

*Moustiers Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Moustiers Sainte-Marie by Eugenio Soliani, on Flickr

*Lac de Roselend, Savoie*
Lac de Roselend by anatoliv73, on Flickr

*Plage of Fogeo in Arzon, Morbihan*
Vue sur la plage du Fogeo by leblogdedenis, on Flickr

Plage du Fogeo by leblogdedenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Corsica*
Corsica - France by Terence S. Jones, on Flickr

*Porspoder, Finistère*
Melon by Brestitude, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*
Place de la Trinité, Vieux Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Place des Jacobins by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Cirque de Gavarnie - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Herault*
Corum by _Radim, on Flickr

Corum by _Radim, on Flickr

Corum by _Radim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béziers, Hérault*
"Pont Vieux" de Béziers by Excalibur67, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*
Honfleur by Courbet76, on Flickr

*Vauhallan, Essonne*
Duo by J-BD, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor*
Dinan, Bretagne, France by sinotrukChina, on Flickr

*Crégols, Lot*
Crégols by Nouhailler, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*
Savoie Alpes France by  photopade., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône*
_P1M0042 by pararan, on Flickr

_P1M0041 by pararan, on Flickr

_P1M0038 by pararan, on Flickr

*Gigondas, Vaucluse*

Gigondas by @lain G,, on Flickr

*Pont-sur-Yonne, Yonne*
Pont sur Yonne 89 (sur le vieux pont) by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr

*Massif du Taillefer, Isère*

La vue du chemin du lac du Pousollet, Taillefer (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all btw* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes*

IMG_3623-2 by Raphaël SAVARIT, on Flickr

*Granville, Manche*

01112014-_DSC7774 by Damien /\ Richard, on Flickr

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*
Samedi 13 décembre 2014, France, Les Sables d'Olonne by olivier vasseur, on Flickr

*Gorges de l'Ardèche, Ardèche*

es Gorges de l'Ardèche by mary maa, on Flickr

*Mont-Ventoux, Vaucluse*
Une autre vue du Mont-Ventoux et de ses forêts by johnslides//199, on Flickr

*Grenoble. Isère*
Quais de Grenoble by j_quetin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Vitry-le-François, Marne*

197 Collégiale Notre-Dame de Vitry-le-François by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Rodez Cathedral, Aveyron*

France, Aveyron, Rodez, la cathédrale et la Place d'Armes by jpazam, on Flickr

*Ajaccio (from Porticcio), Corse-du-Sud*

Marina Viva by FIRO-tour, on Flickr

*Albi, Midi-Pyrénnés*
Albi, Francia by Gonzalo Déniz, on Flickr

*Clamecy, Nièvre*

2011 Frankrijk 0730 Clamecy by porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
IMG_9387 by a_zakrzewska, on Flickr

IMG_9279 - Kopia (3) by a_zakrzewska, on Flickr

*Abbey Church of Saint-Savin-sur-Gartempe, Vienne*

Abadía de Sant-Savin by diocrio, on Flickr

*Vézac, Dordogne*

Village entre l'eau et la falaise by Flikkesteph, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Chambord, Loire, France by Mijkra, on Flickr

*Calanque d'En-Vau, Bouches-du-Rhône*

La calanque d'En Vau depuis le belvèdére by Tinou61, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Moustier Sainte Marie , un des plus beaux villages de france by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime*
First steps in sunny La Rochelle : le port de nuit et les deux tours. by FranekN, on Flickr

*Turenne, Corrèze*

Les toits de Turenne – Turenne roofs by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais *

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / La vieille bourse (The Old Stock exchange) , Lille, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

*Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor*

paimpol by sandthi, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Mucem & Villa Mediterranée by ROQU3A, on Flickr

*Bay of Écalgrain, Manche*

Baie d'Ecalgrain by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Mont Saint-Michel by lelargeamelie, on Flickr

*Mont Aiguille (Massif du Vercors), Isère*








Mont Aiguille by Nicolas BOHERE, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault*
France by Damien Fauchot, on Flickr

France by Damien Fauchot, on Flickr

France by Damien Fauchot, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*
Lyon, France 2014 by ekgeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
la cathédrale by christian.man12, on Flickr

*La Défense (Paris), Hauts-de-Seine*

La Défense - Hauts de Seine by Arno Dumont, on Flickr

*Cirque of Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Aiguilles d'Ansabère (Cirque de Lescun - Pyrénées - France) by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr

*Old Lyon, Rhône*

Place du Petit Collège, Vieux Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Gimel-les-Cascades, Corrèze*

Gimel les Cascades - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme*
Amiens' Notre Dame Cathedral by night from Quai Belu by johnglynn2014, on Flickr

*Espalion, Aveyron*

Espalion by Federico Martínez, on Flickr

*Phare du Four, Finistère*
House of the Storm by eWan fotografik, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The last one is incredible!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed it is. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, Gironde*

IMG_2348 by veronictravel, on Flickr

IMG_4021 by veronictravel, on Flickr

IMG_2336 by veronictravel, on Flickr

IMG_2332 by veronictravel, on Flickr

DSC09123 by veronictravel, on Flickr

DSC04753 by veronictravel, on Flickr

DSC02143 by veronictravel, on Flickr


----------



## muhammadasad

Rouen , France is most likely city in france.


----------



## christos-greece

*Château d'Abbadia, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Château d'Abbadia, Hendaye, Pays basque, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Martailly-lès-Brancion, Saône-et-Loire*

Brancion (Saône-et-Loire) - Le village vu depuis le château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Plage de Ficaghiola, Corse-du-Sud*








Plage de Ficaghiola by Stéphane Gavoye, on Flickr

*Cap Blanc-Nez, Pas-de-Calais*

Côte d'Opale, cap Blanc-Nez, falaise et plage by ytierny, on Flickr

*Basilique Sainte-Thérèse de Lisieux, Lisieux, Calvados*

IMGP0446_ Basilique de Lisieux Normandie France by Rolye, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne*
SOOC again, but... by Benurs - Learning and learning..., on Flickr

*Autumn atmosphere in Ardèche*
Autumn in the Ardèche by alexander elzinga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime*
The old city by Paul Rysz, on Flickr

Nice by Paul Rysz, on Flickr

DSC01016.jpg by Paul Rysz, on Flickr

*Massat, Ariège*








Massat, France by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr

*Basilica of Our Lady of Avioth, Meuse*

Basilique Notre-Dame d'Avioth (Meuse) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée*
Mercredi 21 janvier 2015, France, Les Sables, marée haute et gros coef by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chamechaude (highest summit in the Chartreuse Massif), Isère*

Chamechaude, Chartreuse (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Rodern, Haut-Rhin*

Rodern by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Notre Dame de Paris by [email protected], on Flickr

La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Una Botte in città by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr

*Collégiale Notre-Dame (Mantes-la-Jolie), Yvelines*

Mantes la Jolie - Yvelines by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hérault*
P1180460 by GuillemHD, on Flickr

P1180458 by GuillemHD, on Flickr

P1180430 by GuillemHD, on Flickr

*La Roquette-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes*

56...La Roquette-sur-Var by al.cal, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annecy 07 by mpetr1960, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritime*

Antibes in winter by Franck_Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*
Good Morning Saumur by Jeremy Vickers Photography, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Perpignan - Le Castillet by www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*








DSC_1467.jpg by by Claus Christa, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges*

Epinal et ses "canons" à eaux by C_Geff, on Flickr

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin*








Obernai by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord*
Lille / Où est la Bourse? by P.SK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Louvois (Bourcefranc-le-Chapus), Charente-Maritime*

Fort Louvois (XVIIe s.) Bourcefranc-le-Chapus (Charente-Maritime, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Mont St. Michel by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr

*Pont de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Pont des Langeais, Loire by benn_riis, on Flickr

*Mont Blanc, Haute-Savoie*
Over the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Romanche Valley, Isère*

Bienvenue en enfer, suivez la lumière ! by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*

Halle de Collonges la Rouge - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Châteauneuf, Côte-d'Or*

Châteauneuf, Bourgogne (Burgundy), France by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique *
Nantes, cathedrale Saint Pierre by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Nantes, ancien hotel de la duchesse Anne by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Nantes, chateau ducs de Bretagne et tramway by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Nantes, ancien hotel de la duchesse d' Anne by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard*
Aigues-mortes Camargue Gard Languedoc-roussillon France by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr

*La Verne Charterhouse, Var*

IMG_1330 by dagon_hpl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sainte-Eulalie-d'Olt, Aveyron*
Sainte-Eulalie-d'Òlt, Aveyron by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr

*Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Lunéville by DietJee, on Flickr

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Instant magique ... by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var*
TOULON PORT by RUSSIANTEXAN ©, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Lyon - La Croix-Rousse by leuntje, on Flickr

*Antibes,Alpes-Maritime*
The Nomad at the bastion St Jaume, Antibes by skweeky ツ, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Best ever updates from France...!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Le Massegros, Languedoc-Roussillon*

Le massegros by Lyp ., on Flickr

*Grenoble, Rhône-Alpes*

DRI - Grenoble - from Bastille by RTK7, on Flickr

*Le Bono, Brittany*

Le Bono - Morbihan by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, Rhône-Alpes*

Beautiful Annecy by Jurek.P, on Flickr

*Calanques, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Calanques 2 by markangeloharrison, on Flickr

*Sallanches and Aravis Range, Haute-Savoie*

I've looked at clouds from both sides now, from up and down, and still somehow, it's cloud illusions I recall. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr

*Les Arcs, Savoie*

Les Arcs by patryk.rivet, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritime*
menton france by patricegue78, on Flickr

menton france by patricegue78, on Flickr

menton france by patricegue78, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Rhône-Alpes*


Chamonix, France by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr

*Saumur, Pays de la Loire*


Saumur (Maine-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Metz, Lorraine*


Francia, Metz, scorcio fluviale by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie*

Chamonix, France by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr

*Tarascon-sur-Ariège, Ariège*
Tarascon-sur-Ariège by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Mittelbergheim, Bas-Rhin*

Alsace (France) - Mittelbergheim by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin*

Blue house by de_nativo, on Flickr

*Saint-Benoît, Vienne*

Rue Paul Gauvin, Saint-Benoît (Vienne) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Hérisson, Allier*
Wandeltocht in en rond Hérisson by d.cappelle, on Flickr

Wandeltocht in en rond Hérisson by d.cappelle, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunkerque, Nord*

Dunkerque by Bernhard Sonderhuesken, on Flickr

*Sauveterre-de-Rouergue, Aveyron *

Sauveterre-de-Rouergue, by jff66, on Flickr

*Pont Raymond Barre à Lyon, Rhône*
Pont Raymond Barre by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr

*Demandoix, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Untitled by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse*

Bastia by JP-ZMR, on Flickr

*Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère, Dordogne*
Saint-Léon sur Vézère by Seracat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Le château de Fougères by Les 3 couleurs, on Flickr

*Gargilesse-Dampierre, Indre*

Gargilesse-Dampierre (Indre) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*La Bastide-Clairence, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

La Bastide-Clairence by Yves-LC, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Lot*








Pierre Bona

*Bordeaux, Gironde*
Bordeaux by manuelfanciullacci, on Flickr

*Château Saint-Jean (Bugatti's Headquarters), Bas-Rhin*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14322859774

*Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei, Orne*

St Céneri-le-Gérei by Green Explorer (Tom), on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Rue du Petit Puits - Marseille (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrénées*


La vallée du Lot by misloup, on Flickr

*Saint-Hippolite, Alsace*

Saint-Hyppolite by PDHE, on Flickr

*Noyers, Burgundy*


En passant sous la porche d'entrée vous arriverez sur la place de l'hôtel de ville qui est flanqué de belles maison à colombages by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (en mode déconnecté!), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Arreau, Midi-Pyrénées*


Lots of Creeper by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Quimper, Brittany*


ROLY1254_Quimper, ville d'art et d'histoire France by Rolye, on Flickr

*Amboise, Centre*


Vue sur les toits d'Amboise by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Château-Chalon, Franche-Comté*


Chateau Chalon by bloots, on Flickr

*Port Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*


Port Grimaud (FR) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr

*Le Bec Hellouin, Upper Normandy*


Le Bec Hellouin by amateur72, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Auvillar*

























Auvillar 2011 par fullerman, sur Flickr


Inspiration par pouletsue, sur Flickr


Halle d'Auvillar, Tarn-et-Garonne, France par Feuillu, sur Flickr


 Auvillar par alex and louise, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Auvillar par Les petits lézards, sur Flickr


Auvillar 2011 par fullerman, sur Flickr


Last of the harvest par cc49, sur Flickr


Tournesol par cc49, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Charleville-Mézières*

























Mézières - Basilique Notre-Dame-d'Espérance par Jean Lemoine, sur Flickr


Le palais du Gouverneur par Ranulf 1214, sur Flickr









http://www.cirkwi.com/#!page=poi&id=206977&bounds=49.77347,4.720849;49.77347,4.720849​


----------



## charpentier

Le moulin / Musée Rimbaud par TheMisterTom, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Charleville Mezieres Place Ducale by Power Neness, on Flickr


Charleville Mézières, Ardennes, NE France by surreydock, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Belfort, Franche-Comté*


BELFORT: 2014.10.13 le crépuqcule. by GIPE25, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Rhône-Alpes*









grenoble by Ellen

*Carennac, Midi-Pyrénées*


Carennac (Lot) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Port Grimaud (FR) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*
Europe 2015: France by mic|x, on Flickr

*La Couvertoirade, Aveyron*

La Couvertoirade by Chris M399, on Flickr

*Pesmes, Haute-Saône*

Time On Pause by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura*

Dole by @lain G,, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Saint-Malo Plage du Sillon by Corinne Queme, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura*

Arbois (France) by Gérard Marconnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chevreuse, Yvelines*

Les petits Ponts de Chevreuse by leblogdedenis, on Flickr

*Baume les Messieurs, Jura*

Cirque de Baume - Jura - France - From my Album: VU DES CIMES - Link below to the album > by Frank Smout, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Grande marée à Saint-Malo by Corinne Queme, on Flickr

*Pont-en-Royans, Isère*

Pont en Royans by little yellow bear, on Flickr

*Sauveterre-de-Rouergue, Aveyron *

Arcades Sauveterre de Rouergue by tony sch, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Le vieux prison d'Annecy by Yves-LC, on Flickr

*Moncontour, Côtes-d'Armor*

Moncontour by christian_lemale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont Valentré (Cahors), Lot*
Pont Valentré HDR by Strohbi, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret*
Holiday 2013, Orléans, France by lambertwm, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados*

well supported by werner boehm *, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort*

BELFORT: 2014.10.13 le crépuqcule. by GIPE25, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados*
Abbaye aux Hommes by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr

Towers by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr

Bayeux Cathedral by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grande Rivere, Jura*

Un coin paisible. by Papilli, on Flickr

*Sanary-sur-Mer, Var*
Sanary/mer - Harbor again by leflo 719, on Flickr

*Villefranche-de-Conflent, Pyrénées-Orientales*

villefranche de conflent by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Louhans, Saône-et-Loire*

Louhans by clodio61, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Dancing on Get Lucky in Cours Julien by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan*
Casas Bretonas by Demodragon, on Flickr

*Marœuil, Pas-de-Calais*

Colorful Fronts Maroeuil by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche*
Coëf 119 . . . by Daniel.35690, on Flickr

*Lons le Saunier, Jura*

Mediatheque de Lons le Saunier 1 by Olivier Cretin, on Flickr

*Cambrai, Nord*
Perspective through Notre Dame's Gate by yonkis_at_34, on Flickr

Cambrai Tourist's House by yonkis_at_34, on Flickr

*Abeilhan, Hérault*

Abeilhan by brigeham34, on Flickr

*Husseren-Wesserling, Haut-Rhin*

Husseren-Wesserling (Alsace) / 12 juin 2011 by leonmul68, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritime*
Antibes_Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur_France_Méditerranée by ferdahejl, on Flickr

*Côte d'Opale, Pas-de-Calais*

La falaise by Phil du Valois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Le Phare à l'heure bleue by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, Hérault*

Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert by reneve31, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saone*
IMG_3254 by tboehm, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrant, Puy-de-Dôme*

Clermont-Ferrand by Antoine Cdt, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège*
Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr

*Treignac, Corrèze*

Treignac by DavidQuick, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde*
The view from la Gare Saint-Jean; Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France by aidaneus, on Flickr

La Tour Pey-Berland and the former Archives Municipales, on Rue du Loup; Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France by aidaneus, on Flickr

La Porte d'Aquitaine, at Place de la Victoire; Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Arras*











*Place du Wetz d'Amain*


Arras 183 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


Arras 185 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


Arras 186 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*The "boves"* are limestone quarries underneath the Town Hall. They stretch everywhere under the city and beyond.


Arras descente de Bove par Yann Breizh, sur Flickr


Les Boves d'Arras par Jipi95, sur Flickr


Galeries were excavated in the 10th century. Five centuries later, they were transformed in cellars, stables, silos and even housings.

Soldiers lived there during weeks before the decisive Arras offensive of april 1917. And during the second world war they served as shelters for the civilians.

*Wellington Quarry Memorial to the Battle of Arras*

However, 20 km of the underground network are not medieval. Tunnels were created by 500 miners from the New Zealand Tunneling Company and also British miners and experts who had built the London Underground.
They were not just a pathway towards the front line, they also housed up to 24,000 soldiers in safety with running water, electric lights, toilets, kitchens and even a hospital.
http://www.remembrancetrails-northe...-sites/the-front/wellington-quarry-arras.html


Arras 10 par clowesey, sur Flickr


Spiral staircase par sjdunphy, sur Flickr


Les Boves d'Arras par Jipi95, sur Flickr


Les Boves d'Arras par Jipi95, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Arras Cathedral* (Cathédrale Notre-Dame-et-Saint-Vaast d'Arras)


Cathédrale Notre-Dame-et-Saint-Vaast d'Arras par Sam Nimitz, sur Flickr


Arras 042 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr









http://www.patrimoine-histoire.fr/Patrimoine/Arras/Arras-Saint-Vaast.htm


Cathédrale Notre-Dame-et-Saint-Vaast d'Arras par Sam Nimitz, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Right next to the cathédral : The ancient *Abbey of Saint-Vaast*, founded in the 7th century by Saint-Aubert, rebuilt in 1746. Since 1825 it hosts the The Musée des beaux-arts d'Arras









by Philippe Fruitier (survoldefrance.fr)









by Antoine Alacusos (survoldefrance.fr)


France 2002 par pdug, sur Flickr









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...56483.232906853504276&type=1&relevant_count=1​


----------



## charpentier

*Place du Pont-de-Cité*


Arras 204 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


Arras 202 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


Arras 211 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Church of Saint-Jean-Baptiste*


Arras ,Rue de la Housse 04 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


*Rue Saint-Aubert*


Arras 180 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


*Hôtel Deusy*


Arras 191 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Saint-Maurice Pavilion*, a guard house built in 1742. 


Arras 119 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


*Rue du Marché-au-Filé*


Arras 114 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


*Place de la Vacquerie*


Arras 20c par alaindevisme, sur Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks a lot Charpentier, I love your presentations. Have you been to Arras?


----------



## charpentier

No, I haven't... so far.  Arras is an easy city to reach from Paris (55 minutes by TGV)


----------



## charpentier

*Hôtel de Guînes*


hôtel de guînes par vip223, sur Flickr


*Hôtel Dubois de Fosseux*


Arras 113b par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


2010.09.20.067 ARRAS - Hôtel Dubois de Fosseux, construit en 1749 - fronton  par alainmichot93, sur Flickr


*Place de l'ancien rivage*









by C. Rau (Panoramio)









by L'atrébate (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Paris*


nanu nanu by cheungcalove, on Flickr


Monet's Water Lillies, The Orangery Paris by lucie.robinson, on Flickr


Place des Vosges by Boccalupo, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Marseille, Nice, Martigues and Aix-en-Provence*


New Marseille ? by Laurent VALENCIA, on Flickr


Nice (France) - vue de la colline du Chateau by Emmanuel Cateau, on Flickr


Quatorze heures by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr


synchronized splashing by cheungcalove, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

by milan.svanderlik (Panoramio)


Ravin de Toussière. by ImAges ImprObables, on Flickr


Ocres 3 by marcovdz, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Marseille, Montélimar and Bordeaux*


Pont de la Fausse-Monnaie .. by Daяe2dяm, on Flickr


Paroisse Notre Dame du Rhône, Place des Halles, Montélimar, Drôme, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Reflet automnal by Boccalupo, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Dungeon & Breton III by STINFLIN Pascal, on Flickr

*Obernai, Haut-Rhin*
Alsace, Obernai by m. muraskin-france by m. muraskin, on Flickr

*Sarrant, Gers*

France, Gers, Sarrant by jpazam, on Flickr

*Ribeauvillé, Alsace*

Vue sur Ribeauvillé by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Aiguèze, Gard*

Aiguèze by Goliat*, on Flickr

*Ambialet, Tarn*

Ambialet by duqueıros, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*
aspire by aka Mogwaifeartexas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pierre de Bresse, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierre-de-Bresse by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

DSC_0601 by Samolymp, on Flickr

*Ghisoni, Haute-Corse*
Ghisoni: la place de la statue by bonacherajf, on Flickr

*Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure*

Le Bec-Hellouin by laurent 297, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret*

Cathédrale Sainte-Croix et Hôtel Groslot by DouDomi, on Flickr

*Pont du gard, Gard*

Pont du Gard by dkilim, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Alsace*

DSC_0056 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Deauville, Calvados*

IMGP2311-Normandy Barrière Deauville Normandie France by Rolye, on Flickr

*Saint-Paul-de-Vances, Alpes-Maritime*
Saint Paul de Vanes_France by ferdahejl, on Flickr

*Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère, Dordogne*

Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère by Meino NL, on Flickr

*Ile-de-Sein, Finistère*
Ile de Sein by Ronan Follic photographies, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne*

Grandeur nature à Provins/LARP in Provins/Rol en vivo, Provins by Elf-8, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres*
Le Pilori (XVIe s.) à Niort (Deux-Sèvres, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais*

Arras, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Route des crêtes LA CIOTAT CASSIS by davcsl, on Flickr

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Sur la baie du Mont Saint-Michel by Luc Neuville, on Flickr

Le Mont Saint Michel (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*

IMG_4938 by pierreyj, on Flickr

*Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Vitre by David Tamargo, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse*

Francia, Gordes, Abbaye Notre Dame de Senanque by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Thank you everyone for your support. Today we will take a trip in the Clermont-l'Hérault area.


*Clermontois*


















http://geoportail.fr/url/7F75jK


*Clermont-l'Hérault*, the capital


Clermont-l'Hérault-12.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


_*Collegiate Church of Saint-Paul*_

Construction began in the late 13th century and ended in the 15th with the addition of the keep-bell tower of 30 meters height.


Clermont l'Herault by Quetzalcoatl002, on Flickr









by Fagairolles 34 (Panoramio)


Clermont-l'Hérault-1.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Plan de Basse*, an old volcanic plateau at the western border with the lands of Lodévois and Espinouse.



Plan de Basse, bassin de Lodève, Hérault by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


*Salasc*


salasc by greyclickr, on Flickr


Salasc by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Guéret, Creuse*

Gueret Gardens by ..:: Rob N ::.., on Flickr

*Pornic, Loire-Atlantique*
Pornic by Philippe Cabaret, on Flickr

*Aven Armand cave, Lozère*

Gateaux à la broche ou stalagmites by tony sch, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle*

Le Temple Neuf by gérard57, on Flickr

*Villeneuve-lès-Avignon, Gard*

Villeneuve-les-Avignon - Fort St André by ricko800, on Flickr

*Gare de Lyon (Paris, Ile-de-France)*

Gare de Lyon by tintinetmilou, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse*
Untitled by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Pierre (Bordeaux, Aquitaine)*

Pont de Pierre by Damien Borel, on Flickr

*Montparnasse railway station (Paris, Ile-de-France)*

Evening Paris and Gare Montparnasse railway terminal / Железнодорожный вокзал Монпарнас by filchist, on Flickr

*Hautecombe abbey, Savoie*
Abbaye de Hautecombe (2) by didier95, on Flickr

*Castellet-lès-Sausses, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Castellet les Sausses, Alpes de haute provence by Camping International, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault*
Montpellier France by Gmagalakis, on Flickr

*Boulogne-sur-Mer, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Boulogne-Sur-Mer, old town by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord-Pas de Calais*

Kerstmarkt Lille by Maniak B.V., on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude*
Castillo de Carcassonne desde el Pont Vieux by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port-Vendres, Pyrénées-Orientales*








retour de pêche by Claudie K, on Flickr

*Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Castelnaud-la-Chapelle by Emmanuel Lemée | Photographie, on Flickr

*Morzine, Haute-Savoie*

Morzine by JoshJackson84, on Flickr

*Les Mées, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Les Mées depuis la chapelle Saint Roch by Tinou61, on Flickr

*Puycelsi, Aveyron*
Les bastides d'Aveyron - Puycelsi by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr

*Vézelay, Yonne*

Vespre a Vezelay by SBA73, on Flickr

*Phare du Créac'h (Ouessant, Bretagne)*

15DGM24650 by BreizHorizons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Jean-de-Buèges, Hérault*

23 Hérault Saint Jean de Buéges : Herault Holy blue jeans of Buéges by christian363, on Flickr

*Viaduc de la Vesse, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Le Train de la Côte Bleue et le Viaduc de La Vesse by Bernard Bost, on Flickr

Calanque de la Vesse, Le Rove (Côte Bleue) by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Quérigut, Ariège*

Quérigut (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château du Mont-Dieu, Ardennes*

La vie de château à la chartreuse du Mont-Dieu by GDV's pictures, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Strasbourg/France by Capa Hemingway, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Plateau de Madrie*




















http://www.geoportail.gouv.fr/donne...OPORTAIL:OGC:WMTS==aggregate(1)&permalink=yes


In Normandy, the region between the rivers Eure and Seine is called the Plateau of Madrie, mentioned as early as 771: "pago madriacense".



*La Croix-Saint-Leufroy*











*The manor*









by Odenel (Panoramio)


*The Abbey*









by Odenel (Panoramio)


*The castle*









by Odenel (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Gaillon*












Gaillon 05 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


Gaillon par Love for mom, sur Flickr


*The Renaissance castle*



La Galerie des Cerfs et la Tour d'Estouteville du Château de Gaillon - Eure - Haute Normandie par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


La Chapelle et la Galerie sur le Val du Château de Gaillon - Eure - Haute Normandie par Philippe_28, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Ménilles*











*The Church*


Eglise Saint-Pierre et Saint-Paul de Ménilles (Eure, Haute-Normandie) par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


Portail de l'Eglise Saint-Pierre et Saint-Paul de Ménilles par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


*The castle*


Le château de Menilles par jolap1, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Château de Jeufosse*, built in the 17th century, Saint-Aubin-sur-Gaillon









by Bas van Oorschot (Panoramio)


*Château of Tournebut*


Aubevoye - Château de Tournebut par eureenligne, sur Flickr


*Château de Brécourt*, built in 1625


2006-Jun-29 152 par Supreme Cari, sur Flickr


*Chambray*


Les couleurs de la Vallée de l'Eure ~ Colors in Vallée de l'Eure par Michele*mp, sur Flickr


*Château de Chambray*, Gouville


Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Vernon*



















by Fred Geiger (survoldefrance.fr)


*Collegiate Church of Notre-Dame*


Collégiale NDame (Vernon, 27) par Fab__, sur Flickr


27 VERNON par JPB93, sur Flickr









by kleretnet (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Château de Bizy*









by Theoliane (Panoramio)


Chateau de Bizy par targut, sur Flickr


Chateau de Bizy par d.cauchois, sur Flickr


*The old mill in Vernonnet*


Vernon 24 par sylviedjinn, sur Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Great, so close from Paris. Hoping to visit soon...


----------



## charpentier

^^

*Paris* 


ADDA'S LAST DAY IN PARIS 2012 at GALLERIES 88 one can see the bouquinist with the straw hat by addadada, on Flickr


HOTEL DU NORD by au35, on Flickr


Jam by Gael Bauer, on Flickr


Paris - Rain - Sharing an Umbrella by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Paris


----------



## charpentier

^^ Thanks, I will post more photos of Paris in your thread. :cheers:



*Salazie*






























The Cirque of Salazie is famous for the colourful Creole village of Hell-Bourg, the countless waterfalls, the breathtaking views and the luxuriant vegetation.



Salazie par Condesito, sur Flickr

*Salazie proper*


The catholic church of Salazie by Sokleine, on Flickr


The town hall of Salazie by Sokleine, on Flickr


*Trou de Fer*


Le trou de fer par Ocal, sur Flickr


*Mare à Poule d'Eau ("Moorhen Pond")*


Mare à Poule d'eau par C.SONIA, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Hell-Bourg*



cases creole par Sbigboss60, sur Flickr


DSCF4306 par ezylby, sur Flickr


DSCF4307 par ezylby, sur Flickr


Hell Bourg (3) par robert.mouvand, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

^^


Hell Bourg (Salazie) par Olivier Henguelle, sur Flickr


Salazie enfumé par evideerf2002, sur Flickr


P1080739 par CÃ©cile & Mathieu Ruhlmann, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Forêt de Bélouve*

Belouve Forest is a cloud forest, east of the Cirque of Salazie, overhanging Hell Bourg.


reunion2010_183 par mikina14, sur Flickr


reunion2010_170 par mikina14, sur Flickr


Forêt de Belouve - Ile de la Réunion par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


reunion2010_190 par mikina14, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Voile de la Mariée*


Cascade et bassin du Voile de La Mariée par Fred_P, sur Flickr


_*Trou Blanc canyon*_









by Canyonwolf (Panoramio)


*Rivière du Mât*


Les Cascades de la Rivière du Mât par 0umar, sur Flickr


*Cap Anglais*, south-east of the cirque.


DSC_0026 par _Sebastien, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Grand Îlet*









by ouatom56 (Panoramio)


Eglise de Grand Ilet par Bildo M, sur Flickr


Col de Fourche (Salazie) par Olivier Henguelle, sur Flickr


_*Piton d'Anchaing*_









http://dpr974.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/nos-liens-avec-madagascar/​


----------



## charpentier

*Piton des Neiges* (3,071 m), from Cap Anglais. It is the highest point on Réunion.


reunion2010_187 par mikina14, sur Flickr


*Salazie from Roche-Écrite mountain*









http://www.je-mattarde.com/?post/La-Diagonale-des-Fous​


----------



## charpentier

*La Côte roannaise*

Even thought this land of rolling hills is situated in the Upper Loire Valley, between Auvergne and Lyon, its climate is mild and allows grapes to grow.
Thus, it corresponds to a wine region, well known by the connoisseurs. 
Also, medieval and Renaissance architectures can still be seen in many villages.












Map of the *northern slopes*











*Dovecote*









by luham (Panoramio)


*Les Jeberts manor*









by Trudy (Panoramio)



*Saint-Forgeux-Lespinasse*


_*Keep of the 12th century *_









by Marc Lacelle (Panoramio)


_*The castle*_









by H. Rebours (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Saint-André-d'Apchon*


Camino 2012 by vossemer, on Flickr


St. André-d'Apchon par sloebertje, sur Flickr


St. André-d'Apchon par sloebertje, sur Flickr









by Stefan Vossemer (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Ambierle*



















http://www.demeurebouquet.com/ambierle-roanne-vichy/autour-ambierle/


*Priory of Ambierle*


Ambierle par Punasotka, sur Flickr









by Thierry de Villepin (Wikimedia)









by Thierry de Villepin http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Église_Saint_Martin_(Prieuré_d'Ambierle)-Portail.jpg


Voûtes de l'église d'Ambierle par nledez, sur Flickr


_*Retable de la Passion*_ (1446), in the priory









by D Villafruela (Wikimedia)​


----------



## charpentier

*Saint-Jean-Saint-Maurice-sur-Loire*












Eglise de Saint Maurice - Loire  par Vaxjo, sur Flickr


Saint Jean Saint Maurice - Loire  par Vaxjo, sur Flickr


Donjon du château de Saint Jean Saint Maurice - Loire par Vaxjo, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Saint Jean Saint Maurice (Loire) par Love for mom, sur Flickr


Saint Jean Saint Maurice (Loire) par Love for mom, sur Flickr









by sylvain.pr (Panoramio)


Saint Jean Saint Maurice - Loire  par Vaxjo, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*La Pacaudiere*











_*Hôtel des Impôts*_









by Athomic http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hôtel_des_Impôts,_La_Pacaudière.jpg


_*Le Petit Louvre*_ (15th and 16th centuries)


Une batisse typique de la region par wasvel, sur Flickr


*Château Les Bardons*









by Les Bardons (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Le Crozet*












Les toits du Crozet par asyntex, sur Flickr


Le chat noir qui me regardait par Fandral, sur Flickr


medieval village par minnie ko, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Le Crozet - Dans une ruelle par nledez, sur Flickr


Crozet 1 par Fandral, sur Flickr


vieilles pierres par dame-en-noir, sur Flickr


Sortie patrimoine 17/04/11 par ricohplio, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*The southern slopes*












*Saint-Haon-le-Châtel*












St HAON-le-CHÂTEL, Loire, France par Bleu Nature, sur Flickr


Saint-Haon-le-Chatel par sloebertje, sur Flickr


-0022 par Reg'Pic, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

-0019 par Reg'Pic, sur Flickr


Golden Globe par Crazou, sur Flickr


St HAON-le-CHÂTEL, Loire, France par Bleu Nature, sur Flickr


St-Haon-le-Chatel par Reg'Pic, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

St HAON-le-CHÂTEL, Loire, France par Bleu Nature, sur Flickr









by Daniel Villafruela http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...Maison_du_cadran_solaire_(Porte)-20110226.jpg









by Athomic (Wikimedia)


St HAON-le-CHÂTEL, Loire, France par Bleu Nature, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Villerest*



















by Lafraque (Panoramio)


*The Church*


Eglise de Villerest - Loire  par Vaxjo, sur Flickr


Villerest - Loire  par Vaxjo, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Villerest bridge*









by FSRX (Panoramio)


*Lake Villerest*


20040505 Vallée de la Loire - barrage de Villerest (Loire)-1 par anhndee, sur Flickr


*Château de la Roche*, in the lake


Chateau de la roche. par lilian.lemonnier, sur Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Did this region use to belong to Burgundy, historically?


----------



## charpentier

You can say that for the Middle-Ages.
But during the 15th century it passed, along with the rest of the County of Forez, to the House of Bourbon, joining the duchies of Bourbon and Auvergne.
In 1542, it is incorporated in the Lyonnais.


----------



## charpentier

*Gerberoy, Picardy*


13-06-02 Gerberoy (8) by Yann_81, on Flickr


13-06-02 Gerberoy (33) by Yann_81, on Flickr


*Lachapelle-sous-Gerberoy*

*old mill*


2014.09.10.067 PICARDIE - La Chapelle en Gerberoy - L'ancien Moulin à blé (XVe s.) du Vidamé by alainmichot93, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Collioure, Roussillon*


Collioure, Rue Bellevue by Fœtal ( Eric M. ), on Flickr


Collioure, la rue des treilles par l'accès du vieux port by Fœtal ( Eric M. ), on Flickr


Collioure (62) by Kate McKenna Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Piscia di Ghjaddicu, Corsica*


helicopter by dimarcantonioeric, on Flickr


*Gorges du Verdon, Provence*


1 by Raphaël SAVARIT, on Flickr


*Èze, Côte-d'Azur*


Eze et Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat by Mick LEVY, on Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

charpentier said:


> You can say that for the Middle-Ages.


You won't then be surprised that I asked exactly because the Gothic church roofs in the pics had the typical Burgundy pattern of coloured tiles.


----------



## charpentier

Speaking of roofs, here are thatched buildings 
The *open-air museum of Villeneuve-d'Ascq* shows many thatched buildings from the north of France.


Campagne 18ème s. by bpmm, on Flickr


*Saint-Éloi:*


IFB_0822 by leblancnicolas78, on Flickr


*Houdain chapel:*

Villeneuve d'Ascq, Musée de Plein air 13 Chapelle d' Houdain by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr


*Blackbees' hives:*


Villeneuve d'Ascq, Musée de Plein air 10b Ruches des abeilles noires by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr



Villeneuve d'Ascq, France by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr









by Steven Dale (Panoramio)









by Gekko (Panoramio)


Musée de Plein Air à Villeneuve d'Ascq dans le Nord de la France by Nimajneb59000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venasque, Vaucluse*
Venasque by j2m50, on Flickr

*La Charité-sur-Loire, Nièvre*

_D3S3965 by F.X.TESTU, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Provence - village by zenofar, on Flickr

*Chateau de Lanquais, Dordogne*

Château de Lanquais, France by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine *

Fougères by BrigitteChanson, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais*
Arras - Pas-de-Calais by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Pommiers, Loire*

Prieuré POMMIERS -Loire- by sergioclubfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vieussan, Hérault*

View of Vieussan by Harry Moreel, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Bajo los cielos de Paris by Luciti, on Flickr

Place Edouard VII - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr

*Lavardens, Gers*

Lavardens dans le Gers by Artwolf_fr, on Flickr

*Museum of Rueil-Malmaison, Hauts-de-Seine*

IMG_1434_DxO by [ray9] ;o), on Flickr

*Romans-sur-Isère, Drôme*

Romans sur Isère bynight Drôme des Collines 02 by Syndicat Mixte de la Drôme des Collines, on Flickr

*Séguret, Vaucluse*

Seguret by ErikAndHisCamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor *

Port de Paimpol by Laurent PCB, on Flickr

*Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze*

Collonges-la-Rouge by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord*
Lille - Nord by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*
Vaux le Vicomte by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*:

Église Saint-Laurent, Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Laroque-des-Arcs, Lot*
Lot Cahor -Arcambal 20120711 015.jpg by bruck76, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*
Blandy-les-Tours by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados*
Château de Fontaine-Henry by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges*

Epinal by C_Geff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château - Fort de Socoa, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Fortress in the Ocean by @Thierry, on Flickr

*Lavoûte-Chilhac, Haute-Loire*

Lavoûte-Chilhac by akial, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime*
2 by Ludovic Barbier - Photographie, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte d'Or*
13.4.15 Beaune 67 by donald judge, on Flickr

*Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*

Clisson (44) by CREE PING, on Flickr

*Mont Blanc, Haute-Savoie*

Massif du Mont-Blanc vu de Combloux by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr

*Plage de la Grande Mer (Cassis, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur)*​

La Plage de la Grande Mer by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Corse-du-Sud*
Marine de Porto by Florence Sage-Ruchet, on Flickr

*Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*

The château of Blandy-les-Tours, Seine et Marne (France)-Inner court (6 pictures) by jackfre2, on Flickr

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*

Dieppe Harbour by blue foot, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*

Ẇ by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme*

P52-22/52: Clin d'oeil à l'enfance by Titepoulette, on Flickr

*Camaret-sur-Aigues, Vaucluse*
(FR84,CAMARET) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte d'Or*

Street in Beaune by Artur Staszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône*

Vieux Lyon, place du Petit Collège & rue du Boeuf by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


The vessel by masterpal, on Flickr

*Wissant Beach, Pas-de-Calais *

Wissant-2 by rjp62126, on Flickr

*Saint-Valéry-En-Caux, Seine-Maritime*
Ruelle de Saint-Valéry-En-Caux by jlk57photography, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Normandie*
HONFLEUR by jlk57photography, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Saint-Malo by jlk57photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dole, Jura*

DOLE.8-14010_343 by desmidtpatrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche*
Château d'Aubenas dans les brumes du matin by Camille vous remercie de votre visite, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère*

Crue de l'Isère, Grenoble (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Louët Island and Château du Taureau, Finistère*

Île Louët et Château du Taureau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

*Dune of Pyla, Gironde*
Dune du pyla by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère*

Sainte-Enimie, France by Stan Halcin, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Nice - Depuis le Mont Boron by stepintomyrunningshoes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chartres, Centre-Val de Loire*

Le vieux Chartres by Rémi Ferreira, on Flickr

*Gaillac, Tarn*

Gaillac by Bpt-photo, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Fontfroide, Aude*
F01158 Abbaye by tolliv, on Flickr

*Mosset, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Mosset, Printemps 2013 by Poukram_amnésieK.Orondesuie, on Flickr

*Rivière Clarée, Hautes-Alpes*

My Paradise by Aurélien BERNARD, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan*
Vannes_Morbihan_Bretagne_France by ferdahejl, on Flickr

*La Défense (Paris, Ile-de-France)*

Business Forest by Vincent Ducheman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aubusson, Creuse*

Aubusson by angelgarciagordo, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault*
big city life by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr

*Bar-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villages perchés : Bar-sur-Loup by loutraje, on Flickr

*Pontailler-sur-Saône, Côte-d'Or*

Pontailler sur Saone by Jillcolms, on Flickr

*Rovagny, Haute-Savoie*
Lac d'Annecy + lueur.. en Haute Savoie. by T. Select, on Flickr

*Lods, Doubs*

Lods by @lain G, plus très présent, on Flickr

*Avallon, Yonne*

Borgogna - Avallon by Maria Grazia Schiapparelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amboise, Indre-el-Loire*

Clouds Over Amboise by Robert Cross, on Flickr

*Château de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
IMG_0158-1 Château Queyras by Design_Ex, on Flickr

*Argentat, Corrèze*

Argentat by Christian Salomé, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard*
Arènes de Nimes by Pierre.l16, on Flickr

*Vogüé, Ardèche*

Vogüe, sur l'Ardèche by OneVision_MT, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle*
MUSEE CENTRE POMPIDOU METZ by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr

*Turenne, Corrèze* 

Turenne au soleil by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lighthouse of Plogoff, Finistère*

_4LN9440_Le raz de Sein by Brestitude, on Flickr

*Cénevières, Lot*

Château de Cénevières by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Montchâlons, Aisne*
Montchâlons by Erick, on Flickr

*Najac, Aveyron*

Château de Najac, XIIe, XIIIe siècle by Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle[/B]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/9YPJoJ]
Château de Lunéville by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme*

Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auxerre, Yonne*
Auxerre by Blizarre, on Flickr

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme*

Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Front de mer by Patrick, on Flickr

*Salers, Cantal*

Salers Cantal 500 habitants "centre ville" by cumin12, on Flickr

*Utelle, Alpes-Maritimes*

Utelle Village by Hatsuo Adachihara, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire*
Angers France by Caroline Wright, on Flickr

*Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*

Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Strasbourg - Straatsburg by Nancy Verbrugghe, on Flickr

*Bauges Mountains, Savoie*

Chalets Mermet, Bauges (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Yvoire by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Montagnes Noires, Bretagne*

Les Montagnes Noires by Faouic, en Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard*
Arènes de Nîmes by Andrei Aldanau, on Flickr

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère*

Castelbouc (Sainte-Enimie) by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angoulême, Charente*

Cathédrale Saint-Pierre d'Angoulême by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/6fMrTe

*Moustiers Ste. Marie, Provence*
Nightfall in Moustiers by Erwin Berrier, on Flickr

*Museum of Fine Arts (Tours, Indre-et-Loire)*
Museum of Fine Arts. Tours, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

*Côte Vermeille, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Vue de la tour madeloc by BRUNO JOSE, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse*
Avignon by Axel, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor *

Dinan (France) by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Laroque-des-Arcs, Lot*

Chapelle St Roch ... Laroque des Arcs by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Sauzon, Morbihan*

Sauzon by Der__Dan, on Flickr

*Château de Hattonchâtel, Meuse*

Château (1923-1928 sur un socle ancien) d'Hattonchâtel (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Belcastel, Aveyron*

Belcastel by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Pujols, Lot-et-Garonne*

Pujols, France by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Marina Baie des Anges, Côte d'Azur*
Sunset, Marina Baie des Anges, Côte d'Azur by Loïc Athenon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orcet, Puy-de-Dôme*

Orcet by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr

*Pradelles, Haute-Loire*

Crest by safpero, on Flickr

*Le Chazelet, Hautes-Alpes*

Vu sur Le Chazelet & la Meige depuis le Plateau d'emparis by zanguyo, on Flickr

*Blendecques, Pas-de-Calais*

Au fil de l'Aa #35 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente*

HOTEL DE VILLE ANGOULEME by patrick janicek, on Flickr

*Vouvant, Vendée*

Vouvant - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr

*Puycelsi, Tarn*

Colourful street Puycelsi by michael glascock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Perros-Guirec, Côtes-d'Armor*

001 - Perros Guirec by lepiots, on Flickr

*Riquewirh, Haut-Rhin*

Riquewirh by falameben, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Notre-Dame de Paris - Ile de la Cité by johann glaes, on Flickr


L'archange Saint Michel & Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Arques, Pas-de-Calais*

Le Grand Vannage | Au fil de L'Aa #38 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Ménerbes, Vaucluse*

Ménerbes, Provence, France by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr

*Bruniquel, Tarn-et-Garonne*

The 2 Castles of Bruniquel by michael glascock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône* 

DSC_0037 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Cupabia Beach, Corse-du-Sud*

Cupabia by Robin, on Flickr

*Lods, Doubs*

Lods by @lain G, plus très présent, on Flickr

*Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, Somme*

Saint-Valery-sur-Somme (Somme) - Le petit train de la baie de Somme by Patrick, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne*

Vers la Rue de la Regratterie, Poitiers by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Najac et Château de Najac, Aveyron*

Najac & son château by Marc Pivetta, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

France is just so beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed it is ...for sure! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Villerville, Calvados*

Rue du Maréchal Foch, Villerville by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Gorges de l'Ardèche (Gard, Ardèche)*
Gorges de l'Ardèche by Marc Cousin, on Flickr

*Nyers, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Train Jaune en Nyers by Aleix Cortés, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin*

Riquewihr, France by Kristy Schmidt, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne*

Provins 4 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Au dessus des toits by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vallée de la Clarée, Hautes-Alpes*

La Clarée by Aurélien BERNARD, on Flickr

*Damgan Beach, Morbihan*

Grande plage de Damgan by Tourisme Arc Sud Bretagne, on Flickr

*La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise*

French village of La Roche-Guyon by Albert Jafar, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

Château Vaux le Vicomte by jackfre2, on Flickr

*Val-Thorens, Rhône-Alpes*








Val Thorens by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr

*Charny, Yonne*
Charny, Burgundy, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines*
Saint germain en Laye by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr

*Gordes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Gordes Blue Hour by Philipp Klinger Photography, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes*

Nice (Nissa) - Côte d'Azur - France_-4 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme*
France, Amiens IMG_0082 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens, Eglise St-Leu IMG_0071 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_0086 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*








Golden Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*Belcastel, Aveyron*

Belcastel, by jff66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, Somme*

France, Amiens IMG_0091 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_0098 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_0100 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_0101 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_0113 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens Cathedral IMG_0118 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_9969 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

France, Amiens IMG_9939 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr


----------



## MumbaiManiac

très beau


----------



## Yellow Fever

excellent updates, chris! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Anthenay, Marne*
Anthenay (Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Hospices de Beaune, Côte-d'Or*

Beaune - Burgundy / France IPhone by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Sens, Yonne*

Sens - Cathedral by Martin, on Flickr

*Montpellie, Hérault*
JHM-2012-2609 - Montpellier, tramway by jhm0284, on Flickr

*La Garde-Adhémar, Drôme*

La Garde-Adhémar by Jérôme Photographie, on Flickr

*Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne*

place de Lauzerte by beatrice bl and Col, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or*

France, Bourgogne, Semur-en-auxois_-6 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Rochemaure, Ardèche*

DSCF3106_7_8 by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados*
IMG_3266.JPG by Adam Patterson, on Flickr

IMG_3277.JPG by Adam Patterson, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône*

Lyon, terasses près de l'Opéra by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Grasse, Alpes Maritimes*
Grasse France 2013 by Frank Brand, on Flickr

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*

Bridge at Angles Sur L'Anglin by D-W-J-S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes*

Mont-de-Marsan by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Labastide-d'Armagnac, Landes*

France, Labastide-d'Armagnac (Aquitaine) - corner of Place Royale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

*Pont-en-Royans, Isère*

Pont-en-royans by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Noyers-sur-Serein, Yonne*

France, Bourgogne - Noyers-sur-Serein by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*
IMG_1329 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr

IMG_1325 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr

*Lac de Plan d'Aval, Rhône-Alpes*

Alpine Lake by Felix Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morez, Jura*

En quittant Morez. by Emmanuel Raza, on Flickr

*Sainte-Suzanne, Mayenne*

Sainte Suzanne by vbernamont (occupé), on Flickr

*Saint-Gaultier, Indre*

Vue du Centre historique de Saint Gaultier by Les Veilleurs du Paysage, on Flickr

*Espinas, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Chateau de Cas by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Bonneval-sur-Arc, Savoie*

Bonneval-sur-Arc by clodio61, on Flickr

*Bagneres-de-Bigorre, Midi-Pyrénées*
Pic du Midi by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr

*Pau, Aquitaine*








Vue de l'église Saint Jacques - Pau - Aquitaine by Tourisme en Aquitaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Épinal, Vosges*
Epinal, la Place Pinau by C_Geff, on Flickr

*Lacapelle-Biron, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Notre Dame de Grace by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Plage de Trénez, Finistère*

Bretagne Finistère Plage de Trénez by Lilly Bzh, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord*
rue Peterinck , Lille , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr

*Barjols, Var*

Barjols by Tinou61, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe*
Le Mans N°13 by Pierre DERUET, on Flickr

*Espinas, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Chapelle St Martin Chateau de Cas by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Locronan, Finistère*

Locronan Bretagne by Pixeltik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béziers, Hérault*
Place Gabriel Péri, Béziers by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

*La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne*

La Roque-Gageac on the Dordogne River by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Amboise, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

*Villefranche-de-Conflent, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Villefranche-de-Conflent - Fort Liberia : sur les remparts by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Barjols, Var*

Barjols by Bernard Giordanengo, on Flickr

*Coaraze, Alpes-Maritimes*

Coaraze by cercamon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Bastide-Clairence, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

La Bastide-Clairence - Place des Arceaux by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Bar-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes*

Villages perchés : Bar-sur-Loup by loutraje, on Flickr

*Carcès, Var* 

Carcés by Tinou61, on Flickr

*Morlaix, Finistère*

Morlaix by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*
Macon France by OPSEUMAN, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne*

Place de L'hôtel de Ville, Auxerre by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France*
Crossing Lines and Urban Shadows by Cedric Doux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Guilhem-le-Desert, Hérault*

farbojo Saint-Guilhem-le-Desert France by roger's regor's, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube*

Troyes by Thivakaran Thibault, on Flickr

*Moustiers-sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Moustiers Ste. Marie, France by Erwin Berrier, on Flickr

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*
dieppe by mau.photo, on Flickr

la plage de Dieppe by mau.photo, on Flickr

*Niedermorschwihr, Alsace*
Niedermorschwihr by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunkerque, Nord*
Circulation by Hobby Photo, on Flickr

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne*

Beynac Castle and Village by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*
L'esplanade Lamartine by Chemose, on Flickr

*Mirmande, Drôme*

Mirmande - France by Rémi., on Flickr

*Mosset, Pyrénées-Orientales *

Mosset - Vue sur le village by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Cluny abbey, Saône-et-Loire*
Cluny (Saône-et-Loire) - Abbaye - Bâtiments claustraux - ENSAM (explore 13-03-15) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Blick auf Amboise by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr

*Belcastel, Aveyron*

Belcastel - Le Vieux-Pont, la croix du XIIIè siècle et l'église Sainte Madeleine by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne, Corrèze*
Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne (Corrèze) - Eglise St-Pierre by Patrick, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte d'Or*
Dijon by Paul Braybrook, on Flickr

*Auray, Morbihan*

Untitled by Thierry Lothon, on Flickr

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin*

Dans la ronde d'Eguisheim by isabelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cluny, Saône-et-Loire*
Cluny (Saône-et-Loire) - Abbaye - Farinier et Tour du Moulin by Patrick, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin*
Batorama sur l'Ill by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr

Quai Saint-Nicolas by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr

*Cap Fréhel, Côtes-d'Armor*
Le Cap a tenir ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr

*Boulevard des Champs Elysées (Evry, Essonne)*
Boulevard des Champs Elysées, Evry, France by Luong Nguyen, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Place Stanislas - Hôtel de Ville by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Castelnou - Vue sur le village by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Stade Vélodrome (Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône)*

Stade Vélodrome by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain*
Bourg-en-Bresse by Amnesty_France, on Flickr

*Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Port de plaisance sur le lac Leman et cité médiévale d'Yvoire (France). by Jean-Pol GRANDMONT, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*

Petite Venise - Colmar - France by Meiry Peruch Mezari, on Flickr

*Brantôme, Dordogne *

Moulin de l'abbaye by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houlgate, Calvados*

Houlgate by Brigitte Chanson (peu présente), on Flickr

*Conques, Aveyron*

Conques by Gérald BIERNAUX, on Flickr

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin*

DSC00370 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr

*Valensole, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Lavande (Lavender) by Fujjii Fredorod, on Flickr

*Cambrai, Nord*
City Hall Cambrai by Yonkis, on Flickr

*Fayence, Var*

Fayence by AudreyH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houlgate, Calvados*

_D3S4976 by François Xavier TESTU, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme*
Amiens - Place René Goblet by Jérôme Pellé, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot* 

Saint Cirq Lapopie by dprezat, on Flickr

*Saint-Fargeau, Yonne*

Saint Fargeau by abac077, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime*
Le Havre (F) - city buildings along Bassin du Commerce; Place General de Gaulle by Reinhard Link, on Flickr

*Coucy-le-Château-Auffrique, Aisne*

Coucy-le-Château-Auffrique (Aisne) - Printemps by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cirque de Gavarniem Hautes-Pyrenees*
cirque de Gavarnie by adina*raul, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire*
Museum of Fine Arts. Tours, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

*Hôtel-Dieu de Troyes, Aube*
Troyes - Hôtel Dieu by Benoît Thierard, on Flickr

*Paris, France*

Eiffel tower view by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr


Eiffel tower view by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr

Je suis Paris... by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*

Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
IMG_9929 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr

*Solutré-Pouilly, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

In and around the Maconnais -- Solutre-Pouily, mid-September by Jake Dear, on Flickr

*Mauvezin, Gers (32)*
Sur con ropa de fiesta by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
"Having a dinner next to the History" by Jesús Aledo, on Flickr

*Conques, Aveyron (12)*
France - Aveyron - Conques (Sur les chemins de Compostelle - Du Puy-en-Velay à Conques) by Thierry Beauvir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hèrault (34)*
IMG_6706 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr

IMG_6704 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr

*Vergisson, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

La joie de l'automne (explored) by Chemose, on Flickr

*Arreau, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
La Neste à Arreau. by Farenc Gérard, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
le havre - normandie - 08 by hors-saison, on Flickr

*Paris, Ile-de-France (75)*

IMG_1743 by Ragoucy Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bourisp, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Vu d'en haut by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr

*Séguret, Vaucluse (84)* 

Seguret_ 84 by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Combioux, Haute-Savoie (74)* 
France - Haute-Savoie by Thierry Beauvir, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
IMG_9358 by Nicola Mazzari, on Flickr

*Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Eglise fortifiée Saint-Jacques le Majeur et le village d'Hunawihr by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens, de nuit by Yohann Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Brocéliande*

 Another nature walk (see Plateau of Gentioux page 28), this time in *Paimpont Forest*, Brittany, also known as Brocéliande.



Avant l'hiver by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


 by Dominique GUILLAUME, sur Flickr


Solitaire au petit matin by Destination Brocéliande, sur Flickr


November by Christophe Kiciak, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Brocéliande*

*Croix Jallu*


Broceliande - Maison forestiere de la croix Jallu by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


*Merlin's Tomb*


tombeau-de-Merlin by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


*Monks' Garden*









http://papyllon-saintonge.blogspot.fr/2013/09/dans-la-foret-de-broceliande.html


*Beignon village*


Coucher de soleil sur Beignon - Sunrise on Beignon village by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Brocéliande*

*Tréhorenteuc*


Tréhorenteuc (56) by Christèle Diguerher, sur Flickr


*Golden Tree*


Brocéliande-1-Edit by Steve Walesch, sur Flickr


*Comper Pond and Castle*


crtb-ac3375 ©Emmanuel BERTHIER by javierjbustamante, sur Flickr


*Paimpont Abbey*


Abbaye de Paimpont by Manuel Zwick, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Brocéliande*

*Excalibur*


Excalibur by Destination Brocéliande, sur Flickr


*Pas du Houx pond*


Automne sur le lac... by David-Martinelli-Photos.net, sur Flickr


*Trecesson Castle*


467 by lilou s photo, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Provence*


*Floating Market of L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue*









http://www.oti-delasorgue.fr/detail/67185b8ef70f0ac2af827710d4441181/332660


*Bedoin market*


Le Marché Provençal by Eric lecaroubier, sur Flickr


*Martigues*


La Venise Provençale........... by Alain M, sur Flickr


*Beeyard*


Miel de lavande........ by Alain M, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Aquitaine*


*Arcachon Bay*


View from Cap Ferret Lighthouse by Shaun Carter, sur Flickr



Presqu'île du Cap Ferret - Bassin d'Arcachon by Bassin Arcachon Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Le Canon*


Balade sur Chaland by Tendance Bassin, sur Flickr


*Île aux Oiseaux*


Cabanes Tchanquées by Arnaud Bertrande, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Aquitaine*


*Goualade, Church of Saint-Antoine*









by Henry Salomé (hpjps) (Panoramio)


*Huchet Stream*


Le Courant d'Huchet by A.Naya, sur Flickr


*Bordeaux*


Vanishing by Lilac and Honey, sur Flickr


*Château Smith Haut Lafitte*


shl panorama by Nicolas Reggiani, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well, charpentier :cheers:


----------



## charpentier

Thank you Christos, we can always count on you :cheers1:


*Pont de Normandie*


Pont de Normandie France by WorldPixels, sur Flickr


*Nîmes*


face au panorama by bong.13, sur Flickr


*Montrésor, Loire Valley*


Cafe de la Ville by Jeff Derbys, sur Flickr


*Saint-Alban, Brittany*


tableau champêtre.. by fabrice bertholino, sur Flickr​


----------



## CB31

*Destination France* | France.fr EN


----------



## christos-greece

*Foix, Ariège (9)*
Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (11)*
Untitled by Xavier Koma, on Flickr

*Beaujolais, Rhône (69)*
Route du Beaujolais by Goproo3, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Châteaux de Vaux-le-Vicomte - Nuit aux chandelles by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Abbey Church of St Yved in Braine, Aisne (2)*

Sans titre by LE PICARD, on Flickr

*Chamberý, Savoie (73)*
GOPR4440 by Florian Rimml, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calanques, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Calanque d'En-Vau, un paradis minéral by régis dubus, on Flickr

*Turckheim, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Route des Vins, Turckheim by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Le Havre beach by ML_London, sur Flickr

*Mauvezin, Gers (32)*
2011_Noel_Mauvezin_34 by Pierre LANNES, on Flickr

*Dinan, Cotes D'Armor (22)*
Viaduc de Dinan.jpg by Jérôme Photographe, on Flickr

*Plougonvelin, Finistère (29)*
_LN17261 : du côté de chez Fred by Brestitude, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Arras' Bell Tower by Emilie Sergent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*

Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800, on Flickr

*Carennac, Lot (46)*
Carennac by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Niedermorschwihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Niedermorschwihr by philippe haumesser, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille by Mario Vitor Bastos, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors_Pont-Vilentré_mod2 by lafontaine15, on Flickr

Vignoble-&-Chateaux_Cahors by lafontaine15, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Caunes-Minervois, Languedoc*


La mangeoire by Jolivillage, sur Flickr


*Paris*


Au vieux Paris by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


*La Gacilly, Brittany*


Blue in La Gacilly by Aiesha Bonneau, sur Flickr


*Aix-en-Provence*


"Les tonnelles aixoises". Aix-en-Provence. by R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Les Menuires, Rhône-Alpes*


Happy New Year to all my friends !!! by Astrid Photography., sur Flickr


*Saint-Nazaire, submarine base, Brittany*


Trois alvéoles de la base sous-marine de Saint-Nazaire sont éclairées en bleu-blanc-rouge,en hommage aux victimes du 13 novembre 2015 à Paris. by Roland Corcuff, sur Flickr


*Baux-de-Provence, Quarries of Lights*


Carrières de lumière aux Baux de Provence. by Jean-Paul BONNAFE, sur Flickr


*Lyon, Rhône-Alpes*


Lunchtime by Martine Toulouze, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Lake Siguret, Southern French Alps*


" Happy summer of you..." by Jean-Michel, sur Flickr


*Jugon-les-Lacs, Brittany*


Le pêcheur - The fisherman by Luc Neuville, sur Flickr


*Villeneuve-sur-Yonne, Burgundy*


Spring near Villeneuve sur Yonne, France by Pierre, sur Flickr


*Louët Island, Brittany*


Carantec (Finistère) Bretagne - France by Guy Le Page, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Saignon, Provence*


Verdure by Tinou61, sur Flickr


*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Upper Provence*


Moustiers Sainte Marie (Alpes de Haute Provence) by TravelPict, sur Flickr


*Île d'Aix, Poitou-Charentes*


Els carrers de la calma / Quiet streets by SBA73, sur Flickr


*Limoges, Limousin*


Les Petits Ventres by Christèle ROUSSET, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Soorts-Hossegor, Aquitaine*


A l'eau cubano(s) by Rémy DUGOUA, sur Flickr


*Dune of Pilat, Aquitaine*


peace and quiet at the beach by vip223, sur Flickr


*Charente-Maritime*


Quiet Fish by Adrien, sur Flickr


*Etretat, Normandy*


a long day at sea by vip223, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Conques, Aveyron*


Au parvis by Jolivillage, sur Flickr


*Perrouges, Rhône-Alpes*


Place du tilleul by Diegojack / Jacques, sur Flickr


*Cap Ferret, Aquitaine*


Village ostréicole by legecapferret, sur Flickr


*Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Basque Country*


075 - St Jean de Luz by lepiots, sur Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely places! 



charpentier said:


> https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6106/6309408917_f343e2afde_b.jpg
> 
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5185/5657204820_8430582de0_b.jpg
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6416847357_85aef23b27_b.jpg


So beautiful, just like in fairytale..


----------



## charpentier

*Joigny*

*Joigny*























Joigny is situated on the banks of the Yonne River in Burgundy and is surrounded by vineyards:



Joigny vu du vignoble de la côte Saint-Jacques par chaquespire, sur Flickr



IMG_5753 par Brafo, sur Flickr


*Hôtel Louis de Guidotti*


Joigny by christine.petitjean, sur Flickr


*Maison de la marmite*


Joigny (Yonne) - Maison dite de la Marmite (restauration de 2003-2004) by Patrick, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Joigny*

*Church of Saint-Jean*


Joigny (Yonne) - Eglise Saint-Jean by Patrick, sur Flickr


Joigny (Yonne) - Eglise Saint-Jean (XIIIe, XVe, XVIe) - Voûte en berceau à lunette by Patrick, sur Flickr



*Church of Saint-André*


Joigny by christine.petitjean, sur Flickr



*Gothic Church of Saint-Thibault*









by Christophe Finot (Wikimedia)


Joigny (Yonne) - Eglise Saint-Thibault by Patrick, sur Flickr


Joigny (Yonne) - Eglise Saint-Thibault by Patrick, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Joigny*

*Renaissance-style Château des Gondi*


Joigny (Yonne) - Château des Gondi (1569-1608) by Patrick, sur Flickr



*Maison dite Saint-Jean Porte Latine*


Joigny (Yonne) - Maison dite Saint-Jean Porte Latine (XVIe) by Patrick, sur Flickr



*Maison de l'Arbre de Jessé / House of the Tree of Jesse*


Joigny (Yonne) - Maison de l'Arbre de Jessé (explore 07-09-13) by Patrick, sur Flickr


P1310144 by Nicolas DEBRAY, sur Flickr



*Maison du Pilori / Pillory house*


Maison du Pilori Joigny by David GEHIN, sur Flickr


Maison du Pilori à Joigny by David GEHIN, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Château du Wineck, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Katzenthal et le château du Wineck by philippe haumesser, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Kiosque de la place d'armes à Belfort (90), France by CBO Photographie, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*

Vineyard in Arbois, France by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
_D812154_La Rade de Brest by Brestitude, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Biarritz by Hottentotfig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moncontour, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

View over Moncontour by Rok_hopper, on Flickr

*Rouen cathedral, Seine-Maritime (76)*
la cathédrale de Rouen se déguise by mout1234, on Flickr 

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

HONFLEUR by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*Millau, Aveyron (12)*
vieux moulin by jean-claude MARTINEZ, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Musicians in Avignon (France) by Ivo Jelínek, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Natural mirror of Chambord by Alexandra R. (France), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille 3 by pocahontas1975, on Flickr

*Jard-sur-Mer, Vendée (85)*
200712-Vac Jard sur mer-80.jpg by Guillaume HARBONNIER, on Flickr

*Mont-Dol, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

MONT DOL, Vieux moulin à ailes by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*La Tour Percée (Chartreuse Mountains), Isère (38)*

La tour percée - Chartreuse - Arche - Copyright Bruno Lavit by kazimodo38, sur Flickr

*Saint Martin-du-Canigou, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Sant Martí del Canigó (France) by Agustí Amorós, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cassis by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Les Gets, Savoy*


View on Mont Blanc from Portes du Soleil by Ton Stijger, sur Flickr


*Lorgues, Provence*


Lorgues | Le Var by Elisabeth de Ru, sur Flickr


*Lyon, Rhône-Alpes*


Book market, by the Saone, Sunday morning by Phil Greaney, sur Flickr


*Sète, Languedoc*


Joutes sétoises by [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Aubrac, Auvergne*


premier matin d'automne sur l'Aubrac by Bernard Fourmond, sur Flickr


*Chamonix, Savoy*


erikharstrom-spring 2013-4536 by Erik Harström, sur Flickr


*Annecy, Savoy*


Annecy vieille-ville en hiver, #annecy #vieille-ville #haute-savoie by Didier HEROUX, sur Flickr


*Aiguille du Midi, Savoy*


Remontée à l'Aiguille du midi by Claude Jenkins, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Corsica from Peille, Alpes-Maritimes*


Cime de Baudon by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


*Col de la Cayolle, Upper French Alps*


brown by Matthias Klaiber, sur Flickr


*Cassis, Provence*


cassis port by Erwin, sur Flickr


*Châtel, Savoy*


Vue sur Chatel by Ericf74, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de La Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

IMG_9824-1-3, Château de La Gascherie, La Chapelle-sur-Erdre, Loire-Atlantique, France by Design_Ex, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Entrée du port de Marseille by fabien de-saint-cyr, on Flickr

*Pornic, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Pornic Basse Mer By Night by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
CHURCH OF NOTRE DAME AT BELLAC -(20131107-DSC_9192©ELN) by Errol Niblett, on Flickr

*Soorts-Hossegor, Landes (40)*
Hossegor La Gravière 19/10/14 by Xavier Jarjanette, on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*

Bonifacio, Corsica by ianphilipb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Cathédrale de Metz by FranckNikon, on Flickr

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
Mt St Michel by Terry Pickens, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Pont de Saint Nazaire IV by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr

*Dabo, Moselle (57)*
Black Hole by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
150707 Honeymoon Day3 - [France. Provence] 賽農克修道院. Gordes Village by Ivy Chiang, on Flickr

150707 Honeymoon Day3 - [France. Provence] 賽農克修道院. Gordes Village by Ivy Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port Titi, Doubs (25)*

View around Saint Point lake, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
# Etrange Ruelle by Fan D, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Francia, Lione. France, Lyons by paolo gislimberti, on Flickr

Francia, Lione. France, Lyons by paolo gislimberti, on Flickr

Francia, Lione. France, Lyons by paolo gislimberti, on Flickr

*Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat, Alpes-Maritimes (6)*

Cityscape of Saint Jean Cap Ferrat, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cattedrale d'Elne, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Catedral d' Elna (Elne),1 by Ramon Robusté Mialet, on Flickr

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*
Rocamadour montgolfiades 2015 by Andrew Mckie, on flickr

*Roussillon, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Hauteur de Collioure by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Lyon, Fêtes des Lumières 8 Décembre 2015 by Yanis Ourabah, sur Flickr

*Térénez bridge, Finistère (29)*

Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Burdeos. Bordeaux. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Paimbœuf, Loire-Atlantique*


Façade Bric-à-Brac ! by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr


*Le Croisic, Loire-Atlantique*


Le Croisic by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr


*Grée marshland, Loire-Atlantique*


Mon paradis ! by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Pyrenees*


Vallée du Lutour - Explore 179 du 3/10/2011 by Vins 64, sur Flickr


Les Gabizos - Col d'Aubisque - Pyrénées - France by Didier Karl, sur Flickr


Une belle journée (Guzet/Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, sur Flickr


Avoir les pieds sur terre by tel est Marc, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Larrau, Pyrenees-Atlantique (64)*
larrau by franck giraudeau, on Flickr

*Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Roquefort sur Soulzon by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Chaumont sur Loire by herve houdain, on Flickr

*Les Planches-près-Arbois, Jura (39)*

Le gardien de la cascade by Philippe Bélaz, sur Flickr

*Verneau Falls, Doubs (25)*
Verneau Falls — Jura, France by David Briard, on Flickr

*Pont Du Gard, Gard (30)*
Historic Pont du Gard, Gard River, France by Trung Hieu Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mosset, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Mosset, Printemps 2013 by Poukram_amnésieK.Orondesuie, on Flickr

*Meneham, Finistère (29)*

Meneham.jpg by Wilfried Lemercier, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Nice, France by Jessica Moore, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

deluge-de-neige-rouen by stephane l'hôte, on Flickr


Rouen by Julien B., on Flickr

*Cap Fagnet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Trouée lumineuse dans la brume vespérale / Bright gap in the evening mist - Cap Fagnet - Fécamp - France by Christian LEMÂLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Conquet, Finistère (29)*

Le Conquet.jpg by Wilfried Lemercier, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Irisbus Créalis Néo 18 n°6206 - Rouen TCAR - TEOR T2 by Boris Arbogast, on Flickr


20101215-rouen-givré_061 by Ville de Rouen, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Basilique de Laon Aisne Picardie France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

LYON SUNRISE 2 by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Honfleur.jpg by Wilfried Lemercier, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
DSC_3056 by Eric Sicard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Louvre-Lens, Pas-de-Calais*









http://lightstyle.co.kr/wp/?p=61










http://www.actuarchi.com/2013/01/musee-louvre-lens-sanaa/



La Galerie du Temps du Louvre Lens, royaume de la transparence... by gregory lejeune, sur Flickr










© Michel Denance/Nishizawa Ryue SANAA architectes Sejima Kazuyo /Artedia/Leemage


----------



## charpentier

*Rade de Brest, Brittany*


Steel blue harbour by Pascal Laugier, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Beg-Meil, Brittany*


Coastal living by Kalle, sur Flickr


*Trois tours, Grenoble*, in the 60's they were the tallest apartment buildings in Europe


Les Trois Tours - Grenoble - Isère - France by Sylvie.FZ200, sur Flickr


*Nancy and baroque Church of Saint-Sébastien, Lorraine*


2013-08-21 Nancy Place Henri-Mengin - Eglise Saint-Sébastien by P.K. - Paris, sur Flickr


*Villa Cavrois*, built in 1932, Croix, Nord


Villa Cavrois by Sébastien Croës, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*

DSC02601.jpg by Wilfried Lemercier, on Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr

*Mouthier-Haute-Pierre, Doubs (25)*

Pb_9080015 by Fernand EECKHOUT, on Flickr

*Annecy Lake, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Wings over the Roc des Boeufs with Mikka Reigner by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr

*Port-en-Bessin-Huppain, Calvados (14)*

Port-en-Bessin-Huppain Calvados by Gilles Letang, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

La Garonne, Toulouse by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villefranche-de-Rouergue, Aveyron (12)*
Villefranche-de-Rouergue by Tourisme Aveyron, on Flickr

*Clermont Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand, Cathédrale by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
La Bonne Mère. by Brigitte Diabolomint, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Avec la neige, Palce de la Trinité, Toulouse by lyli12, on Flickr

*Queyras, Haute-Alpes (05)*
Queyras- mai 2014 -0111.jpg by Robert Padovani, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Cathédrale de Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr

DSC01381 by Q-PhotoZONE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viviers, Ardèche (07)*

Viviers Ardèche FRANCE by Gilles Letang, on Flickr

*Xonrupt Longemer, Vosges (88)*
_DSC7166 by Jean Nicolet, on Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Sunset in Collioure by Marinoumtl, on Flickr

*Viaduc de Méjean, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

TER sur le Viaduc de Grand Méjean by Bernard Bost, on Flickr

*Phare de l'Ile Vierge, Finistère (29)*
Phare de l'Ile vierge by Yann LEBULOT, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Les Pointus de Cassis by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Roches Tuiliere et Sanadoire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Roches Tuiliere et Sanadoire (2011-09-14)(01) by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr

*Mauvezin, Gers (32)*
2011_Noel_Mauvezin_33 by Pierre LANNES, on Flickr

*Pont Valentré (Cahors), Lot (46)*

Cahors, le pont Valentré by Daniel GANDON, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Rush à la Tour Perret, Amiens by Grégory De Nascimento, on Flickr

Amiens Somme Picardie by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Sauveterre-De-Bearn, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Le pont sur le gave d'Oloron by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Circ Lapopie, Lot (46)*
Saint-Circ Lapopie, Mydi-pyrénées , agost 2008 by anemanem, on Flickr

*Cap Fagnet (Fecamp), Seine-Maritime (76)*
The view at Cap Fagnet by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*

Bourges mairie et cathédrale by patrice Dhumes, on Flickr

*Château de Méridon in Chevreuse, Yvelines (78)*

castle near Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse by Chris Martens, on Flickr

*Louron Valley, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*

PaysagesMontiousVallée1 by François GALIN, on Flickr

*Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Millau Ville21- by Maarten Post, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Meneham, Finistère (29)*
Menez Ham (Meneham), Côte des Légendes Bretagne by Ulrich Berens, on Flickr

*Douai, Nord (59)*

Douai sous la neige by tinebois, on Flickr

*Escalles, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Escalles, France by Roland Botterman, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Between Cold & Warmth. by Gr⊙f ⊙f the P⊙p [@Gr⊙fbd], on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*

Gare de Metz by e-tchango, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
The weight of One Self by Jacques Meynier de Malviala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Menton, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
menton france by patricegue78, on Flickr

*Fontaine de Vaucluse, Vaucluse (84)*
Fontaine de Vaucluse, France by Jeremy Rowland, on Flickr


*Unknown location, Jura (39)*

Quelque part au fin fond du Jura by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
P1040898R by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

P1050920R by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

P1050921R by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Villandry gardens*, more in the thread France from the air 









http://www.chateauvillandry.fr/project/le-jardin-deau/









http://www.ot-saumur.fr/CHATEAU-ET-JARDINS-DE-VILLANDRY_a12112.html









http://goloro.com/tip/chateau-de-villandry









http://www.morot.fr/nuit-des-mille-feux-au-chateau-de-villandry/


----------



## christos-greece

*L'Arve Valley, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Arve by night by @[email protected] Tonnerre, on Flickr

*Auvignon - Vaucluse (84)*
The Dancing Bridge by David BOUSCARLE, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Passerelle des Roches - Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*

Untitled by cyriux, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs (25)*

Château de Cléron by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Minerve, Herault (34)*
Minerve by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Sunset in Collioure by Marinoumtl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*

château de St Germain en Laye by laurence fluxa, on Flickr

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Autun, Cathédrale Saint Lazare Vue de la Croix de la Libération by Christophe Lagarde, on Flickr

*Pont de Normandie (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Pont de Normandie by Maëlick, on Flickr

*Bormes-les-Mimosas, Var (83)*

Bormes les mimosas by Tinou61, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*








Dans le port de Nice by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Viviers, Ardèche (07)*
DSCF3202_3_4 by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Finistère (29)*

Magie Nocturne by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pruines, Aveyron (12)*

Pruines (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Plateau de Gavot, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Plateau de Gavot Haute-Savoie by Marc FAVRE, on Flickr

*Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Kermorvan lighthouse, Finistère (29)*

Lumière de feu. by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr

*Avoriaz, Haute-Savoie (74)*
The lake of clouds by jaymie klop, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
mont-saint-michel-6016x4016-france-town-castle-tourism-travel-4632 by Jan Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carteret, Manche (50)*

20150711 Barneville 15 by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Hôtel de Ville de Tours by DENISDROUAULT, on Flickr

*Plateau de la Danse, Loire (42)*
Crépuscule sur la Loire au plateau de la danse by Lckf42, on Flickr

*Pont Saint-Bénézet (Avignon), Vaucluse (84)*

DSCF4357_a_resized by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Castellane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Castellane by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)* 

perpignan sous les flocons by STARSHOT66, on Flickr


DSCF1860 by STARSHOT66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr

*Windmill in Boulbon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13) *

Boulbon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*

The Baïse at Nerac by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
Place Gabriel Péri, Béziers by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

collioure by moutmout69, on Flickr

*Confolens, Charente (16)*

Confolens by Jane, on Flickr

*Lac Bleu, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Brumes sauvages sur le lac bleu - Bigorre - Pyrénées - France by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Blick von der Vauban Staumauer by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr

*Vouvant, Vendée (85)*

Vouvant - Le village et la Mère vus de la tour Mélusine by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

Lille sous la neige by Freg, on Flickr

*Veauce - Allier (03)*
château de Veauce by Philippe, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
le vieux bassin by amateur72, on Flickr

au coin de la Lieutenance by amateur72, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Ventabren, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Le Viaduc de Ventabren by Bernard Bost, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

La Grand Place de Lille sous la neige by Freg, on Flickr


Vélo jaune sous la neige by Freg, on Flickr

*Najac, Aveyron (12)*
Najac by Tourisme Aveyron, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg-Vignoble, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg - Alsace, France by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Pézenas, Hérault (34)*
Pézenas by Daniel Michels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble (isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg - Gallia by Emmanuel Cattier, on Flickr

*Lac de Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecey, France by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr

*Col de Gleize, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Col de Gleize by Maxime De Araujo, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Niort by Hans, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sète by Bader GATI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Semur-en-Auxois, France by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Capbreton, Landes (40)*
DSI_4347 by Alain Guérin, on Flickr

*Courchevel, Savoie (73)*
Courchevel hiver by Campus France, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*

Rodez (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry - Le potager et le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Saumur [1] by Peter Wall, on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*

Lourdes-Rosary Basilica by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Gabare à La Roque Gageac by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Passé by Charlotte Bouma, on Flickr

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*
2010_08_116_Montbrun_les_Bains by Elisabeth Lys, on Flickr

*Monet garden (Giverny), Eure (27)*

Monet's Water Garden by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Mont Aiguille, Isere (38)*
Mont Aiguille by jonathan Broutin, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Niort by Hans, on Flickr

*Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Semur-en-Auxois, France by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Asie Riderz à Nantes by Valdemarland, on Flickr

*Monet garden (Giverny), Eure (27)*

Monet's Water Garden by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*

Les toits de Belfort by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère (38)*
P1030784 by David Brockman, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Etoile du Roy by Guillermo Alonso, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*

Auxerre, Burgundy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Chaumont viaduct, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Viaduc de Chaumont.......By Night by Alphagard, on Flickr

*The Living Museum of the Horse (Chantilly), Oise (60)*
Living Museum of the Horse by Skip Moore, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*

Montesquieu's Château de la Brède by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de La Baume, Lozère (48)*
Château (1630-1708) de La Baume, Prinsuéjols (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Le Mémorial des batailles de la Marne, Marne (51)* 

Dormans (Marne) - Mémorial des batailles de la Marne by Patrick, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Hospices de Beaune Hotel-Dieu by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr

*Vallon-Pont-D'Arc, Ardèche (07)*
2011 08 23 Francia - Rodano-Alpi - Ardèche - Vallon Pont D'Arc_1077 by Kapo Konga, on Flickr

*Rueil-Malmaison, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

P1060266 by cilou83, on Flickr

*Roquebrune, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Roquebrune on the French Riviera by Ian Britton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mostuéjouls, Aveyron (12)*

Mostuéjouls by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Tende, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de Tende by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*Robine Canal (Narbonne), Aude (11)*

Narbonne-Canal de la Robine by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Col de Guéry, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Col de Guéry by Marie-B H, on Flickr

*Aspremont, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village d'Aspremont by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Hôtel de Ville, Angoulême France by jeanjeanxm, on Flickr

WP_20150731_16_57_47_Pro.jpg by jeanjeanxm, on Flickr

*Fondation Louis Vuitton, Paris (75)*

Fondation Louis VUITTON en HDR by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

Château SULLY / LOIRE by Bruno DODET, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Bassin du commerce et le Volcan by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Esquelbecq, Nord (59)*

Eglise Saint-Folquin by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Ste-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

Fairy Tale Village by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Orshwiller, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Village alsacien by nic( o ), on Flickr

*Le Beuvron au Ouagne, Nièvre (58)*
14fevrier2016a by jcim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oppède, Vaucluse (84)*

Oppède-le-Vieux by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Èze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village d'Eze by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle, la maison du chat by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*

Lourmarin Churches by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Meudon, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

Paris in snow by katlinsilm, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Antibes, Côte d'Azur by Annemarie Rüegger, on Flickr

*Villefranche de Conflent, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Villefranche de Conflent, plus beau village de France, mardi 4 juin 2013 21h00, France 2 by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Untitled by ALAIN BORDEAU, on Flickr

*Oncieu, Ain (01)*
Oncieu by Erwann Fourmond, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
"Moyen-Pont" - Metz (Moselle, Lorraine, France) by Lautergold, on Flickr

"Vue du Moyen-Pont" - Metz (Moselle, Lorraine, France) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Cantobre, Aveyron (12)*

The Back Side of Cantobre - Early Morning by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantique (64)*
Lescun, vallée d'Aspe et forêt d'Anitch by Frédérique PANASSAC, on Flickr

*Meaux, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Visit to Meaux and the Somme in France from 19 February to 21 February 2016 by Dawn Knox, on Flickr

Visit to Meaux and the Somme in France from 19 February to 21 February 2016 by Dawn Knox, on Flickr

Visit to Meaux and the Somme, France by Dawn Knox, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Lyon by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

*Escalles, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Escalles by Roland Botterman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
The Rock of Sisteron by Jean-Joaquim Crassous, on Flickr

*Aiguille du Midi, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Morning Rays in High Mountains by Rob, on Flickr

*Les Andelys, Eure (27)*

Les Andelys by Paul SKG, on Flickr

*Menton lemon festival, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Menton Lemon Festival, France by Jim Monk, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Rouen - the Rue du Gros-Horloge by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*

Arbois, France, early February by Jake Dear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lac de Servière, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Session Photo au Lac de Servière by Jean-Philippe LOUBIGNAC - JP Photos, on Flickr

*Carla Bayle, Ariege (09)*
Carla-Bayle by Hervé Froment, on Flickr

*Le Grand-Bornand, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Un début d'automne by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr

*Beaumont, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Beaumont Journée douce d'hiver 0275 by THIERRY TAVARES, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont D'Olt by Fabrice Delhoste, on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes (3) by mcflydk, on Flickr

*Issoire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Issoire, Abbatiale Saint-Austremoine by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le-Puy-en-Velay Il by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr

*Le château du Doux, Corrèze (19)*

Château du Doux morning by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Orleans, Loiret (45)* 
Orleans by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Tanguy de Lorgeril, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Rue Serpenoise - Metz (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Saint-Martin - Metz (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Damrak - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great pics from France as usual.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Semur en Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Semur-en-Auxois, Bourgogne ~ Burgundy by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Le château de Pierrefonds, il apparait au-dessus des bois... by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*

Maintenon by Agathe L, on Flickr

*Saint Savin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Bell tower of Saint-Savin 1/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Annecy vieille-ville en hiver by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr

*Le Grau-du-Roi, Gard (30)*

Le Grau du Roi by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Passage Menestrier, Lyon by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bayeux, Calvados (14)*
Bayeux, France by John Kwee, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi, France by siobhan Leddy, on Flickr

*Châtillon-sur-Broué, Marne (51)*

Châtillon-sur-Broué (Marne) - Eglise de la Nativité-de-la-Vierge by Patrick, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)* 

DSC_0042 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Saint Georges de Boscherville, Seine-Maritime (77)*
Saint-Georges de Boscherville by Shade Ows, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
Renault 4 rally by Françoise Challard, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Place du Châtel, Provins by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Eguisheim by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr

*Chateau Haut Koenigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Chateau Haut Koenigsbourg by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr

*Château de Regnière-Ecluse, Somme (80)*

Château de Regnière-Ecluse (Somme) - Coté sud by Patrick, on Flickr

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Rocher de la Baume - Sisteron (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Route Napoléon [D4085] - Sisteron (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme (80)*

Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Villas de front de mer by Patrick, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*

La Rochelle P1030806 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Arras (Pas-de-Calais) - Place des Héros (explore 04-06-14) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Contes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Contes by Radu Bargaoan, on Flickr

*Collégiale Saint-Gervais-Saint-Protais (Gisors), Eure (27)*

Gisors (Eure) - Collégiale Saint-Gervais-Saint-Protais - Arbre de Jessé by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Bretagne - Dinard - Vue sur Saint-Malo by Eric59CH, on Flickr

*Château de Bourbilly, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Château de Bourbilly (XIVe) (Côte-d'Or) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Sarlat-La-Canedá, Dordogne (24)*
Sarlat, cité médiévale, Périgord by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Nice, place Masséna by Antonella Belforte, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy le vieux (Explored) by Jean MALNORY, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

LYON SUNRISE 2 by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Port d'Orange*
Morbihan









http://www.tourisme.fr/2938/office-de-tourisme-saint-pierre-quiberon.htm


*Maroilles*
Nord









http://www.tourisme-nordpasdecalais.fr/Arts-Culture/Patrimoine/L-Avesnois-cap-sur-le-tourisme-vert


*Étretat*
Seine-Maritime


Normandie + Bretagne by Stefan Vossemer, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Guérande*
Loire-Atlantique


Guérande intra-muros, la Collégiale Saint-Aubin by Destination "Bretagne plein sud, La Baule - Presqu'île de Guérande", sur Flickr


*Château de Verneuil-sur-Indre*
Indre-et-Loire


Fête des Plantes à Verneuil s/ Indre by Claude37, sur Flickr


*Colmar*
Alsace









http://shop.combedouzou.fr/voyages/31-balade-alsacienne-et-le-royal-palace.html​


----------



## charpentier

*Montpellier*

*Montpellier*























Archives Départementales de l'Hérault, Montpellier by Jacqueline Poggi, sur Flickr


Montpellier - Palais de justice.-min by Jacques GAYRAUD, sur Flickr


Miroir d'eau by LEA.photos, sur Flickr









http://www.jacques-ferrier.com/projets/la-mantilla/#3









http://www.imagine-architectes.fr/projets/avenue-raymond-dugrand/​


----------



## charpentier

*Montpellier*













Une rue du vieux Montpellier by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


DSC06735 - Couvent des Ursulines by Olivier Courtois, sur Flickr


La basilique cathédrale Saint Pierre (Montpellier) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


Arc de triomphe by Jonny, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors à la tombée de la nuit by Cyril Novello, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Le château, le Parlement de Navarre, l'ancien hôtel Gassion, le clocher de Saint Martin, Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Grignan, Drôme (26)*

Grignan (Drôme) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse, Isère (38)*

Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

*Vaison la Romaine, Vaucluse (84)*
Old City by vachetscotish, on Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne (31)*
P1060265 by Viv Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*

IMG_4902 by cool DARYSHOOT, on Flickr

*Luynes, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Luynes (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Revel, Haute-Garonne (31)*
farbojo Revel Haute Garonne France 2016 by roger's regor's, on Flickr

*Sarlat la Canéda, Dordogne (24)*
莎拉小鎮 Sarlat la Canéda by Masaru, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
IMG_7594 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr

*Severac, Aveyron (12)*
Sunset au Château de Sévérac by Cédric TETART, on Flickr

*Vauban's fort Mahon, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Le fort d'Ambleteuse, version couleur. by Laure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy en Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy en Velay by Count Rushmore, on Flickr

*Tour de France in Mont Ventoux, Vaucluse (84)*
TDFR-03866.JPG by ludo coenen, on Flickr

TDFR-03879.JPG by ludo coenen, on Flickr

*Mont Thabor, Savoie (73)*

Sommet du Thabor by Fredww, on Flickr

*Pérouges, Ain (01)*

Calles de Perouges by Luis Javier Traverso, on Flickr

*Bourg-Saint-Andéol, Ardèche (07)*
Bourg-Saint-Andéol by Laurent Lebois, on Flickr

Bourg-Saint-Andéol by Laurent Lebois, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan.Pellicano

Amazing photos Christos!


----------



## charpentier

*Roads*

*Roads*


This is not USA by Kat..., sur Flickr


Wine car in Collioure (France) by Verpico, sur Flickr


Sympa les vacances en Corvette ! by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr


Le café du Havre by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Roads*


L'A75 by Brigitte, sur Flickr


Se rendre sur le Causse Méjean by Philippe Meunier, sur Flickr


road to cocurès, 1191m, evening shadows. by penelope fewster, sur Flickr


Alpine road in french Alps - 01 by Bruno Monginoux, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Roads*


Route Nationale 7 [D7N] - Les Arcs (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Honey shop by Anna & Konstantine Karras, sur Flickr


Route de Manosque [D6] - Valensole (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Route de Manosque [D6] - Valensole (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Roads*


Vue de la tour madeloc by BRUNO JOSE, sur Flickr


Crazy road in French Alps by Ookpik Prod, sur Flickr


Du Chatelard by Stef & Sév', sur Flickr


Col d ' Izoard by gasdub, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Reims, Marne (51)*
Reims,d'hier et d'aujourd'hui. by moonlightCATH173, on Flickr

*Montélimar, Drôme (26)*
Les toits de Montélimar, Drôme by JeanneMenjoulet&Cie, on Flickr

*Alps from Grand Crêt d'Eau, Ain (01)*

Le Crêt de la Goutte (1621m) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr

*Chapel in the forest near Aix-les-Bains, Savoie (73)*
La Chapelle by Girolamo Cracchiolo, on Flickr

*Culoz, Ain (01)*
Gare de Culoz by Kristo, on Flickr

*Montereau-Fault-Yonne, Seine-et-Marne (77)* 

Collegiale_Notre-Dame_et_St-Loup(11) by communaute commune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tévennec lighthouse, Finistère (29)*

_4LN9529-Tevennec by Brestitude, on Flickr

*Moirans-en-Montagne, Jura (39)*
Moirans en Montagne by Paul-Edouard Pinot, on Flickr

*Sixt-Fer-à-Cheval, Haute-Savoie (73)*

Cascade du Rouget - Sixt Fer à Cheval - 01 by Laurent GLASSON, on Flickr

*Le Sauvetat, Gers (32)*
Lamothe-Goas à l'heure des brumes by Pierre-Paul Feyte, on Flickr

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr

*Villeneuve d'Entraunes, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Villeneuve d'Entraunes by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*

Gordes at Sunrise by Dan Froese, on Flickr

*Megève, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Les petites calèches ont mis leurs imperméables ! by HELENE BAUDART, on Flickr

*Lake Sainte-Anne, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Lac Saint Anne (2 415m), Queyras, French Alps by Julie D, on Flickr

*Curemonte, Correze (19)*
Curemonte 6 by Fred Adams LRPS, on Flickr

*Chantilly, Oise (60)*

Chantilly castle by Julie D, on Flickr

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Alsace Wine Region*

*Alsace Wine Region*









http://blog.diana-hr.com/fete-de-la-choucroute-obernai-29-et-30-septembre-2012/












*Marlenheim*

 We are at the north end of the Alsace Wine Route, a 170 km long road travelling down the Alsace wine area betwen the Vosges Mountains and the Alsace Plain.










By Alco http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/France/East/Alsace/Marlenheim/photo1431770.htm


Alsace 2008 - 09 by Cary Crusiau, on Flickr


*Kronthal Valley*









by Pangolin555 (Wikipedia) 


IMG_0828 by tractosaure, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

*Alsace Wine Region*

*Wangen*









by Ralph Hammann (Wikimedia)


*Westhoffen*









by Hervé Colson (survoldefrance.fr)


Westhoffen - Bas-Rhin by Mikaël Milin, sur Flickr


_*The Temple*_









by Rh-67 (Wikimedia)


_*Old Grain market*_









by Nidoo (Panoramio)​


----------



## charpentier

*Alsace Wine Region*

*Traenheim*









http://www.dronesessions.com/nos-realisations/


*Scharrachbergheim*









by Hervé Colson (survoldefrance.fr)


Scharrachberg by oliv67, on Flickr


*Dahlenheim*









http://www.laporteduvignoblealsace.fr/decouvrir/dahlenheim.htm


*Osthoffen*, castle









http://www.route-des-vins-alsace.com/fr/223009736-Chambres-dhotes-du-Chateau-dOsthoffen.html​


----------



## charpentier

*Alsace Wine Region*

*Balbronn*


verger-balbronn by Balbronn.fr, sur Flickr









by Ralph Hammann (Wikimedia)

*Bergbieten*









http://www.mochel.net/script/index.html​


----------



## charpentier

*Alsace Wine Region*

*Flexbourg*









http://www.laporteduvignoblealsace.fr/decouvrir/flexbourg.htm#panel1-1


_*Church of Saint-Hippolyte*_









by Ralph Hammann (Wikimedia)









by Ralph Hammann (Wikimedia)


*Dangolsheim*









http://www.laporteduvignoblealsace.fr/decouvrir/dangolsheim.htm#panel1-5​

 That should be enough for today, there is more to come, stay tuned.


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Paul de Fenouillet, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
rock climbing - la grimpe at Clous de la Fou, Languedoc by Lee Howard, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr

*Vallée de la Bienne, Jura (39)*
2008-06-01-Club-rando-3 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

Moustiers au couchant. Alpes-de-Haute-Provence by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

*Barcelonnette, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Barcelonnette-2010119 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr

Barcelonnette-2010102 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montherme, Ardennes (08)*
Monthermé (08) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Grasse by PG63, on Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Lescun by Sylvain Sangla, on Flickr

*Vallée de Lesponne, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Vallée de Lesponne by Grand Tourmalet, on Flickr

*Condat-sur-Vézère, Dordogne (24)*

Perigord,vieux village de Condat sur Vézère by josettegoyer, on Flickr

*Sens, Yonne (89)*
Sens, Bourgogne, France by Baptiste L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Le meilleur moment de la journée by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr

*Ciboure, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Ciboure by Guy_D_2010, on Flickr

*Val de Maronne, Cantal (15)*
Val de Maronne (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Pointe de Charbonnel North Face (3752m) (Haute-Maurienne, Bessans), Savoie (73)*

Haute Maurienne by Fredww, on Flickr

*Pont-Audemer, Eure (27)*
Pont Audemer Normandie by Martina, on Flickr

*Compiègne, Oise (60)*
Le palais de Compiègne by Emmanuel Thiry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*

Carcassonne from Air (Postcard) by Roger W, on Flickr

*Josselin, Morbihan (56)*

Josselin by Guy_D_2010, on Flickr

*Valt de Sault, Vaucluse (84)*
VAL DE SAULT . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7673 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

*Granville, Manche (50)*

Granville by Guy_D_2010, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
On vit pas dans le même Lyon by Maxime Sirugue, on Flickr

*Saignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Saignon (Vaucluse) by reneve31, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La cathédrale de Bourges by Emmanuel Thiry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Faouet, Morbihan (56)*
Sainte-Barbe du Faouët - Octobre 2015 by Philippe Hernot, on Flickr

*Brantes, Vaucluse (84)*
brantes_ventoux_01 by The Pingus, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint Malo depuis la plage by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

*Vranken Pommery Champagne Cellars (Reims), Marne (51)*

Domaine des champagnes Vranken-Pommery Monopole (1868), Reims (51) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Ploumanach, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Ploumanac'h by Claude No., on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Port d'Honfleur by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Vendredi dernier by Maxime Sirugue, on Flickr

Pourquoi prendre de la hauteur si c'est pas pour regarder en bas ? by Maxime Sirugue, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Poitiers by Richardb photographies, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Summer 2016 - Dans les rues de la ville (Puy en Velay - France)33.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr

*Yville-sur-Seine, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Plein Soleil by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Falgoux valley, Cantal (15)*
DSC_0496 by Guillermo Celestian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy by Dan, on Flickr

*Beaumesnil castle, Eure (27)*

Château de Beaumesnil by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Vallée D'Arrens, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Un suspiro de luz. by Iñaki Larrea, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz par forte marée coéfficient de 103) by Lionel Gams, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand Irisbus Crealis Neo 18 N° 808 T2C arrive sur gare sncf 26-08-16 P.Rostoucher by Patrick Rostoucher, on Flickr

*Esparros, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Sur con ropa de fiesta by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
VALENCE by Alain PLAQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Soultzeren, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Soultzeren by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr

*Lake Grand Maclu, Jura (39)*

Le Grand Maclu by Karosei, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg XIII-55.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr

*Vergisson and Roche de Solutré, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

La descente sur Vergisson by Chemose, on Flickr

*Rully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Bourgogne by Christel Photography, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

RRLPhotos-1.jpg by Robert Read Labro, on Flickr

*Col des Aravis, Savoie (73)*

Petite halte pour admirer le paysage by Chemose, on Flickr

*Tuara beach - Scandola Nature Reserve, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
View of Tuara beach by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Après Match 8ième de final Euro 2016 France-Eire by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

*Cirque de Navacelles, Gard (30)*
Navacelles-13 by Voyage Des Hermes, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Rue Serpenoise - Metz (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chamberý, Savoie (73)*
GOPR4440 by Florian Rimml, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Les tours de la Part-Dieu et le Mont-Blanc by Chemose, on Flickr

*Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Sormiou by Olivier Flambeau, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Colmar by zacke82, sur Flickr

*Annecy lake, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Un paradis pour le parapente by Chemose, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Hôtel de ville de Tours by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paray-le-Monial basilica, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

La Basilique de Paray le Monial (explored) by Chemose, on Flickr

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
Notre Mont inspire un viellard Japonnais by Antoine Ybert, on Flickr

*L'Orceyrette, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Lac de L Orceyrette by Bob Wit, on Flickr

*Ile-de-Sein, Finistère (29)*

The dock free French / Le quai des français libres by Guy Le Page, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
cathedrale d'auch by ALDERIC SAINT MARTIN, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de pau by Pascal Costes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

Le Chateau de Sully-sur-Loire - Loiret (Centre-Val de Loire) France by Guy Le Page, on Flickr

*La Courbe, Calvados (14)*
La Courbe by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Sans titre by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*La Rochefoucauld, Charente (16)*

Le Château de La Rochefoucauld (Charente) région Aquitaine-Limousin-Poitou-Charentes - France by Guy Le Page, on Flickr

*Saint Jacques des Blats, Cantal (15)
*
TER 871209 Clermont-Ferrand/Toulouse Matabiau by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr

*Le Thillot, Vosges (88)*
Le Thillot, France by Brave Lemming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
Renault 4 rally by Françoise Challard, on Flickr

*Pérouges, Ain (01)*
Pérouges, Cité Médiévale. by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
IMG_2367 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

IMG_2368 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

*Montceaux-l'Étoile, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Eglise de Montceaux l'Etoile Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château Ruphy, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château Ruphy by Charles Henderson, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois aan de Loire by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vichy, Allier (03)*
Une partie du centre de Vichy. by CHRISTIAN 43, on Flickr

*Semur-en-Brionnais, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Collégiale Saint Hilaire Semur en Brionnais by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Flickr Phi Blois févr.2015-3.jpg by Phi Lippe, on Flickr

*Bonlieu lake, Jura (39)*
Lac de Bonlieu by François Bonneville, on Flickr

*Neuvy-Saint-Sépulchre, Indre (36)*
Neuvy-Saint-Sépulchre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Issy-l'Évêque, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Montrifaut Issy L'Evêque Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ampuis, Rhône (69)*
Paysage - Tupin et Semons by Pilat, Mon Parc naturel régional, on Flickr

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Rocher de la Baume - Sisteron (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Puy L'Évêque, Lot (46)*
Puy-l'Évêque by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
06townNW_colmar by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr

07townNW_eguisheim by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perrecy-les-Forges, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Eglise de Perrecy les Forges by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble, France by Sophie R., on Flickr

*San Cirq Lapopie, Lot (46)*
Viaje por el Lot by Mardano, on Flickr

Viaje por el Lot by Mardano, on Flickr

*Eguisheim, (68)*

Eguisheim, France by Kiefer, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
PGC_2247_4417.jpg by Pascal Epardeau, on Flickr

DSC00351.jpg by Pascal Epardeau, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand

What to say?? France is beautiful and very diverse. It has everything you can wish for and that's what I like. Recently been to Mont St. Michel after a lot of years.. it was very pretty and impressive.


----------



## christos-greece

*Serres, Aude (11)*
013 Serres village fete by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Vergison, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
La descente sur Vergisson by Chemose, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
DSC02889.jpg by olivier brisson, on Flickr

*Chassy, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau et Eglise de Chassy by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Pilat Dunes, Gironde (33)*
Untitled by Brulama, on Flickr

*Millau viaduct (Millau), Aveyron (12)*
The Millau Viaduct by Kevin Haasnoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Sernin-du-Bois, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Prieuré et donjon de Saint Sernin du Bois by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Les Orres, Haute-Alpes (05)*
Les Orres by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
20160507140755_IMG_6512 by F. R. W., on Flickr

20160507140742_IMG_6511 by F. R. W., on Flickr

Parapluie IMG_6533 by F. R. W., on Flickr

*Mons, Var (83)*
Mons, Var, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
2016.10.03, Brest, France by Erwin Widmer, on Flickr

*Hérisson creek, Jura (39)*

Cascades du Hérisson, Jura, France by Mickael Boillot, on Flickr

*Hautvilliers, Marne (51)*
Ville Epernay by françois marin, on Flickr

*Saint-Pierre-d'Albigny, Savoie (73)*

Massif des Bauges et château de Miolans, Savoie, France by Mickael Boillot, on Flickr

*Château de Challain, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
chateau de challain by Paul van Oss, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
La maison des tanneurs à Strasbourg. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn (81)*
Cordes-sur-Ciel Midi-Pyrenees France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*

Départ pour St Mandrier by Mickael Boillot, on Flickr

*Palavas-les-flots, Hérault (34)*
Palavas-les-flots by loli wilson, on Flickr

*Collevile-sur-Mer, Calvados (14)*
Omaha Beach - view from WN60 - Normandy, France by Harold, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens by Tom Oakbitch, sur Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
looking across Arbois by Dan Cain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
La Mayenne et la ville de Laval en arrière plan. LAVAL FRANCE - MAI 2016 by Philippe NEVEUX, on Flickr

La Mayenne avec le bateau lavoir saint Michel - LAVAL France - MAI 2016 by Philippe NEVEUX, on Flickr

*Arcachon bay, Gironde (33)*

Les touristes à l'assaut des cabanes tchanquées, Bassin d'Arcahon, pays de Buch, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
DSC06961 by George Edwards, on Flickr

*St. Emilion, Gironde (33)*
Cave de L'Ermitage. Saint-Émilion (Fisheye Vision) (Explore Mar 6, 2013 #332) by Abariltur, on Flickr

*Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan (56)*

Rochefort en Terre by [email protected] (Thanks for your comments), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Sunset over Aigues Mortes, fortified city close to Montpellier by Didier Collas, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Champs Elysees - Paris, France by Justin Brown, on Flickr

*Faverges, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Faverges, Faverges, Haute-Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Col de Bavella, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Untitled by Grotesk LA, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Lyon-Mont-Blanc by aisyk, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orleans, France by Kir V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochepot castle, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Le BELEM - 120 ans by vebests, on Flickr

*Cadeilhan-Trachere Pla d'Ardet, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Parapente au Pla d'Adet by ijmd, on Flickr

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*

Lons by night by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
IMG_2600 by mhorell14, on Flickr

IMG_2739 by mhorell14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Blois-sur-Seille, Jura (39)*

Belvédère by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Chalon-sur-Saône, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Cathédrale Saint-Vincent/Quai de la Poterne, Chalon-sur-Saône by Stéphane BOURSIER, on Flickr

*Sarzay, Indre (36)*
Chateau Sarzay 2 by Rob Naylor, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos (Jarrie), Isère (38)*

Carré by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Hautefort by Fred Yvonne, on Flickr

*Château de Kériolet, Finistère (29)*

Château de Keriolet .... Bretagne .... by Essential Resinescence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe, France by Shaun Smith-Milne, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

C'est de la lavande? - Non, c'est des glycines. - Ah, c'est beau les glycines. by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Vannes by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr

*Bonlieu lagoon, Jura (39)*
Lac de Bonlieu by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cours Julien - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Cours Julien - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abîme de Bramabiau, Gard (30)*
[email protected] by René Leeraar, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSC05642 by Bas van de Kamp, on Flickr

DSC05643 by Bas van de Kamp, on Flickr

*Saint-Claude, Jura (39)*

SAINT-CLAUDE: reflet du pont d'Avignon dans la Bienne. by GIPE25, on Flickr

*Plan de Baix, Drôme (26)*
Plan-de-Baix by Pascal Rollin, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
[email protected]_Lefebvre-7011.jpg by Ut4M Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Labeaume, Ardèche (07)*
Pont submersible by mary maa, on Flickr

Elle est pas très chaude!!! by mary maa, on Flickr

*Morez, Jura (39)*

En quittant Morez. by Emmanuel Raza, on Flickr


IMG_5218 Viaducs de Morez Jura by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr

*Château de Monrecour (Saint-Vincent de Cosse), Dordogne (24)*
DSCF0311 Domaine de Monrecour, Saint-Vincent de Cosse (Dordogne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Rue de Pau, France by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Nice Côte d'Azur France by HSSand, on Flickr

*Abbaye lake, Jura (39)*

IMG_1448.Lac de L'Abbaye Jura by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_5904 by Fencejo, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariege (09)*
Château de Foix by Luc, on Flickr

*Lamoura, Jura (39)*

IMG_2446-Modifier by Roland Dumont Girard, on Flickr

*Girolata, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Girolata by Raphaël Savarit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chapelle St. Pancrasse (Digne-les-Bains), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
_DSC2065-2 by Yves CLARA, on Flickr

*Lantosque, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Lantosque by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Place Castellane - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Castellane - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Castellane - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Sixt fer A Cheval, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Untitled by Is Land, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr

Tour de Constance - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Perfect sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Queuille, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le méandre de Queuille by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr

*Sospel, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
France - Appunti di viaggio - Sospel, la Cattedrale by Maria Grazia Schiapparelli, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*

Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
El Chabolo (Biarritz) by atvjavi, on Flickr

*Roubion, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Roubion - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
IMG_9173 by R-V-P, on Flickr

IMG_9171 by R-V-P, on Flickr

IMG_9169 by R-V-P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

vue sur la Défense ...... by cracotte 17, on Flickr

*Bourgoin-Jallieu, Isère (38)*
A street of B.J. at the morning by Nicolas LEFORESTIER, on Flickr

*Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Eglise Saint-Jacques-le-Majeur, Hunawihr, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lugdunum, the City of Lights by Stéphane NinO, on Flickr

*Hauvillers, Marne (51)*

Hauvillers by françois marin, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
IMG_3544 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montmort-Lucy, Marne (51)*

chateau-Monmort-lucy by françois marin, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Eglise by Andrew M Butler, on Flickr

*Champagne Vineyards, Marne (51)*

sur-la-route-du-Champagne by françois marin, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
a trip to Nice is always a nice trip by lunaryuna, on Flickr

*Mareuil-sur-Ay, Marne (51)*

Chateau-Mareuil-sur-Ay by françois marin, on Flickr

port-de-Mareuil sur Ay by françois marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
2016-08-17 11.02.00.jpg by dpsavage, on Flickr

2016-08-16 19.31.31-1.jpg by dpsavage, on Flickr

*Signy-le-Petit, Ardennes (08)*

Signy-le-Petit (Ardennes) - Eglise fortifiée Saint-Nicolas by Patrick, on Flickr

Signy-le-Petit (Ardennes) - Eglise fortifiée Saint-Nicolas by Patrick, on Flickr

*Laragne-Montéglin, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
094 La Charce by Stéphane LAGARDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Roman Triumphal Arch of Orange, Vaucluse (84)*

Orange : l'arc de triomphe by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Rumigny, Ardennes (08)*

Rumigny (Ardennes) - Eglise Saint-Sulpice by Patrick, on Flickr

*Cabris, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Untitled by Christian Salomé, on Flickr

*Lac des Rousses, Jura (39)*
lac des rousses 
by Olivier Débot, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Arbres vs Ville / Trees vs City by Sébastien Majerowicz, on Flickr

*Vercors, Drome (26)*
Wonderful hills - French countryside by CLUC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Falaise, Calvados (14)*

Chelmsford to Nantes by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr

*Phare du Four (Porspoder), Finistère (29)*
Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr

Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr

Phare de Four by breizhile, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Le Cube Orange by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Le Havre by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Arras en Lavedan, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Arras-en-Lavedan view from Arcizans-Avant lake by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

*Mont Ventoux, Drôme (26)*
MM_2016-10-22_14-07-28_P-K50__003205_0p by Marc Morel, on Flickr

*Morlaix, Finistère (29)*

Morlaix by -pieton-, on Flickr

*Megeve, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Glorious Green by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia-3089 by Laurent Madelaine, on Flickr

*Saint-Martial, Ardèche (07)*

Joli village de saint Martial Ardeche France !!!🐂🌲 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

La vielle bourse by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr

Boulevard de la Liberté - Lille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert*, Hérault


2014 9 juin st guilhem 15h45a by areims, sur Flickr


*Château de Grézan*, Hérault


Chateau de Grézan (34) by Dam.R, sur Flickr


*Toulouse*, Haute-Garonne









© D. Viet http://www.tourisme.fr/1292/office-de-tourisme-toulouse.htm


*Cirque de Gavarnie*, Hautes-Pyrénées









https://blog.tourisme-midi-pyrenees.com/​


----------



## charpentier

*Montpellier*, Hérault


Festival des Architectures Vives (FAV) à Montpellier (34) by Dam.R, sur Flickr


*Aix-en-Provence*, Bouches-du-Rhône


Aix en Provence (13) by Dam.R, sur Flickr


*Clarée Valley*, Hautes-Alpes


La Clarée by François Leroy, sur Flickr


*Mont Thabor*, Savoie


Sommet du Thabor by Fredww, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*

Viaduc de Garabit Gustave Effel Paris la tour !!Cantal France 🐂🇫🇷 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Nemours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 Nemours - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Unknown location, Puy-de-Dome (63)*

T2016-09-06_012 Puy de Dome 4 by DB 399 101-5, on Flickr

*Les Goudes (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Les Goudes Marseille France ☀ by damien campana, on Flickr

*Eus, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Eus Pyrénées-Orientales by Alwin Nöller, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
IMG_3465 by Marc FAVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Port de la Ciotat près deMarseille!!!☀😎 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Saint Martin Vesubie, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Saint-Martin-Vésubie by Hatsuo Adachihara, on Flickr

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Théâtre, Roanne by Michaël Martin, on Flickr

Hôtel de ville, Roanne by Michaël Martin, on Flickr

*Millau viaduct, Aveyron (12)*

Untitled by damien campana, on Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Le réveil du cirque by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
France - Saumur by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

*Duras, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
fete_des_vignerons_duras_2011_93 by La Maison des Vignerons de Duras, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

Au Bout du Monde by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Pau Castle by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

*Sierck les Bains, Moselle (57)*
Sierck-les-Bains - Blick nach Osten by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*

le Tarn et le quartier de la Madeleine by jean marc losey, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Renaissance Le Havre Seine Maritime by Jérôme Turpin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Château de Cheverny*, Loir-et-Cher









http://www.lexpress.fr/diaporama/di...es-plus-beaux-chateaux-a-visiter_1246057.html


*Vannes*, Morbihan


Scène de rue by Patrick le Mouillour, sur Flickr


*Batz Island*, Finistère


L'île de Batz by Patrick le Mouillour, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Aigues-Mortes*, Gard


Aigues-Mortes en été (34) by Dam.R, sur Flickr


Aigues-Mortes en été (34) by Dam.R, sur Flickr


*Carcassonne*, Aude









© Xavier Patiño i Vidal 2011 http://www.tourisme.fr/destination/14/sud-est/vacances-et-sejours-en-languedoc-roussillon.htm


----------



## christos-greece

*Abbey of Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, Hérault (34)*

DSC06676 - Abbaye de Gellone by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Camaret-sur-Mer, Finistere (29)*
E L'IMMENSITA'.......SI APRE INTORNO A NOI....... by Irene ♥´¨`♥, on Flickr

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Obernai by Route des châteaux et cités fortifiées d'Alsace, on Flickr

*River Doubs in Dole, Jura (39)*

pont dole fin 2 hdr by steph bodi, on Flickr

*Mourèze, Hérault (34)*

Mourèze. by am_kaiser[ღ ஐ .-~*'¨ ¯¨'*·~-.¸ ღ ஐ .-, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 7680 : donjon ou château de Niort, fin du XIIe s. Deux-Sèvres, samedi 5 novembre 2016, 13:27:37 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Locronan, Finistere (29)*
locronan,-Bretagne by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Pont Paul Bert et abbaye Saint-Germain. Auxerre by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Beaune by Steve Walesch, on Flickr

Hotel Dieu by Steve Walesch, on Flickr

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

20140706-Canon EOS 6D-2-57 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

*Neuville-sur-Saône, Rhône (69)*

Neuville sur Saone, le port by Yvainb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vaison (La Romaine), Vaucluse (84)*
Vaison-La-Romaine - the pearl of the Provence by Bernd Martmann, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand Irisbus Crealis Neo 18 N° 808 T2C arrive sur gare sncf 26-08-16 P.Rostoucher by Patrick Rostoucher, on Flickr

*Saint-Paul-de-Vence, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

20140706-Canon EOS 6D-2-149 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

*Le Château du Doux, Corrèze (19)*

Château du Doux morning by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Belves, Dordogne (24)*
Belves by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint-Malo sunset by Bjarne Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Mathieu headland, Finistère (29)*
La Pointe St-Mathieu by Yohann Hamonic, on Flickr

*Lake Pontet, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Lac du Pontet by Laura Carrier, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Route Napoléon [N85] - Gap (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue de Provence [N85] - Gap (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*

Square House Denim by Count Rushmore, on Flickr

Nîmes by night by Count Rushmore, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Cervières and Laus valley*, Hautes-Alpes


église St Michel à Cervières avec la vallée du Laus vers le col d'Izoard en second plan by alavalma, sur Flickr


*La Mongie*, Hautes-Pyrénées


la-mongie-ot-grand-tourmalet-credit-jn-herranz by Tourisme Grand Tourmalet, sur Flickr


*Barèges*, Hautes-Pyrénées


Capet - Montagne fleurie à Barèges by SebastienToulouse, sur Flickr


*Dole*, Jura









© CRT http://www.francevelotourisme.com/base-1/troncons/dole-chalon-sur-saone/​


----------



## charpentier

*Ouistreham*, Normandy









http://www.francevelotourisme.com/b...llee-de-lorne-a-velo-de-ouistreham-a-domfront


*Carentan*, Normandy









http://www.francevelotourisme.com/b...ach-la-ferriere-harang-viaduc-de-la-souleuvre


*Couvent des ursulines, Château-Gontier*, Mayenne









http://www.mayenne-tourisme.com/Gui...Visites/couvent-des-ursulines-chateau-gontier


*Abbaye-aux-Hommes, Caen*, Normandy









http://www.francevelotourisme.com/base-1/etapes/vallee-de-l-orne-a-velo-caen-thury-harcourt​


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues-Mortes en été (34) by Dam.R, on Flickr

Aigues-Mortes en été (34) by Dam.R, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*

Square House Denim by Count Rushmore, on Flickr

*Saint-Nectaire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Saint-Nectaire au coeur de l'automne by Combot Olivier, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Provins by gasdub, on Flickr

*Chamonix valley, Haute-Loire (43)*
Chambon valley by Gaël M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rocks Tuilière et Sanadoire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Les roches Tuilière et Sanadoire by Combot Olivier, on Flickr

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac Morning Light by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
MONTPELLIER--2004 app Gare St.-Roch OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

MONTPELLIER--2044 arr Place de l'Europe CW by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

MONTPELLIER--2003 at Pont de Lattes/Henri Fresnay IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Forêt de Vizzavona en vuurwerk in Corte – 14 juli 2016 by Carolien Coenen, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Irisbus Créalis Néo 18 n°6206 - Rouen TCAR - TEOR T2 by Boris Arbogast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyons-la-Forêt, Eure (27)*

Place Isaac Benserade, Lyons-la-Forêt, Normandie by Air'L, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isere (38)*
Chateau de Vizille and park as seen from the belvédère by cefran_other, on Flickr

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn (81)*
Cordes-sur-Ciel by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

*Carrouges, Orne (61)*

Douves du château de Carrouges, Orne, Normandie by Air'L, on Flickr

*Ratonneau, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Frioul - Ratonneau (37) by JeroSig, on Flickr

Frioul - Ratonneau (38) by JeroSig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Paysage urbain_DxO by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr

*Le Touquet-Paris-plage, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Le Touquet-Paris-Plage (Pas-de-Calais) - Hôtel de Ville by Patrick, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Mende by David Menger, on Flickr

*Etretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Etretat, Côte d'Albâtre (Normandie), avril by Air'L, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Château de Peyrepertuse by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Cathédrale st jean ...fête des lumières du 8 décembre 2016 by Nans....974, on Flickr

*Dax, Landes (40)*
Dax, Landes by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing pictures,guys! kay: 
 This is one of my favorites!


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Eiffel Tower : View from Palais de Chaillot / Trocadero, Paris, France by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr


Good night Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Lescun Valley, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Valle de Lescun, Francia by José Luis Briz, on Flickr

*Combe Laval, Drôme (26)*
Combe Laval by Photopob, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Notre Dame... by ZeGaby, on Flickr

*Castelnau, Lot (46)*

Castelnau 02 by Alain Devisme, sur Flickr

*Château de Vascoeuil, Eure (27)*

Château de Vascoeuil (Eure) - Le château et le colombier by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr

*Nimes, Gard (30)*

Nimes by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Reims, Marne (51)*

Ancien comptoir de l'industrie [1922]- Reims by Laurent. D Ruamps, on Flickr

*St. Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Saint-Quentin - Basilique, encore by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr

*Fougeres, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
428 Château de Fougères, France by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
france_2015_ 66 by boris bo, on Flickr

*Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Pyrénées-Orientales by Lutz Hirschmann, on Flickr

*Aiguèze, Gard (30)*

Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*

Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand , Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Quand le tram passe devant l'objectif ... by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr

Illuminations de Noël by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chateaugiron, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de Chateaugiron (12 et 18éme siécles) Ille-et-Vilaine (1) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Bonsecours, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Basilique Notre-Dame de Bonsecours by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Ornans, Doubs (25)*

Ornans by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr

*Aubusson, Creuse (23)*
Aubusson by tiphaineduchesne, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le-Puy-en-Velay Il by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clères, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Château de Clères (76) by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr

*Saint Flour, Cantal (15)*
Saint-Flour et sa cathédrale vue du ciel by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Vascoeuil, Eure (27)*

Château et Colombier de Vascoeuil by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr

*Blaye, Gironde (33)*
Citadelle de Blaye by Fido_le_muet, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florac, Lozere (48)*
Florac by Nicolas L., on Flickr

*Les Goudes, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

*Lus-la Croix-Haute (Vallon de la Jarjatte), Drôme (26)*

80 Degrees by Drachensaidla, on Flickr

*Porto Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
P9020296 by Alix Cazenave, on Flickr

P9020290 by Alix Cazenave, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by Abdessamad Farazdag, on Flickr

Grenoble by Abdessamad Farazdag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Gaultier, Indre (36)*
Saint-Gaultier (Indre) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
p1612_Vendome-2.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Noël à COLMAR - Christmas in Colmar by philippe haumesser, on Flickr

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*

Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800[/url

*Château de Chabenet, Indre (36)*
[url=https://flic.kr/p/nJ51ty]chateau-de-chabenet-france-29018-1920x1080 by HOSSAIN AHMAD, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7670 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dambach la ville, Bas-Rhin (67)*
ried-fevrier2014-14 by Jean-Luc Richter, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Illuminations de Noël by Cleostan Photography, on Flickr

*Château-Chalon, Jura (39)*

Château Chalon by Marcel Olry, on Flickr

*Esperaza, Aude (11)*
Esperaza from Rennes-le-Chateau by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg sunset by Jim Nix, on Flickr

*Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne (91)*

La Halle (1479) de Milly la Forêt - Essonne 91 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Conche (Enchastrayes), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

La Conche-2020142 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr

*Confolens, Charente (16)*
Confolens Dawn by James Whitesmith, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
The photographer by jerome [email protected], on Flickr

*Place Stanislas à Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*

La Place Stanislas by Edith DuBois, sur Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Le Père Noël Arrive ! by Bernard Bost, on Flickr

Le Carrousel Arlésien by Bernard Bost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Sauze (Enchastrayes), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

Le Sauze-2020185 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
lyon by Patrick Ruiz, on Flickr

*Château de Jumilhac, Dordogne (24)*
Jumilhac le Grand by William Krusche, on Flickr

*Saint Antonin Noble Val, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Saint-Antonin-Noble-Val 04 by Hervé MAGNIEZ, on Flickr

*Saint-Martin-de-Boscherville, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Abbaye Saint-Georges de Boscherville (Seine-Maritime) - Jardins by Patrick, on Flickr

*Portbail, Manche (50)*

Portbail by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr

*Rock Solutré and Vergisson, Saone-et-Loire (71)*
Roches de Solutré et Vergisson by Destination Saône-et-Loire, on Flickr

*Concarneau, Finistère (29)*

fli-2 (3) by svenvenus, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
The old bridge at Albi - 05 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Dans l'oeil de la bulle by Eric VASSEUR, on Flickr

*Auray, Morbihan (56)*

saint goustan by svenvenus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Argenton-sur-Creuse, Indre (36)*
Argenton sur Creuse by pydum, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Havre by Bernardin Sylvain, on Flickr

*Salève Mountain, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Du givre au coucher de soleil, janvier 2017 (Salève - France)041 copie.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio beach by Andrew McKinlay, on Flickr

*Saint-Hernot, Finistère (29)*

saint hernot (29) by svenvenus, on Flickr

*Château de Mayenne, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Mayenne (Mayenne-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Richelieu, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Richelieu - Porte de Chatellerault (côté extérieur) by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

xx by svenvenus, on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes - Sepia by -pieton-, on Flickr

*Parthenay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
PARTHENAY (8) by ALAIN JOSEPH, on Flickr

*Roselend dam, Savoie (73)*

Le Lac de Roselend. (Barrage) by Thomas Zimzak, on Flickr

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
Ville médiévale by Dirk Kopmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tonnerre, Yonne (89)*
Tonnerre by Safir Perocheau, on Flickr

*Mortagne-au-Perche, Orne (61)*

Mortagne-au-Perche 344 by peterhala, on Flickr

*La Tournette peak, Haute-Savoie (74)*

La tournette by Thomas Zimzak, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille, France, January 2017 251 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Gaillac, Tarn (81)*
Eglise de Laborie, Gaillac by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

*Mollans-sur-Ouvèze, Drôme (26)*

Mollans by @lain G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Annecy by Thomas Zimzak, on Flickr

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Bergerac dans un miroir by Damia Bouic, on Flickr

*Angouleme, Charente (16)* 
Cathédrale Saint-Pierre d'Angoulême by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

*Les Sanguinaires, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Les Sanguinaires by teddonald, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
2016-08-01_ete_004 by Pierre LANNES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Douelle bridge, Lot (46)*

France - Douelle (Dordogne) by Jaap Postma, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

*Senlis, Oise (60)*
Sunset over Senlis, France by Jason Kan, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*

Cathedrale of Chartres by **Alex**!, on Flickr

*Serres, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Serres, Hautes Alpes (05) by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Green lake, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Green Lake ( Passy ) by **Alex**!, on Flickr

*Biron, Dordogne (24)*
Le Château de Biron vu du ciel - Castle at Biron from above by David BARRIE, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois aan de Loire by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr

Blois by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr

*Villebon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*

Castle Villebon by **Alex**!, on Flickr

*Montbrun-les-Bains, Drôme (26)*
Montbrun-les-Bains, Rhone-Alpes, France by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rigny-Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

After 2 days of travel ... many pictures will be coming ... by **Alex**!, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
053 by blackeyecat.tw, on Flickr

*Pousthomy, Aveyron (12)*
Pousthomy by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
View of the terraced hill village of Gordes in the Luberon by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Rochegude, Gard (30)*
Rochegude by Catherine Narelli, on Flickr

*Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Sully-sur-Loire by Dominique ROCHAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
The power of champagne... After…. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

*La Rivière-Drugeon, Doubs (25)*

miroir la rivière sur drugeon by Franck FERET, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Mende by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Gigondas, Vaucluse (84)*
Mont Ventoux looking on Gigondas Vines by Qaelarne, on Flickr

*Turenne, Corrèze (19)*

Turenne 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr

*Châteauvieux-les-Fossés, Doubs (25)*

Cascade de Raffenot by Franck FERET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Louvre by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Boree, Ardeche (07)*
Borée by Michel d'Alissas, on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
AM17_0401 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr

*Les Eyzies, Dordogne (24)*
Cliff houses by Peggy Archer, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens, au dessus des toits by Eric, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*

Un couple sur un banc by Benjamin Deforge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château-Chalon, Jura (39)*

Château Chalon sous la neige by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozere (48)*
Up Side Down by Bastien HAJDUK, on Flickr

*Lac Achard, Isère (38)*
Balade vers le lac Achard by Julien Sabardu, on Flickr

*Cléron castle, Doubs (25)*

Château de Cléron by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy Vieille-Ville en hiver by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dole, Jura (39)*

La Collégiale Notre-Dame de Dole avec la grande roue du marcher de noël. Photo prise au grand angle ce qui explique la forte distorsion sur la collégiale. by Till Bart, on flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Falaises (cliffs) of Étretat by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Wolf Reflection by James Vanas, on Flickr

*Najac, Aveyron (12)*
Najac by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr

*Lavoûte-Chilhac, Haute-Loire (43)*

Lavoûte-Chilhac (Haute-Loire, France by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Salins-les-Bains, Jura (39)*

Place de l'hotel de ville de Salins les bains by Till Bart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
"Having a dinner next to the History" by Jesús Aledo, on Flickr

*Matheysine, Isère (38)*
Mathesine by b.houchmandzadeh, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*

Place de la liberté à Arbois by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 - pont de Saint-Nazaire by Fabinambule, on Flickr

*St. Affrique, Aveyron (12)*
5319 GoogleMaps 19. IX. 2013. Paroisse Bon Pasteur Eglise Notre Dame Saint-Affrique 1 2013 S 2542 Toulouse_70 by Vladimir Tkalčić, on Flickr

*Frohmuhl, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Frohmuhl klassisch by hajomartini, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Cleron, Doubs (25)*

Câteau de CLERON by Romain BRUOT Photographies, on Flickr

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn (81)*
Grand Rue in Cordes-sur-Ciel by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*
Desserte fret de St Chély d'Apcher by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr

*Revel, Haute-Garonne (31)*
farbojo Revel Haute Garonne France 2016 by roger's regor's, on Flickr

farbojo Revel Haute Garonne France 2016 by roger's regor's, on Flickr

*Jarnioux, Rhône (69)*
Jarnioux by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riom, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
ricomagus by Jéré Maille, on Flickr

*Vienne, Isère (38)*
IMGP0277PCsm by Ranong Payakapan, on Flickr

IMGP0259Csm Vienne, Rhône River, FRANCE by Ranong Payakapan, on Flickr

*Saint-Ilpize, Haute-Loire (43)*

Saint-Ilpize (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Rouen, France by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Laon - La porte des Rois by Bernard LATOUCHE, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritime (06)*

Vieux Nice by Elisa_Rv, on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Place Ducale, Charleville-Mézières, France by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

*La Tache, Charente (16)*
el castell by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Armada Rouen 2013 by Elisa_Rv, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille, France by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perigueux, Dordogne (24)*
Perigueux by Kristijan Matic, on Flickr

*Chatillon-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
36 Chatillon-sur-Indre - Donjon by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Trigance, Var (83)*

Trigance-11061 by philippe murtas, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Vannes by Christèle Diguerher, on Flickr

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, Orne (61)*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Verdon river, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

verdon1 by philippe murtas, on Flickr

*Le reposoir, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Effet de brume !... by Jacques Burgunder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
EN1A3610 by Arnaud Mepoint, on Flickr

*La Turbie, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de La Turbie (3) by Bernard Fourmond, en Flickr

*Oradour-sur-Glane, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Village Martyr d'Oradour-sur-Glane by Fred Yvonne, on Flickr

*Salers, Cantal (15)*
Salers by Marina Marichka, on Flickr

*Viaduc de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*

Palombaggia by philippe murtas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Erquy, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Erquy by Rafael Camacho, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Lyon by Roger Ballegoie, on Flickr

Lyon by Roger Ballegoie, on Flickr

Lyon by Roger Ballegoie, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*

grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
étretat by laurent delfraissy, on Flickr

étretat by laurent delfraissy, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand

Beautiful... France truly has everything to offer! Beaches, mountains, hills, forests, sunny 'tropical' mediterranean sea, wild Atlantic coast, nice city's, great castles and so on. I like the diversity in easy reach.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonnieux, Vaucluse (84)*
fin de journée d'Hiver sur Bonnieux by BRUNO JOSE, on Flickr

*Taillefer plateau, Isère (38)*

Plateau des lacs- lac Fourchu Automne by Damien.B, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Saint-Hilaire, Aude (11)*
Abbaye de Saint-Hilaire, Languedoc-Roussillon, France, January 2017 783 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Moustier Sainte Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Village Moustiers Sainte Marie - Vaucluse by Bernard Moerman, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

TGVs at Gare de Nice-Ville, Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by David McKelvey, on 

*Herisson, Allier (03)*
06092015-_DSC4381.JPG by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

Place Mitterrand by pydum, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by Olivier Vasseur, on Fli

La Rochelle by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Autun - Cathédrale St Lazare by pydum, on Flickr

*Tournemire, Cantal (15)*

Tournemire (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montlucon, Allier (03)*
Montlucon by Nico Man, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy / Haute Savoie by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr

*Givry, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Givry - Eglise St Martin de Poncey by pydum, on Flickr

*Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
P8074676 by Charles_Seidengart, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Dans le port, en février (Honfleur - France)4.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr

*Courbevoie, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

DSC_3051 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clansayes, Drôme (26)*
Clansayes by Nicolas R. "El Gonzo", on Flickr

*Clamecy, Nièvre (58)*

Rue du Grand Marche - Clamecy by Michael, on Flickr

*Le Folgoët, Finistère (29)*

Le Folgoët by pydum, on Flickr

*Uzerche, Correze (19)*
paramoteur_uzerche_21_01_2014 (14) [1280x768] by VUEDUHAUT Vdh, on Flickr

*Dax, Landes (40)*
petite balade à DAX by Jean-Michel M, on Flickr

petite balade à DAX by Jean-Michel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asnières-sur-Seine, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

DSC_3091 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Basilica Sacre-Coeur, Paray-le-Monial, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Paray le Monial - Basilique du Sacré Coeur by pydum, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
IMG_0492 by Kevin Dalberto, on Flickr

IMG_0487 by Kevin Dalberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Polignac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Forteresse de Polignac (Haute-Loire-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr

*Lubersac, Corrèze (19)*

France - Lubersac - Château by pydum, on Flickr

*Petite France in Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
La Petite France Strasbourg by florian.s photos, on Flickr

*Duilhac sous Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Duilhac sous Peyrepertuse by Niall Corbet (Edinburgh), on Flickr

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*

Uzerche - Château de Tayac by pydum, on Flickr

*Saint Goustan, Morbihan (56)*
Saint Goustan - Morbihan by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Meyrueis, Lozère (48)*
Meyrueis by Chris Guy, on Flickr

*Saint Tropez, Var (83)*
Saint Tropez, France January_2017_070 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Saint-Tropez, France January 2017 041 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Avrieux, Savoie (73)*
Avrieux, Maurienne by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Orange, Vaucluse (84)*
Théâtre antique d'Orange, Vaucluse, France by Norto Méndez, on Flickr

*Aspremont, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Aspremont - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*St. Genies, Dordogne (24)*
St-Geniès, Dordogne by Bob Radlinski, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

*Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente (16)*

Eglise St Jacques by pydum, on Flickr

*Le phare de l'île de Batz, Finistère (29)*
Le phare de l'île de Batz (à 5 km de Dossen) by ijmd, on Flickr

*Allevard, Isère (38)*
Allevard by Albert Loos, on Flickr

*Saint Pierre D'Entremont, Isère (38)*
L'Entremont by Christophe Delaere, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*

Cahors - Cathédrale St Etienne - Cloître by pydum, on Flickr

Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*

Cathédrale St Michel by pydum, on Flickr

*Col de Leschaux, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Col de Leschaux by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nuits-Saint-Georges, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Nuits St Georges - St Symphorien by pydum, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Sunrise Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Le Villaret, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
July 2011 Motorcycle Tour - Day 5 by Buster Lung, on Flickr

*St-Remy-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
St Remy-de-Provence: Mausoleum and Municipal Arch, circa 30 BC by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Montlucon, Allier (03)*
Le vieux Montluçon by Sébastien Bertrand, on Flickr

*Le Faou, Finistère (29)*
DSC_4928 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waterfall on river Doubs, Doubs (25)*

Le saut du Doubs. by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Eparnay, Marne (51)*
DSC_0069 by Nick Bunford, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
beziers, Languedoc, France by @LFLD, on Flickr

*Les Rousses, Jura (39)*

Je vous souhaite une excellente année 2017. Pour commencer l'année une photo prise hier soir directement sur le Lac des Rousses totalement gelé. by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Sanary-sur-Mer, Var (83)*
Wonderful Smile by x1klima, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Couche de soleil sur Besançon by Till Bart, on Flickr

*Unknown location between Coulommiers and La Ferté sous Jouarre, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Untitled by richardrisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turenne, Correze (19)*
turenne by itippi, on Flickr

*Èze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Eze Village by Federico Margallo, on Flickr

*Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

château de Vaux le Vicomte by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

*Tarare, Rhône (69)*
UM d'X 76500 à Tarare (69) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_5904 by Fencejo, on Flickr

*Nans-sous-Sainte-Anne, Doubs (25)*

Clocher Comtois Nans sous Sainte Anne by Pierre Roy, on Flickr

*La plage de monsieur Hulot (Saint-Nazaire), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
La plage de Mr Hulot by Tintin44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Duilhac-sous-Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
France by Niels Rasmussen, on Flickr

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or (21)*
La Seine pont du Perthuis & St Vorles "2017" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Voulx, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Jour de l'an - Paysage by Victor Caplan, on Flickr

*Gorges du Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Gorges du Verdon, Haute Provence by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Besançon by Fabien Zorin, on Flickr


FCL_8342.jpg by Fabien Zorin, on Flickr

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Parisian mood by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Saint Martin Vesubie, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
St Martin Vésubie by Jean-Yves, on Flickr

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon, les rues de la ville a la nuit tombante - Alençon, the streets of the city at nightfall 60 by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*

Reflet glacé by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Untitled by Seb M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Cirq Lapopie, Lot (46)*
Saint Cirq Lapopie Rooftops 8905.jpg by Ray Clark, on Flickr

*Le Phare du Petit Minou, Finistère (29)*
Le Phare du Petit Minou - Brittany by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr

*Labrousse, Cantal (15)*
Paysage du Cantal aux alentours de Labrousse (vue aérienne) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Avranches, Manche (50)*
Avranches, Normandy by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Place de la République - Lille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
Le Mont Saint-Michel à marée basse by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Château de Clos-de-Vougeot, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Paysage d'automne by Fréd.C, on Flickr

*Le Périgord, Dordogne (24)*
Le Périgord by Bacles Mickael, on Flickr

*Annecy lake from above, Haute-Savoie (74)*
The Garden by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr

*Dinard, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Dinard by Fréd.C, on Flickr

*Sancerre, Cher (18)*
Sancerre (Cher), vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Town of Eze - Cote d'Azur, France by Kel Squire, on Flickr

*Lods, Doubs (25)*

Lods (Doubs, Franche Comté) by Pierre Roy, on Flickr

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
End of sunny day by Viktor K., on Flickr

*Ornans, Doubs (25)*

Ornans by Annick Cognard, on Flickr

*Lescun, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Le réveil du cirque by René Carrère, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
JLM-France - Caen - Esplanade Jean-Marie Louvel - 2012-0003 by Luc & JM PPP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Maisons à colombages à Dinan "Bretagne France" by josiane Lavielle, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariege (09)*
Château de Foix by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Foix by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
0516_IMG_9207 by Rudolf Brinkmöller, on Flickr

*Port Titi, Doubs (25)*

Port Titi (Doubs) by Annick Cognard, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Alleys for All by MJWein, on Flickr

Old City Alleys by MJWein, on Flickr


----------



## Obezyanka Nol

I lived in the Oise département for 2 years when I was younger and went to a French collège (secondary school) in Chantilly. Although surrounded by countryside, it is less than half an hour from Paris by train (or an hour's drive) - making it a great day trip for anyone visiting Paris. 

The picturesque town is famous for its cream, lace and horse racing. Its renaissance style château and neighbouring horse racing track / stables appeared in the James Bond film 'A View to a Kill'.

The château houses an important collection of 15th/16th century art and is set in extensive formal gardens with a moat and other water features. The 18th century stables, which now house a living horse museum, are just as architecturally impressive - they were commissioned by a duke who supposedly thought he would be reincarnated as a horse. The area is surrounded by a 6,344 hectare forest.


----------



## christos-greece

*Sainte-Sabine, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Eglise de Sainte Sabine (Cote d'Or) by Annick Cognard, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
canal by Olivier Kassel, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Baie de Cassis by Selden Vestrit, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
fishing nets vs floating hotel (cruise ship) by Andrew McKinlay, on Flickr

*Perouges, Ain (01)*
Pérouges, Cité Médiévale. by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Place de l'Etoile by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89*)

Auxerre by Annick Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
evergib_wanders_france_nice-0060.jpg by EVERGIB WANDERS, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

La petite France à Strasbourg by Annick Cognard, on Flickr

*Rochepot, Cote D'Or (21)*
La Rochepot by Christel Photography, on Flickr

*Wissembourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Wissembourg by Arnolt S., on Flickr

*Chiry Ourscamp, Oise (60)*
Abbaye Notre-Dame d'Ourscamp by BDM Photographie, on Flickr

*Grancey-le-Château-Neuvelle, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Grancey le Château by Annick Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
DSCF7289 by Freddy G., on Flickr

DSCF7290 by Freddy G., on Flickr

*Saugues, Haute-Loire (43)*
Panorama_Saugues by philippe***, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
IMG_7594 by Serge Dutilleul, on Flickr

*Grésy-sur-Aix, Savoie (73)*
2017.03.17 GRESY AILLOUDS CHAMPS (35) by Jolivet Pierre, on Flickr

2017.03.17 GRESY AILLOUDS CHAMPS (36) by Jolivet Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aussois, Savoie (73)*
aussois by Nami Quenby, on Flickr

*Turenne, Corrèze (19)*
Turenne (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ornans, Doubs (25)*

Ornans Bords de Loue by Pierre Roy, on Flickr

*Pralognan La Vanoise, Savoie (73)*
DSC_1078 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens Cathedral dominating the town by Kevin Norman, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*

grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Châteaux de Ribeauvillé - le Girsberg by Altair2134, on Flickr

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Fougères, Bretagne, France by Michel TOSI, on Flickr

*Condat, Cantal (15)*
Condat by Cézallier Cantal Auvergne, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
place de la republique- Metz France by Zak Id, on Flickr

*La Roque-Alric, Vaucluse (84)*

Village La Roque-Alric by laurent A, on Flickr

*Waterfall Quinquenouille on the Dard creek (Chatonnay), Jura (39)*

Guy et la Cascade de Quinquenouille - Chatonnay - Jura by Franck FERET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lozari, Haute-Corse (2B)*
P1020349 by Michel GANDRILLE, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr

*Panthéon (Paris), Departement of Paris (75)*

Pantheon París #©R.Bedoya.G by R.Bedoya.G, on Flickr

*Solutré Pouilly, Saone-et-Loire (71)*
Solutré-Pouilly, France [OC] [2560 x 1440] by lawepw, on Flickr

*Morzine-Avoriaz, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Ruisseau des Gets by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise (95)*
Domaine de Villarceaux (Val d'Oise) - Le château dit "du haut" (XVIIIe) et le Vertugadin by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Gacilly, Morbihan (56)*
Bretagne 2016 by Isabelle Odent, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
👣👀 by Jacques Guillaume, on Flickr

*Meouge gorge, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
du cimetière de Pomet by michel coiffard, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
lyon, blue hour by Steffen Binder, on Flickr

*Soissons, Aisne (02)*
Cathédrale de Soissons by Mathieu MORICE, on Flickr

*Les Gorges du Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Les Gorges du Verdon by Frédéric Woiltock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lake Petit Maclu, Jura (39)*

Le Petit Maclu (Lac) by Karosei, on Flickr

*Narbonne, Aude (11)*
Musée Lapidaire, Narbonne by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
La dentelle du MUCEM : toujours aussi fascinante ! by Frédéric Woiltock, on Flickr

Drôle de vie ! by Frédéric Woiltock, on Flickr

La criée sur le vieux port de Marseille by Frédéric Woiltock, on Flickr

*Pointe du Raz, Finistère (29)*

La Pointe du Raz by Karosei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castelnaud la Chapelle, Dordogne (24)*
Dordogne Magazine-hot-air-ballooning - Chateau de Castelnaud5 by Dordogne Magazine, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
12 Mars - Porte d'Ardon by Interlude Photographique, on Flickr

*Ceou valley, Dordogne (24)*
La vallée du Céou by Carlos Martin, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Au dessus des toits by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr

*Richelieu, Indre-et-Loire (36)*
20161031_085645 by Daniel PAT, on Flickr

20161031_090252 by Daniel PAT, on Flickr

20161030_170951 by Daniel PAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*St. Chely du Tarn, Lozere (48)*
Gorges du Tarn by Shellie, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Jardin royal, Toulouse (31) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Saugues, Haute-loire (43)*
La Bête du Gévaudan ! by Saint Paul la Coste Cévennes, Parc national, on Flickr

*Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Gourdon France by Vinzenz P., on Flickr

*Belvès, Dordogne (24)*

Belvès la nuit by ninadelf, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Blue hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vaison La Romaine, Vaucluse (84)*
(VAISON-LA-ROMAINE,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
025 copie - Marseille - France by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr

*Saint Guilhem le Désert, Hérault (34)*
Fontcaude - L'Eventail de Tuf et ses cascatelles by nelio77, on Flickr

*Jungholtz, Haut-Rhin (68)*

basilique de thierenbach by fred urban, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
IMG_2179 by jaiohsieh, on Flickr

IMG_2180 by jaiohsieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lumio, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Lumio by Jérôme BRUNEL, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Seule de son côté by Corka', on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*

Aqueduc by Baptiste Moreau, on Flickr

*Lac de Payolle, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lac de Payolle by Janick Norman Leroy, on Flickr

*Reims, Marne (51)*
P1310138 by NBus Photographie, on Flickr

Heuliez GX427 n°901 by NBus Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

LOve the last pic with the cherry blossoms.


----------



## christos-greece

*Saâcy-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

La Marne au dessus de la Gare de Saacy by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Soleil artificiel by Baptiste Moreau, on Flickr

*Les Gets, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Untitled by elec74, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Cassis by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Grande Chartreuse Monastery, Isère (38)*

Monastère de la Grande Chartreuse (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Eus, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Eus Pyrénées-Orientales by Alwin Nöller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sete #2 (Sete, France) by Chuck McMurtrey, on Flickr

*Salon-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Salon de Provence by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)* 
LAVAL by Christophe Lerouge, on Flickr

*St. Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
VILLAGE de St-HIPPOLYTE en ALSACE, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Une heure bleue surnaturelle. by thomas brenac, on Flickr

A simple sunset over Paname by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bitche, Moselle (57)*
Bitche by Luc Hermans, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Suscinio by Patrice BAISSAC, on Flickr

*Puilaurens, Aude (11)*
Puilaurens by Bartosz Czubak, on Flickr

*Viaduc du Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Viaduc du Millau / France by Samir Mohamed, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Le printemps à Toulouse by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr

Le printemps à Toulouse by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr

Le printemps à Toulouse by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Les orgues de flandre by thomas brenac, on Flickr


Matin Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Le printemps à Toulouse by Ville de Toulouse, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*

Sainte cecile @ Albi by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Saint-Denis, Porte de Paris by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Toward Saint-Mathieu by Nicolas H, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
JHM-1996-fdb-006 - Château de la Roche, sur la Loire, France by Jean-Henri Manara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vittel, Vosges (88)*
Vittel Vosges by stephane333, on Flickr

*Vauville, Manche (50)*
Mare de Vauville (Manche-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr

*Bayeux, Calvados (14)*
- Bayeux HDR Normandie by beatrice BL, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Les cabanes de plage du Havre se mettent à la couleur by Rolye, on Flickr

*Sévérac-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

En Aveyron by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Valognes, Manche (50)*
Eglise Saint Malo de Valognes (Manche-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr

*Clermont Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont Ferrand: Place de Jaude by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sens, Yonne (89)*
Sens 89 (Hôtel de ville et cathédrale St Etienne) by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 - pont de Saint-Nazaire by Fabinambule, on Flickr

*Bourisp, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Vu d'en haut by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr

*Pont de Normandie (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Pont de Normandie by Maëlick, on Flickr

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*

Lac de Monteynard (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ouessant, Finistère (29)*
Quand la mer se déchaîne by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valensole, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Valensole by Manosque Tourisme, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Maison Kamertzell (Strasbourg) by Jean-Luc Richter, on Flickr

*Château de Chailly-sur-Armançon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chailly-sur-Armançon - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
Gordes vue du bas by jean pierre augier, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille l'entrée du vieux port France !!!!!!☀ by damien campana, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*

Chantilly le matin by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Chateaux de Pierrefonds by Bruno, on Flickr

*Saint Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
2017-04-17 SAINT MALO-4937.JPG by Alexandre Rogier, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*

Le jugement dernier by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Albi Cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*La Chatre, Indre (36)*
La Chatre by Rob Naylor, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher (41*)
Château by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

La défense by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Allez au dodo les Parisiens by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Crestet, Vaucluse (84)*
Crestet in the Dentilles de Montmirail by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Libourne, Gironde (33)*
Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr

*Chouvigny, Allier (03)*
River Sioule, Allier by Jenny Smithson, on Flickr

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*

Dôle (9) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Mont Saint Michel, Manche (50)*
#montsaintmichel #france #travel #weekend #photographe #photodujour #photography #travelphotography #french #monument #church #landscape #sunrise #sunrises #sun #Sea #water #blue #light #colors #sunrise #photo #photographe #photodujour #photographie #phot by alain bourdaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)* 

Bellac (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, Hérault (34)*
Abbaye de Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert by Jean-Michel Bolle, on Flickr

*Sainte-Lucie-de-Tallano, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSC_0314_01 by guillaume pain, on Flickr

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*
KAP in Lautrec by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr

*Plevenon, Cotes D'Armor (22)*
PLEVENON -( Fort-La-Latte) - Francia by Alviero 41, on Flickr

*St. Jorioz, Haute-Savoie (74)*
St Jorioz / Haute-Savoie / France by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*La Chapelle-Rablais, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Eglise de La Chapelle-Rablais by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr

*Semur-en-Auxois, Cote D'Or (21)*
Rare view from the tower - Notre Dame, Semur-en-Auxois, Burgundy by James Lyon, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Colmar - France by Cédric Mayence, on Flickr

*Tavel, Gard (30)*
Bringing home the beef by James Colledge, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
" One moment in France.....and Lavender " by Mukeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lake Castilon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*Le lac de Castillon by Jean Latour, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
futuristischer Bus in Metz...mit freundlichen Fahrer;-) by CANONIER 711, on Flickr

*Montbrun, Lozere (48)*
Descent towards Montbrun by Dimitris Kilymis, on Flickr

*Orleans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans, cathédrale et mairie by nicolas caulier, on Flickr

*Lisieux, Calvados (14)*
lisieux-39.jpg by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*

Mont Saint-Michel, France by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

*Grand Colombier, Ain (01)*
Final Kilometre by will_cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

quai d'Austerlitz (1) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


2017-04 Palais Royal (6) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Chanac, Lozere (48)*
Chanac by Daniel Caubère, on Flickr

*Chevreuse, Yvelines (78)*

2017-04 Chevreuse (2) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Tour Philippe-le-Bel, Gard (30)*
Tour Philippe le Bel by marilia barbaud, on Flickr

*Brignonan, Finistere (29)* 
Brignogan by Les pieds dans le vide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cogolin Plage, Var (83)*
AM17_0196 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Samoens, Haute-Savoie (74)*

2017-03 Samoens (16) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Vergisson, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
La joie de l'automne (explored) by Chemose, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy,France by MARIA mary066, on Flickr

Annecy,France by MARIA mary066, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Nantes, chateau des Ducs de Bretagne 006 by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pointe Saint Hernot, Finistere (29)*
Pointe Saint-Hernot by jyleroy, on Flickr

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Langres France (4) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

Langres France (5) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

*Grande-Rivière, Jura (39)*

L'abbaye du grandvaux by t.senot, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Summer 2016 - Dans les rues de la ville (Puy en Velay - France)33.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy Grand Coeur by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ille-sur-Tet, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Ille sur Tet by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Saint-Raphaël, Var (83)*

Le Dramont 11 mai 2017 by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr

*Château d'Andelot, Jura (39)*
Château d'Andelot. by Michel Cart, on Flickr

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*

Les arcades de Lons-le-Saunier by Photaphe, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Near the Castle of the Dukes of Savoie in Chambrie ~ #castles #CastleDukesSavoie #France by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Vivario by Stéphane LAGARDE, on Flickr

*Goudargues, Gard (30)*

A l'ombre du soleil du sud by Photaphe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Château d'Amboise, France by Veronika, on Flickr

*Théoule-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
TGV 6163 @ Théoule-sur-Mer by Wesley van Drongelen, on Flickr

*Hyères, Var (83)*

Hyères by Photaphe, on Flickr

*Saint Emilion, Gironde (33)*
St. Emilion, France by Ken Quantick, on Flickr

*Serrieres, Ardèche (07)*
IMG_0789 by rheinweg, on Flickr

*Pont-en-Royans, Isère (38)*
Pont-En-Royans (Isère, France) by Eric Bouchet, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Hexagon 30 by David Harmantas, on Flickr

*Bergues, Nord (59)*
IMGP2466 Bergues by jorsym, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limoux, Aude (11)*

L'église St-Martin au bord de l'Aude à Limoux by Anne-Marie, on Flickr

*Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by Optical illusion, on Flickr

*Nyons, Drome (26)*
Un début de soirée à Nyons (26) - France by Romain VENOT, on Flickr

*Saint-Lary-Soulan, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*

Saint Lary Soulan village and ski station, and his valley with first lights of the day by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr

*Le Revest-les-Eaux and Toulon, Var (83)*
Le Revest. by Daumas Paul, on Flickr

*Sarlat la Caneda, Dordogne (24)*
IMGP2769 by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pointe du Ry, Finistere (29)*
Pointe du Ry by Rangi 52 (En voyage), on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*

Architecture by ZAK ARIA, on Flickr

*Estaing, Aveyron (12)*
178.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr

*Col de Guéry, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Col de Guéry by Marie-B H, on Flickr

*Autoire/Loubressac, Lot (46)*
Autoire 250.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
IMG_3078 by john_f_reddington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antonne-et-Trigonant, Dordogne (24)*

╰ In the hallway ❤╮ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Figeac, Lot (46)*
Figeac - Lot - France by voyageur12, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Windows by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

*Beaulieu-sur-Dordogne, Corrèze (19)*

BELLUS LOCUS by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Saint Suliac, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint-Suliac A by Hervé Boisard, on Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
20160814 071 Aix-en-Provence - Cours Mirabeau by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dournazac, Haute-Vienne (87)*

¡ Fiesta al castillo ! by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

Meal of the Poor Man by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Limoges by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Limoges by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Limoges by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arcizans Avant, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Pyrénées : Arcizans-Avant vu du Camin Dera Montanha 2/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

*Saint-Savin-sur-Gartempe, Vienne (86)*

Over time ✝ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé.Château de [email protected] Haut Limousin-15 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Azet, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Azet by ijmd, on Flickr

*Vezac, Dordogne (24)*

♮ LA MALARTRIE ♮ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Place Stanislas, Nancy (FR) by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Cirque de Gavarnie by Nicolas Goettelmann, on Flickr

*Cassagnes Comtaux, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Cassagnes Comtaux en Automne by jacques ficat, on Flickr

*Calanque de Podestat (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Calanque de Podestat by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Belcastel, Aveyron (12)*

★¯`•.Whistle on the hill by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Place d'armes du château de Salses by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Nexon, Haute-Vienne (87)*

⊰ Neiçon by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint Eloi, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Mont Saint Eloi.France. by alain martin, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Gold extraction !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Rochefort, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Rochefort (Charente-Maritime) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Saint Jean du Doigt, Finistere (29)*
Saint-Jean-Du-Doigt Village by LePierre, on Flickr

*Pornichet, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
IMG_7133 by Vincent Dabert, on Flickr

* l'Ubaye Valley, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Haute vallée de l'Ubaye #5 by Alain CACHAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr

*Montauroux, Var (83)*

Soir d'Automne by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr

*Marine de Giotani, Haute-Corse (2B)*
2014-05-22 15.01.02.jpg by Rudi Benkovič, on Flickr

*Saint-Gervais-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Saint Gervais les bains by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Souvigny, Allier (03)*
Centre historique (SOUVIGNY,FR03) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio - Corsica - 2013 by bh-fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balazuc, Ardèche (08)*

Balazuc (07) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Vallon des Auffes by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Vallon des Auffes by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Peone, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Péone by Michel Fouché, on Flickr

*Tende, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Tende (France) by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr

Tende (France) by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*

CHAINE DU MONT BLANC by Odile CARLIER, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

La Corniche Marseille by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Saint Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Saint-Hippolyte by Peter Gorman, on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Tour de France 2015 - etape 8 Rennes - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*

CARCASSONNE by Odile CARLIER, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Jardins du château de Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Corse, la côte nord du golfe d'Ajaccio. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

*Courtes, Ain (01)*

la-ferme-musée-de-la-forêt by françois marin, on Flickr

*Le Croisic, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
_43V4868 by pascalfrancois, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Montmartre-Area-of-Paris-063 by D Blain Morton Photography, on Flickr

*Vezelay, Yonne (89)*
89 Vézelay by Gérard CORRET, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
waterfall in Saint-Malo by Alexis Saubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Calanque de Morgiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*

Vogué (07) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
Arbois vu depuis le belvédère de l'Hermitage by [email protected], on Flickr

*Gaillac, Tarn (81)*
pont st michel gaillac ,st michel bridge gaillac france by molidide3181, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Catedral de Tours by Jose, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
11.4.1 by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*

Paris sunset and blue hour by thomas brenac, on Flickr


Notre dame de Paris by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Saint Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
St Florent by daniel Cremona, on Flickr

*Barcelonnette, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Barcelonnette-2010119 by Marcel Olry, on Flickr

*Champdor, Ain (01)*
le château de Champdor by Michel Cart, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Vieux_Rouen_Nov2017-2.jpg by @ Laurent Joubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biscarosse, Landes (40)*
Biscarosse, Landes, France by Laurent Pulido, on Flickr

*Lectoure, Gers (32)*
Lectoure by mairiedelectoure, on Flickr

*Tete du Parmelan, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Parmelan by copetan, on Flickr

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Oise (60)*
Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Alsace, Colmar, Petite Venise by Lari Coeur, on Flickr

*Thizy, Rhone (69)*
Thirzy by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

*American Cemetery D-Day (Colleville-sur-Mer), Calvados (14)*
Normandie - American Cemetery -D-Day (14) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*

Quimper éphémère by Lari Coeur, on Flickr

*Sezanne, Marne (51)*
Sézanne, au printemps by Dan Eck, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon -Doubs - France - (13) by Pierre MEYER, on Flickr

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*

Lons le Saunier 8 by Jacques DUGUET, on Flickr

*Lavardens, Gers (32)*
Lavardens dans le Gers by Hugues Fritsch, on Flickr

*Libourne, Gironde (33)*
Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr

Libourne by Tony Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*River Ardèche, Ardèche (08)*

Gorges de l’Ardeche France 🐐🚣 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz par forte marée coéfficient de 103) by Lionel Gams, on Flickr

*Ambialet, Tarn (81)*
Ambialet (Tarn) - juillet 2016 by Pierre Le Bigot, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

Moustier sainte Marie village classe et de la faïence région paca 🍵☀ by damien campana, on Flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
_DSC5164 by Arthur RINGOT, on Flickr

*Montpeyroux, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Montpeyroux by Sebeauvoir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
025 copie - Marseille - France by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr

*Chapeauroux, Haute-Loire (43)*
BB 67574 + Cévenol à Chapeauroux by Thomas Hulot, on Flickr

*Morez, Jura (39)*

UM X 73500 TER 95524 St Claude-Dole à Morbier by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr

*Cize Bolozon, Ain (01)*
SNCF X 2700 by Richard Latten, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*

UM ZGC 27500 TER 876418 Cerbère-Avignon à Béziers by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
img010.jpg by Leszek Pilarski, on Flickr

img008.jpg by Leszek Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abondance valley, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Vallée d'Abondance depuis Châtel by olivier Urban, on Flickr

*Saint-Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
VILLAGE de St-HIPPOLYTE en ALSACE, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*

Avignon Pont TGV by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
DSCF7289 by Freddy G., on Flickr

DSCF7294 by Freddy G., on Flickr

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
villefranche by lou.sou83, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Escapade à Besançon by Didier RIBAULT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katzenthal, Haut-Rhin (68)*

the castle Wineck, Katzenthal (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Plage du Sillon by saintmalojmgphotos, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg (Schlossberg), Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Grand Canyon du Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Grand Canyon du Verdon by walterlippuner, on Flickr

*Saugues, Haute-Loire (43)*
Saugues by Hans-Jakob Weinz, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

le Fer Rouge la nuit (Colmar, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morienval, Oise (60)*
Abbatiale de Morienval by Yves Lacoutière, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
place de la republique- Metz France by Zak Id, on Flickr

*Chateau Landon, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château-Landon by philippe, on Flickr

*Laruns, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Lac de Pombie by Matthieu Berroneau, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
Béziers by Michail Kirkov, on Flickr

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Eguisheim by Eric GILLARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ispagnac, Lozere (48)*
Ispagnac Quezac by Nils Volkmer, on Flickr

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, Orne (61)*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Place Saint-Jean and Lyon Cathedral by Nicolay Abril, on Flickr

*Longwy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Longwy-Bas by MèreGrand, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Montpellier (in France) before Christmas 🌲⭐ by Mickaël Estay, on Flickr

Globe, Montpellier by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bois-d'Amont, Jura (39)*

Bois d'Amont by rogermarcel, on Flickr

*Lods, Doubs (25)*
~~LODS dans la vallée...~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*

IMGP7537.jpg by lionel fausser, on Flickr

*Mirepoix, Ariège (09)*
MIREPOIX by jean WENZLER, on Flickr

*Montmorillon, Vienne (86)*
Montmorillon by Richard Biessy, on Flickr

*Lake Vallon, Haute-Savoie (74)*

12.07.17.Lac de Vallon by Gérard & Françoise, on Flickr

*Place Vendôme à Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Place Vendôme by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Meymac, Correze*
Eglise abbatiale de Meymac ( Corrèze ) .3 . by CODYFAN1, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Beaune with air-balloon and moon by Peter B., on Flickr

*Tignes, Savoie (73)*

Les villages ... by Stephane Alberge, on Flickr

*Martel, Lot (46)*
Martel, perspective. by jean-pierre dousset, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille l'entrée du vieux port France !!!!!!☀😎 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

stormy sunset at promenade des anglais in Nice France by roli_b, on Flickr

*Quillan, Aude (11)*
Quillan by Peter van der Zweep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Fêtes des Lumières 2017 by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

Place Bellecour by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*La Ferté-Imbault, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Château de La Ferté-Imbault, vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch, South West France by David Tothill, on Flickr

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Vers l'Hôtel de Ville by Alex. Louis Engival, on Flickr

*Saint Pons de Thormieres, Herault (34)*
St Pons de Thomières by Roger Davies, on Flickr

*Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Evian-les-Bains, France by Sam Welch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Benoît-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Saint-BenoÃ®t-sur-Loire (Loiret) (vue aÃ©rienne) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Colmar à l'heure de Noël, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
PORTE DE PARIS02 LILLE-SEPT 2014 by dominique andré, on Flickr

*Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Hunawihr, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Les Pavillons-sous-Bois, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Gargan by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly, 5 septembre 2017. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Confolens, Charente (16)*
Pont vieux, Confolens by Jean-Luc, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Malo, Bretagne, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Thann, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Thann et sa Collégiale by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Murat, Cantal (15)*
Murat by Claude Geourjon, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Besançon, Franche-Comté, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
IMG_2179 by jaiohsieh, on Flickr

IMG_2169 by jaiohsieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Refuge de Plan Sec - Refuge de l'Orgère. Savoie (73*
Refuge de Plan Sec - Refuge de l'Orgère by trekmaniac-is-back, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Pont Paul Bert et abbaye Saint-Germain. Auxerre by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Autun (Saône-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Corse-sur-Ciel, Tarn (81)*
Cordes-sur-Ciel by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
IMG_8459 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr

*L'ile Rousse, Haute Corse (2Β)*
A la tour génoise3 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Chapelle-sous-Brancion, Saone-et-Loire (71)*
la Chapelle -sous-Brancion by jano71, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*

Sète by night (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
2018.01.06 Orléans by night 34 by gary roustan, on Flickr

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Quartier de l’île, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Cheylade, Cantal (15)*
120809_151345_P8091148 by Mike Clark, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges Gare (one of the top 15 in the world!) by Photoclub Meteorite, on Flickr

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*

Raylight by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
Charming 'street' in Gordes, the Luberon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallard, Haute-Alpes (05)*
Tallard, la vieille ville by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

*Sens, Yonne (89)*
Les halles du marché by Enguerran Fouchet, on Flickr

*Saint-Antonin-sur-Bayon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

St Antonin - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Provins by Wanderer in Wonderland, on Flickr

*Pignan, Hérault (34)*
Untitled by Sylvia Delagardelle, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Nissa la Bella by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Roubaix, Nord (59)*
BMX in Roubaix by Charles-Olivier Bourgeot, on Flickr

Dunk by Charles-Olivier Bourgeot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisieux basilica, Calvados (14)*

La Basilique Sainte Thérèse de Lisieux by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Mantes-la-Jolie, Yvelines (78)*
Mantes-la-Jolie un matin d'hiver HDFEfexPro2 XT2 _DSF2888 by Michel, on Flickr

*Menou, Nièvre (58)*
Menou, Nièvre, Bourgogne, France by psautarel, on Flickr

*Cornettes de Bise, Haute-Savoie (74)*

04.06.18.Le Massif des Cornettes de Bise by Gérard & Françoise, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cassis quayside on the Côte d'Azur by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

European Parliament with White Cherry Blossoms - Strasbourg France - April 2018 by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

*Dax, Landes (40)*
FRANCE 2018 by Jacky Thigé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Dore, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Mont-Dore by Bruno LEVEQUE, on Flickr

*Port-Blanc, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

port-Blanc en côte d'Armor by Thierry Gravé 👻, on Flickr

*Phare du Petit Minou (Brest), Finistère (29)*
Phare du Petit Minou by patrick doreau, on Flickr

*Kerbourg, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

moulin de la Fée sur la commune de Kerbourg by Thierry Gravé 👻, on Flickr

*Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*
St Germain-en-Laye HDR+DxOFP LM+35 1006097 by Michel, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*

Escale a Sète by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Cité de Carcassone by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hérault (34)*

Escale a Sète by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Gorges de la Dordogne, Corrèze (19)*
Gorges de la Dordogne (Corrèze) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
130826_Nantes_397 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

*Ile Rousse, Haute-Corse (2B)*
île-Rousse by Walter REY, on Flickr

*Saint-Jean-de-Vaux, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Champs de colza (St Jean de Vaux, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy, Francia 6704 by Fèlix González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*

Lons-le-Saunier by Patrick Chartrain, on Flickr

*Marine d'Albu, Haute-Corse (2B)*
La marine d'Albu-002 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Castres, Tarn (81)*

Les façades de Castres by Charlotte Segurel, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia-3089 by Laurent Madelaine, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Comme une envie de partir by Thierry Balint, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
140818_Grenoble_218 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
STRASBOURG, FRANCE by Lucia Barros, on Flickr

*Thiéry, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by night by glarigno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puissalicon, Hérault (34)*

Village de l'Hérault. by Patrick Leveque, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr

*Calanque de Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Calanque de Sormiou (Marseille) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Cannes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Cannes 11 by Kristian Pellissier, on Flickr

*Saint Léon-sur-Vézerè, Dordogne (24)*
Saint Léon-sur-Vézerè. by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Place Aristide Briand by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

*Arreau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Halle d' Arreau, Occitannie, France by Co-jjack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calanque d'En-Vau, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

En Vau calanques de Marseille by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Roquefixade, Ariege (09)*
Roquefixade by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
_MG_3377 by Patrice GABIN, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Le Petit Nice Passedat by Thierry Balint, on Flickr

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
IMGP8191.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) - Vieille Bourse by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Autoir, Lot (46)*
DSC08447 by jacksarre, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont Ferrand, France, Octobre 2017 by Bardino Myriam, on Flickr

Clermont Ferrand, France, Octobre 2017 by Bardino Myriam, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*

Monastère royal de Brou (Ain) - L'église by Patrick, on Flickr

*Carennac, Lot (46)*
Carennac by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSC04597 by Christian, on Flickr

DSC04596 by Christian, on Flickr

DSC04586 by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, Nord (59)*

Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Le Malzieu, Lozere (48)*
Le Malzieu ville joli village de Lozére France 🐂👍 by damien campana, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Mirador secreto de Lyon by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozere (48)*
Mende 1 by Alskapone, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*

Golden Defense by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Espace Oscar Niemeyer - Le Havre by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poligny, Jura (39)*

Poligny (39) by Pierre Roy, on Flickr

*Phare du Petit Minou, Finistère (29)*
Phare de Petite Minou by Antonio Ferrario, on Flickr

*Espalion, Aveyron (12)*

Le Pont Vieux by dprezat, on Flickr

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
The power of champagne... After…. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Bellac disused viaduct. by 2steamhorses(Bob), on Flickr

*Conques, Aveyron (12)*

Conques by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
ESCALE A SETE by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr

ESCALE A SETE by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr

ESCALE A SETE by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*

Notre-Dame de Rodez by dprezat, on Flickr

*Aléria, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Pilier by alain cielas, on Flickr

*Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild (Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat), Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild by Goianobe, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch by Giorgio Montalto, on Flickr

Auch by Giorgio Montalto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (75)*
Paris, France by Jones Azevedo, on Flickr

*Seyssel, Ain (01)*
Via Gebennensis by Niklaus Koller, on Flickr

*Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura (39)*

30042018-DSC_8543-Modifier.jpg by Sylvain Charvet, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
IMG_4606 by Ian Razey, on Flickr

*Rondinara bay, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Rondinara by Fabien Bazanegue, on Flickr

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Quartier de l’île, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy-18 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Malène, Lozère (48)*

La Malène, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Baleine lighthouse (Re island), Charente-Maritime (17)*
Phare de la baleine / île de Ré by SANDIE BESSO, on Flickr

*Saint-Crepin, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Saint crépin by Alain FASSETTA, on Flickr

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère (48)*

St Chély du Tarn, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château d'Andelot, Jura (39)*
Château d'Andelot. by Michel Cart, on Flickr

*Aix-en-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Aix-en-Provence by John Meckley, on Flickr

Aix-en-Provence by John Meckley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Breizh ma bro by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*

Les enseignes. Paris, mai 2018 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

*Florac, Lozère (48)*

Florac (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Saint-Guilhem-le-Desert, Hérault (34)*
DSC_0102 by JanetC, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Obernai by Lee.S.T, on Flickr

Obernai by Lee.S.T, on Flickr

Obernai by Lee.S.T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prades, Lozère (48)*

Prades, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Vernon, Eure (27)*
IMGP5926.jpg by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
IMG_5904 by Fencejo, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*

Escale à Sète 2018 (Hérault, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by Laura Kunegel, on Flickr

*Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

On the rue du Petit Fort, Dinan by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Golden hour on Collioure harbor by jyleroy, on Flickr

*Westhalten vineyards, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2013-10-26 112 by Alain Bégou, on Flickr

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados (14)*

Beach villas, Trouville-sur-Mer, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
After the rain by Denis Degioanni, on Flickr

*Saint-Émilion, Gironde (33)*
Saint-Émilion by Guillaume Boursinhac, on Flickr

Saint-Émilion by Guillaume Boursinhac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pontarlier, Doubs (25)*
roofs by Yvette Valkova, on Flickr

*Château de Cos d'Estournel, Gironde (33)*
Château Cos d'Estournel by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Coupesarte, Calvados (14)*

Manoir de Coupesarte, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Cathedral of Saint Julian of Le Mans. Le Mans, France. by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Château de Fougères, Brittany by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Les Ollières by Monsieur Moufles, on Flickr

*Josselin, Morbihan (56)*

Josselin, Bretagne (Brittany) Château and village by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes (Aube) - Fontaine Argence (sculptures de Mathurin Moreau) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Autun, Saone-et-Loire (71)*
France - Bourgogne-Autun by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr

*Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*

Château de St-Germain-de-Livet, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Chatillon-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
36 Chatillon-sur-Indre - Donjon by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Le Mesnil-sur-Blangy, Calvados (14)*

Les Mesnil-sur-Blangy, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Bernex, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Bernex Haute-Savoie by Marc FAVRE, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*

Panthéon & Observatoire de la Sorbonne, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Saint-Sauveur's Basilica, English Garden, Dinan by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
Gordes by jean-marc, on Flickr

*Salses-le-Château, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Castel Devil by Olivier MachinTruc, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
************_264162611_menton by mj Kim, on Flickr

*Lorient, Morbihan (56)*
BB 67612 + BB 67562 Infra + LRS pour Quimper by Christopher L.N, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint Malo by Marion Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochepot, Cote-D'Or*
France, Bourgogne, Rochepot-5 by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice by Noémie Gounelle Photographie, on Flickr

*L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, Vaucluse (84)*

L'isle sur la Sorgue by Marion Dekker, on Flickr

*Bayeaux, Calvados (14)*
Bayeux by Alexis MONS, on Flickr

*Lons-Le-Saunier, Jura (39)*
Lons-le-Saunier by jipolo, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
************_339294284 by mj Kim, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by josettegoyer, on Flickr

*Thoiry, Yvelines (78)*
Eglise de Thoiry LM8 1000642 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*

Périgord, Rocamadour dans son écrin de verdure. by josettegoyer, on Flickr

*Nuits-Saint-Georges, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Nuits saint georges France by Weerwolfje, on Flickr

*Brest, Finistère (29)*

Brest 2016 - L'Hermione encadrée par l'Etoile du Roy, le bateau de St Malo et du Shtandart de St Pétersbourg by josettegoyer, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*

Arbois - Saint Just by Martin, on Flickr

*Lons-Le-Saunier, Jura (39)*
256-Lons-le-Saunier.jpg by Jan Crombez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
- FYCSNL03 - QM2 TS 16-9 by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

*Die, Drôme (26)*
Die - by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - France by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Museum of Fine Arts. Tours, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*D'Azun valley, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Val d'Azun by Daniel Biays, on Flickr

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint Michel 2 by Marion Dekker, on Flickr

*Saint-Girons, Ariege (09)*
Saint-Girons, le Salat et l'Eglise by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

*Roussillon, Vaucluse (84)*
Roussillon by Marion Dekker, on Flickr

*Montereau-Fault-Yonne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
_DSC1379 by Stephane Hardouin, on Flickr

*Lake Chalain, Jura (39)*
Lac de Chalain - Lake Chalain / Jura, France. by Alexis Chautard, on Flickr

*Marsanne, Drôme (26)*
The old church in Marsanne by Phychi, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*

Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg sunset by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dole, Jura (39)*

Dole - Jura - Pont by steph bodi, on Flickr

*Lake Serre-Ponçon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Un beau panorama...sur le lac-barrage de Serre-Ponçon et sur la petite Chapelle de St Michel (Hautes-Alpes) by irma bertoldo, on Flickr

*Le Malzieu, Lozère (48)*
village médiéval du Malzieu-Ville (48) by philippe***, on Flickr

*Château de Clères, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Château de Clères (Seine-Maritime) by Christian HUGUES, on Flickr

*Jumièges, Seine-Maritime (76)*

La porterie. C'est le nom donné à l'entrée qui donne sur le parc et l'abbaye de Jumièges (Seine-maritime en Normandie) et dont la partie la plus ancienne date du 14è siècle. by Christian HUGUES, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
filé de lumières devant le grand théatre by didier.camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viciers, Ardeche (07)*
P1850633 by Denis-07, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris[/

*Saint-Hymetière, Jura (39)*
[url=https://flic.kr/p/5WJ2bi]
Eglise de Saint-Hymetière by François Bonneville, on Flickr

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Untitled by Andrey Nikulin, on Flickr

*Saint Tropez, Var (83)*
Cp Travel_056 by Ehab Saleh, on Flickr

*Chalon-sur-Saône, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Place St Vincent, Chalon sur Saône (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Aix-les-Bains, Savoie (73)*
IMG_5094 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr

IMG_5089 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Condom, Gers (32)*
Condom, Gers by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Autun, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Fontaine St Lazare, Autun (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Bonnefontaine, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Château de Bonnefontaine by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Sanary-sur-Mer, Var (83)*

Sanary sur mer by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon centre historique, Bourgogne, France by macadam67, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Nathan-De Langhe Light in the dark by Nathan De Langhe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
IMG_8403 by Kelsey Birkeness, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Camino Via Tolosana 438.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, on Flickr

*Najac, Aveyron (12)*
Najac, Aveyron by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*

Béziers vue sur le pont vieux et la cathédrale St Nazaire by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan medieval by juanmzgz, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Nice - avenue Borriglione - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

Nice - le port - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mouthier-Haute-Pierre, Doubs (25)*
Mouthier-Haute-Pierre by Maurice Barbéro, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
2018-04-19 21-21-23 - IMG_2970 by Ilya Kuzhekin, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Place de la République, Arles (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
20180505_Menton_13-19-29 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

*Abbey Sainte-Marie (Lagrasse), Aude (11)*

Abbaye de Lagrasse by jean-luc biau, on Flickr

*Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
35 Le Lavardin beau village de France 5274 by 41 points de vue, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Basilique notre dame de la garde by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béthune, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Béthune, France by Shaun Smith-Milne, on Flickr

*D'Andilly, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Cloudy dusk on the countryside by Xan WHITE, on Flickr

*Gex, Ain (01)*
Gex by Peter Albion, on Flickr

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*

Lautrec, la place centrale et les halles du XVe siècle (81) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr

*Château de Cazilhac, Hérault (34)*

Le Bousquet-d'Orb, le château de Cazilhac (34) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calvi, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Calvi by Pierre Mondain-Monval, on Flickr

*Arcine, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Blue fairy loop by Xan WHITE, on Flickr

*Vichy, Allier (03)*
Vichy by jp-03, on Flickr

*Bolozon, Ain (01)*
Viaduc de Cize-Bolozon dans l'Ain by luc_photos, on Flickr

*Plaisance, Aveyron (12)*

Plaisance, vue générale, l'église Saint-Martin (12) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours by Fabrice Chevrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tarascon-sur-Ariège, Ariège (09)*

Tarascon sur Ariège (Ariège, Midi-Pyrénées, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Enchanté by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Place de la Cathédrale by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

*Conques, Aveyron (12)*

Conques by dprezat, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Avenue Général de Gaulle by Alan Hilditch, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*

FRANCE, GORDES by dionisis, on Flickr

*Millau, Aveyron (12)*
P1020157 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gien, Loiret (45)*

France - Gien by dionisis, on Flickr

*Carla-Bayle, Ariège (09)*
Carla-Bayle Rue Des Arts by nz_willowherb, on Flickr

*Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Sentier du Littoral, by jff66, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo (Saint-Servan), Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint Servan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Untitled by Selin S., on Flickr

*Paris (75)*

liberte1 by Xavier JULIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont-Saint-Michel by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Azay le Rideau 2017 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

*Arnay-le-Duc, Côte-d'Or (21)*
58 by philippeperrin05, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Les couleurs du bonheur. by Michel PRESENT, on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2Α)*
Bonifacio by Laurence Gervason, on Flickr

*Brest, Finistère (29)*
Grue by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr

Recouvrance by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dax, Landes (40)*
Dax-L'Atrium (3) by Michel Roué, on Flickr

Dax-L'Atrium (1) by Michel Roué, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

La cathédrale Saint-Nicolas. by Michel PRESENT, on Flickr

*Chavanay, Loire (42)*
_MG_8316-Modifier by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Nancy, France by [email protected], on Flickr

*Clans, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Clans - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Place Grimaldi by Mark Finney, on Flickr

Passage Grimaldi by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Honfleur, France by Pom', on Flickr

*Chalmazel, Loire (42)*
Chalmazel by Ögmundur Petersson, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon -Doubs - France - (13) by Pierre MEYER, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis-Bourré by Tanouarn, on Flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Etretat coast by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi: Across the Tarn by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cancale, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Cancale by Tanouarn, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Tour Solidor by Franck, on Flickr

*Capo-Rosso, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
seul au monde ( drone) by gwénael lelievre, on Flickr

*Meaux, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Meaux (Seine et Marne) - Palais épiscopal - Musée Bossuet by Patrick, on Flickr

*La Chapelle-sur-Erdre, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
De Blain à la Chapelle sur Erdre by Xavelo, on Flickr

*Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Castelnou 20100426-IMG_3449 by Yuichiro Komata, on Flickr

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados (14*)
Trouville-sur-Mer by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trouville-sur-Mer, Calvados (14)*
Boulevard Fernand Moureaux by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Boulevard Fernand Moureaux by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

*Bonnieux, Vaucluse (84)*

Bonnieux by Salva Barbera, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Biarritz by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Biarritz by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Biarritz by Seb Marg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mende, Lozere (48)*
Mende by Bastien HAJDUK, on Flickr

*Lacoste, Vaucluse (84)*

Lacoste by Salva Barbera, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Arc-et-Senans, Doubs (25)*

Saline Royale d'Arc-et-Senans by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Neuf-Brisach, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Neuf-Brisach (Haut-Rhin, F) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Amand-Les-Eaux, Nord (59)*
Saint-Amand-Les-Eaux by Alizé Montgolfière, on Flickr

*Sagonne, Cher (18)*
Aerial shot - Vue aérienne du château de Sagonne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Roussillon, Vaucluse (84)*

FRANCE, ROUSSILLON by dionisis, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Jagu, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Le château de la Roche-Jagu Côtes d'Armor by Cath, on Flickr

*Port du Légué, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Le grand Léjon au port du Légué Côtes d'Armor by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Towns in Tour de France 2018*

*Noirmoutier-en-l'Île, Vendée (85)*
Noirmoutier-en-l’Ile by night by Antoine Labrosse, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
10724492-291 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
CHOLET PAYS DE LA LOIRE-013 by Philippe NEVEUX, on Flickr

*La Baule-Escoublac, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Baie de La Baule 08-06-2018 (3) by Aurel Rhône, on Flickr

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Heuliez Gx317 - Quimper by Fonzybus, on Flickr

Urbanway 12 GNV - Quimper by Fonzybus, on Flickr

*Mûr-de-Bretagne, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
DSCN7111 Château Le Cerf, Mûr-de-Bretagne (Côtes-d'Armor, Bretagne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (75)*

Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou by thomas brenac, on Flickr


14 juillet 2011 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Château du Rivau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

IMG_9419 by Sabrina TRABALLONI, on Flickr

*Thiers, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Thiers (Puy-de-Dôme) - Vue sur la vallée des usines by Patrick, on Flickr

*Pont-Saint-Esprit, Gard (30)*

Pont Saint Esprit (Gard, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Douarnenez, Finistere (29)*
Douarnenez by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*

Rocamadour (Lot, Midi Pyrénées, Occitanie, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Nonza, Haute-Corse (2B)*
IMGP4496.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr

*Etretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Cliffs of Etretat - Normandy, France by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

Cliffs of Etretat - Normandy, France by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

Cliffs of Etretat - Normandy, France by -Rushikesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Towns in Tour de France 2018*

*Fougères et Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (34)*
Château de Fougères by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
IMG_5924 by Patrick Williot, on Flickr

*Les Andelys, Eure (27)*
Castle at sundown by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Untitled by Giovi Perilli, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy boat ride on Lake d'Annecy-5778 by Peng Fan, on Flickr

*Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Menthon-Saint-Bernard by Jean-Pierre ZIMMER, on Flickr

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
P7150030 by nicolas wirtz, on Flickr

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère (38)*
Etapa 12 - Tour de Francia 2018 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marcigny, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Marcigny, Tour du Moulin (fin 15ème) by Philippe Contassot, on Flickr

*Granville, Manche (50)*

Granville en Normandie by Jens Pelny, on Flickr

*Paray-le-Monial, Saone-et-Loire (71)*
Notre Dame Church & Chateau - 2 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

*Sanary-sur-Mer, Var (83)*

2010-08-24 16-29-30_0035-LR by oncle tom, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*

Pont Alexandre III - Paris by -Rushikesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Towns in Tour de France 2018*

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
900434_Tour de France 2018 by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr

900444_Tour de France 2018 by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr

900445_Tour de France 2018 by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr

*Saint-Paul-Trois-Châteaux, Drôme (26)*
Saint-Paul-Trois-Châteaux, Rhone-Alpes, France by valix, on Flickr

*Millau Viaduct, Aveyron (12)*
Millau Viaduct by Krisztián Tóth., on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Yellow stipes, close up -- Carcassonne by Dan Updegrove, on Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Bagneres de Luchon by Folko Seinsch, on Flickr

*Saint-Lary-Soulan, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Snowboarding by Ludwig Pacifici, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Test Pentax K1 & Samyang 14mm f/2.8 by benoit coppin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Towns in Tour de France 2018*

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
France 2018 - Day - Lourdes (4) by Joseph Cronin, on Flickr

*Espelette, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Espelette by Jérôme B, on Flickr

*Houilles, Yvelines (78)*
La BB 17068 à Houilles by bb_17002, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*
Tour de France by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Royan, Charente-Maritime (17)*

Royan Belle Epoque by Tacco, on Flickr

*Col de Rousset, Drôme (26)*
DSC_1010a by Gerrit Klok, on Flickr

*Oncieu, Ain (01)/B]
Village d'Oncieu by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

Yenne, Savoie (73)
DSC_5402 by Sylvain CLAPOT, on Flickr

Vendome, Loir-et-Cher (41)
Vendôme (0.86 km South-East) - IMG_101092 by www.Fly-Foto.de, on Flickr

Saint Girons, Ariège (09)
Saint Girons, Couserans by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Maubeuge, Nord (59)
Maubeuge : Ourson en cage planétaire by Dantou007, on Flickr

Chatellerault, Vienne (86)
Chatellerault, France by Doux Vide, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)
16311314791-chateau-de-chenonceau by Banque de L'Indochine, on Flickr

Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)
IMG_2245 by nadyarybkina, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint Servan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Dinan 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Fontaine Schwendi by --sinava--, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Cassis by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr

*Le Touquet, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Le Touquet Mairie by Guy Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jobourg, Manche (50)*
Nez de Jobourg - La Hague - Cotentin - Normandie by Didhle, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*

DSC_2025 by PIERRE TEBOUL, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
20180701-Lyon-19.jpg by eugene_o, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*

Honfleur - Normandy, France by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

*Orange, Vaucluse (84)*
In the streets of Orange by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr

*Les Andelys, Eure (27)*

Village du Petit Andely ,Version no 2 by [email protected] ,, on Flickr

*Martel, Lot (46)*
Martel - Midi-Pyrénées, Lot - França by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

*Beuvron-en-Auge, Calvados (14)*

Beuvron-en-Auge, pays d'Auge, Normandy by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Untitled by Flaneur à Velo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (75)*

BLEU/BLANC/ROUGE by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Sunrise Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Salins-les-Bains, Jura (39)*

Salins les Bains by @lain G, on Flickr

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire (42)*

Chateau La roche by @lain G, on Flickr

*Decize, Nièvre (58)*
J4 - Decize & Pont sur la Vieille Loire by dawsdawn, on Flickr

*Bourg-de-Sirod, Jura (39)*

Le Jura by @lain G, on Flickr

*Pont Du Gard, Gard (30)*
Pont Du Gard by Trust2o Visiøn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château d'Haroué, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château (1720-1732) d'Haroué (Meurthe-et-Moselle, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

HDR canal de Brienne by Hubert GIRAUD, on Flickr

*Saint-Emilion, Gironde (33)*
Saint-Émilion by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr

*Ιle de Ré bridge, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Pont ile de Ré V2 by Hubert GIRAUD, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux - 2018 by will parkes, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Olé ! by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Deluz, Doubs (25)*

Z 9500 dans la vallée du Doubs by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Street view by Romy Stills, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Un tram pour l'Est by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Église de la Madeleine de Troyes by Pom', on Flickr

Basilique Saint-Urbain de Troyes by Pom', on Flickr

Troyes, l'Hôtel de Ville by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
87- LA CHICA DE ROJO - ESTRASBURGO - by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr

*Caylus, Tarn-et-Garonne (81)*
Tour de France 27 by Supportersclub Jens Debusschere, on Flickr

*Carontes Viaduct, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

DE18 de RDT 13 sur le célèbre viaduc de Carontes | 18.07.17 by Coradia Liner V200, on Flickr

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*

14.06.2018 - Garabit-Viadukt - by Bernd Sontheimer, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy la nuit 02 by Laurent GLASSON, on Flickr

*Rimont, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Bourgogne by Christel Photography, on Flickr

*Grenette viaduct, Drôme (26)*

Croisement international sur le viaduc de la Grenette by Blédichef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

Montluçon Clermont Ferrand Octobre 2016 by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*

AGC sur le viaduc de Sisteron by Blédichef, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Statue by Jonathan PACHURKA, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
IMG_2217 by MOHAMED ABEL, on Flickr

*Redon, Ile-et-Vilaine (35)*
Redon 35. by lassale pierre-yves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Finistère (29)*
20180624_09577_arzheliz_st_mathieu_1200px by ge 29, on Flickr

*Tarare viaduct, Rhône (69)*

Rame tractée, viaduc et couleurs d'automne by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Bonifácio - Corsica by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr

*Sénouard viaduct, Lozère (48)*

SNCF 73607 - Marvejols 17/06/2015 by MarcS9, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Nantes by Drics67, on Flickr

Nantes by Drics67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaur viaduct, Tarn (81) - Aveyron (12)*

BB67400 Viaduc du Viaur by Pierre Joris, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Pont de Saint Nazaire by A. d'Azay, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
IMG_2221 by MOHAMED ABEL, on Flickr

*Ventabren viaduct, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Un TGV Duplex en Sortie du Viaduc de Ventabren by Bernard C, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
la Bonne Mère ⛪ by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

*Fort Boyard, Charente-Maritime (17)*
8837-C600D-0814-ARCH FORT BOYARD SURVOL HELICTOPTERE LA ROCHELLE DPT17 by Bruno Leprêtre, on Flickr

8852-C600D-0814-ARCH FORT BOYARD SURVOL HELICTOPTERE LA ROCHELLE DPT17 by Bruno Leprêtre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouzat viaduct, Allier (03)*

AGC viaduc de Rouzat by M J, on Flickr

*Saint-Pierre-la-Noaille, Loire (42)*
Voyage-2018-08-13_009-SaintPierreLaNoaille by Mathias LEHN, on Flickr

*Lizaine viaduct, Haute-Saône (70)*

La rame 746 teste la LGV Rhin-Rhône by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Saint-Etienne, Loire (42)*
SaintEtienne-2018-07-24-616-EgliseSaintRoch by Mathias LEHN, on Flickr

*Eauplet viaduct (Rouen), Seine-Maritime (76)*

Viaduc d’Eauplet by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Château de la Vigne, Cantal (15)*

Le château de la Vigne (Ally, Cantal) by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*
Jardin des Tuileries by Pablo A. Arias Cid, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Pablo A. Arias Cid, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Pablo A. Arias Cid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Saône (Massieux), Ain (01)*
La Saône by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSC05229 by andresalpha, on Flickr

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*
Face to Face with the Sun! by Romain Didier, on Flickr

*Mont Ventoux, Drôme (26)*
La chapelle Sainte-Croix du Mont-Ventoux by Marie du sud, on Flickr

*Mirandol viaduct, Lozère (48)*

TER Languedoc-Roussillon Mende/Nîmes by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon-Rues 2018 (4) by Michel Roué, on Flickr

Dijon-Rues 2018 (10) by Michel Roué, on Flickr

*Longueville viaduct, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

CC 72145 by Florian 75123, on Flickr

*Dannemarie viaduct, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Iris 320 Marche 10809 Paris Bercy Conflans-Mulhouse à Dannemarie by Michel LUTHRINGER, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
IMG_9918_DxO by Osman Durak, on Flickr

P1190591_DxO by Osman Durak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Terrals viaduct, Aveyron (12)*

Train SNCF Intercités Aubrac (Clermont-Ferrand /) Neussargues / Béziers by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr

*Biscarosse, Landes (40)*
Biscarosse, Landes, France by Laurent Pulido, on Flickr

*Chanteperdrix viaduct, Lozère (48)*

TER Languedoc-Roussillon Béziers / St Chély d'Apcher by Olivier Savoye, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
France, Antibes -194 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Arles by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*

LEVER DE SOLEIL A CHANTILLY by guénael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barajol viaduct, Cantal (15)*

Train touristique CFHA "Gentiane Express" Riom es Montagne / Lugarde (15) by Cyril SECOND, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Gap 2017 by Max Audouard, on Flickr

*Sailhant castle, Cantal (15)*

Desserte Fret de Saint Chély d'Apcher (48) by Cyril SECOND, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
- FYCSN02 - Stayhound 16-9.jpg by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

*Saint-Flour, Cantal (15)*

Desserte fret Neussargues - St Chely by Cyril SECOND, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Grande Rue JeanJaurès by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

*Château de Breteuil, Yvelines (78)*

Château de Breteuil et ses Jardins by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
IMG_6590 by Annabelle Z, on Flickr

IMG_6512 by Annabelle Z, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful - very enticing to come and see these places in person.


----------



## christos-greece

*Les Andelys, Eure (27)*

Le Village du Petit Andely et les courbes de la Seine by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Pont d'Arc in Gorges de l'Ardeche, Ardeche (07)*
Pont d'Arc in Gorges de l'Ardeche by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
The music dome in the city Valence in France by Cor van der Waal, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Fouras, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Fort de Fouras by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*

Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire, on Flickr

*Phare du Petit Minou, Finistère (29)*
Le Phare du Minou by night ! by bruno JULLIEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thiéry, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
2018.09.08 Toulouse by night 16 by gary roustan, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

*Poligny, Jura (39)*

La 22348 et son pèlerin à Poligny by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Briançon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Sky view Briancon by Sa.pepH, on Flickr

*Fontan, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Fontan- 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)* 

Grand Théâtre and Cathédrale Saint-Maurice d'Angers by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar, France - 1 by Dhina A, on Flickr

*Candes-Saint-Martin, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Candes Saint-Martin by JP KAYAK, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7673 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*

Ici-Bas ✘ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)* 

Angers - Maine-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


Noël au château du roi René by Guibs photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Maisons à colombages Rouen by [email protected] ,, on Flickr

*Argentat, Corrèze (19)*

Una [email protected] by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*
Rocamadour by Timer Deusec, on Flickr

*Estaing, Aveyron (12)*

Estaing. Aveyron. by roland grivel, on Flickr

*Saint-Geniez-d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*

Saint Geniez D'Olt. Aveyron. by roland grivel, on Flickr

*Paris (75)*
Quartier de Belleville - La rue Dénoyez by Oscar Tornier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Nîmes - Jardins de la Fontaine by Françoise et Gérard, on Flickr

Nîmes - Jardins de la Fontaine by Françoise et Gérard, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*

La citadelle de Belfort par une soirée de septembre by Paul Tisserand, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice Harbor by Linda Salo, on Flickr

*Le Palais, Morbihan (56)*

Palais by tregoi2, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Au dessus des toits by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arbois, Jura (39)*

BGC Rhône-Alpes à Arbois by Pierre H., on Flickr


arbois10 by Antonio scozzafave, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins-sur-Allier by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr

*Vouglans dam, Jura (39)*
purl=https://flic.kr/p/VdQUSA]







[/url]
15052017-barrage-vouglans by Antonio scozzafave, on Flickr

*Saint-Claude, Jura (39)*

soufflacut by Antonio scozzafave, on Flickr

*Obernai, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Obernai by christine.petitjean, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Vue sur Nantes et la grue jaune by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Sisteron by Adrian Kuro, on Flickr

*La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Place Sadi Carnot by JLB13600, on Flickr

*Château de Sassy, Orne (61)*

Château de Sassy Côté Jardin (3) by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre – Borgonha, França by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

*Istres, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
FontaineMoussuIstres2 by Michaël DELAGLIERE, on Flickr

*La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

notre dame de la garde La Ciotat by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Sassy, Orne (61)*

Jardins du Château de Sassy (6) by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Au dessus des toits by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr

*Saint-Point lake, Doubs (25)*

Lac de Saint Point by Kenny Ovich, on Flickr

*La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

La Ciotat by Yohann Moreau, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
La belle rue du Maréchal Joffre by Valentin R., on Flickr

*Port-Titi (Les Grangettes), Doubs (25)*

Port Titi by Kenny Ovich, on Flickr

*Granville, Manche (50)*
Granville le 19 et 20 Aout 2018 by LEBLANC Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port-Launay, Finistère (29)*

France - Bretagne - Port-Launay by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Antibes March 2018 by Ștefan Jurcă 2.0, on Flickr

*Le Conquet, Finistère (29)*

France - Le Conquet - GR34 by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Dji Mavic Pro 2 Mont Saint Michel at Dusk by Mike Reid, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by Abdessamad Farazdag, on Flickr

Grenoble by Abdessamad Farazdag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Escapade à Besançon by Didier RIBAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Loire Valley, France by Peter McNally, on Flickr

*Orangerie d'Yrouerre, Yonne (89)*
Orangerie d'Yrouerre ,Yonne by Thierry Mouret, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Fort Saint-Jean. Marseille. France. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

*Arc-et-Senans, Doubs (25)*

DSC_5378.jpg by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

*Pornic, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Pornic en Pays de Retz Atlantique by Tourisme en Pays de Retz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges (Francia) by Raul G. Coto, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Jour 14 - Le Havre et Honfleur, France by Karl Massia-Demers, on Flickr

Jour 14 - Le Havre et Honfleur, France by Karl Massia-Demers, on Flickr

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr

Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sainte-Croix-en-Jarez, Loire (42)*

Sainte-Croix-en-Jarez by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise (95)*
Domaine de Villarceaux (Val d'Oise) - Le château dit "du haut" (XVIIIe) et le Vertugadin by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Couzan, Loire (42)*

Château de Couzan by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen Calvados Basse Normandie France paysage landscape panorama by Jean-louis ALLIX, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Canal @ Thiou river @ Old town @ Annecy by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

*Château de Brugny, Marne (51)*

Château de Brugny (Marne). by BIRETA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Massif du Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)* 

East View of Both Matterhorn and Mont Blanc by GIOVANNI PACCALONI, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Biarritz - Pays Basque. by BIRETA, on Flickr

*St. Hippolyte, Haut-Rhin (68)*
VILLAGE de St-HIPPOLYTE en ALSACE, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
DSC00749- by Aleksandr Rukhlin, on Flickr

*Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Golden autumn in Alsace by S He, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Street view. Avignon. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Photos aériennes by Nicolas Buffler, on Flickr

Photos aériennes by Nicolas Buffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
beziers, Languedoc, France by @LFLD, on Flickr

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
The power of champagne... After…. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
MuCEM & Fort Saint-Jean, Marseille, France by Max, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
When I take a look outside.. by Rob Oo, on Flickr

*L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, Vaucluse (84)*

L’Isle sur la Sorgue (Vaucluse, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Reims, Marne (51)*
Opéra de Reims by Simone, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
La ligne bleue des Vosges vue de Belfort by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Darkened Day, Mulhouse, France by Dany Casado, on Flickr

*Bourgoin-Jallieu, Isère (38)*
Bourgoin-Jallieu 09 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Montignac, Dordogne (24)*
Riverside Montignac by Tony, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Château d’If, Marseille (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*

France - Mulhouse - Hôtel de ville by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
2017-07-04 Nancy 42 by Detlef Krause, on Flickr

2017-07-04 Nancy 43 by Detlef Krause, on Flickr

2017-07-04 Nancy 48 by Detlef Krause, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*

Rue Esquermoise LILLE by francis CAIL, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon-Rues 2018 (41) by Michel Roué, on Flickr

*Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Château de Dieppe DSC_0168 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Fêtes des Lumières 2017 by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Enchanting passage by Elena, on Flickr

*Giverny, Eure (27)*

Monet's Garden in Giverny, France - The Pond (V) by Herbert Frei, on Flickr

*Saint Savin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Bell tower of Saint-Savin 1/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Rue Nationale, Tours (France - Centre Val de Loire - 37) by Benoit Lejeune, on Flickr

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
just relax before winter by ©H∆R∆KIS∴ over 2 millions views thank you so much 😊, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

La Cathédrale de Rouen DSC_0201 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr


Centre historique de Rouen DSC_0254 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Valery-en-Caux, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Falaises de St Valéry en Caux DSC_0003 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*

Church of Saint-Étienne-le-Vieux by ROCKINRODDY93, on Flickr

*Orleans, Loiret (45)*
Catedral de Orleans.. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr

*Vezelay, Yonne (89)*
Vezelay-0300 by Jérôme 94, on Flickr

*Verzenay, Marne (51)*

Verzenay (Marne) - Vue sur les côteaux et le moulin by Patrick, on Flickr

*Touët-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Touet sur Var by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Reims, Marne (51)*

Reims (Marne) - Villa Demoiselle - Vue sur le Domaine Vranken-Pommery by Patrick, on Flickr


Mechanical Spider by fs999, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
IMG_7668 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
l
a Bonne Mère ⛪ by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

*Uzerche, Corrèze (19)*
Uzerche et la Vézère. by Maurice Barbéro, on Flickr

*Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura (39)*

sur les hauteur du village de Baume les Messieurs by françois marin, on Flickr

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Views from castle roof 3 by Bill Cumming, on Flickr

*Ornans, Doubs (25)*

commune de Ornans by françois marin, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio-7439 by photonplay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Palais-sur-Mer, Charente-Maritime (17)*

St Palais et ses carrelets by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Villeurbanne, Rhône (69)*
Technopolis by Photo(c)Mobile, on Flickr

*Talmont-sur-Gironde, Charente-Maritime (17)*

Abbaye de Talmont Sur Gironde by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Basilique Saint Sernin by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*
Lautrec, Castres et Lac du Merle by SvИ Fötø, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues-Mortes by Aurélien Ebel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Pézenas, Hérault (34)*
Pézenas by Daniel Michels, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*

Sunshine on the Cité du Vin by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Eglise St Vorles vue sur la ville "2018" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Toulouse Sunset #explore by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Jardin de l'Hôtel-Dieu-le-Comte by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

Montauban le Pont Vieux by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Revest-les-Eaux, Var (83)*
REVEST LES EAUX by jean WENZLER, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*

Place de la bourse Bordeaux by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Le Vieux Nice (French Riviera) by Eric Rousset, on Flickr

*Bayeux, Calvados (14)*
Bayeux at night by Anders Harbo, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Le Capitole (Capitolium) by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar 2018 - La Petite Venise [EXPLORED] by Christian BARRET, on Flickr

*Gorbio, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Cabanelles ,Mentonnais, Alpes Maritimes-101-Modifier-Modifier.jpg by Jacques Dufrenoy, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Family Visits Paris ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Martigues, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Miroir aux oiseaux by night, Martigues (Bouches du Rhône, Provence, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
La Cathédrale Saint-Etienne de Bourges (Nuits Lumière) by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr

*Saint-Julien, Hérault (34)*
Mauroul St Julien et le massif de l’espinousse (Hérault, Languedoc, Occitanie, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Saint Pancrace, Aout 2017 (38) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse-6 by Guillaume H, on Flickr

*Josselin, Morbihan (56)*

Josselin. France by M ª Angeles Otero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Vue sur l'Église Notre-Dame de Cholet by Thomas Loire, on Flickr

*Saint-Germain, Rhône (69)*
St-Germain - Nuelles (Rhône) by Gilles Péris y Saborit, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Panorama lights by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

*Paris (75)*
Le Pont des Arts. by Jessica Olive, on Flickr


Bienvenue au Louvre by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


l'Institut de France by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Versailles, France by kiff les tofs, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Le palais des vingt-quatre colonnes by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
DSC_4660 by xavier sentier, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*

Nimes by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-duc by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (75)*

La Defense and its lights by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

*Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*

St Germain en Laye Castle by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers 16.9.2016 4042 by Elmar, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*

Saint Cirq Lapopie by dprezat, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Translohr STE4 by Ehab Saleh, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*

Collégiale Notre-Dame in Dole, France by Ernst Christen, on Flickr

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Un matin à Châteauroux by BS_Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
C
hâteau de Castelnau Bretenoux by dprezat, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Moulins (03) by jp-03, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Statue Carnot, Angoulême by Suzanne Barry, on Flickr

*Talloires, Haute-Savoie (74)*

L'automne à Talloires (Hte Savoie 10/2018) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr

*Mont-Blanc, Savoie (73)*

Reflet du Mont Blanc (Beaufortin * Savoie 08/2018) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr

*Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*

Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
16408012016 by jean-paul beaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Soirée au faîte III by Lucas Jacquet, on Flickr

*Cirque de Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*

Cirque de Gavarnie by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Aurillac - Mercedes-Benz Citaro C2K - 13/10/18 by Jérémy P, on Flickr

*Barcus, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Barcus (64) by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux, Dordogne (Périgord) by JDK Travel●Choice, on Flickr

*Voiron, Isère (38)*

Voiron (38) by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Poitiers Xmas 2018 -5848 by Barry DIXON, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Laon, la montagne couronnée by Pascal MEYER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Le Havre, Normandie, France by Pom', on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
DSC04944-Edit_ФШ by Oleg Ovsyannikov, on Flickr

*La Ciotat, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Port de La Ciotat by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr

*Créteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Creteil lake by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
18N08024-Chalons by sharkstudio, on Flickr

18N08018-Chalons by sharkstudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (75)*

Reflection on the square République - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

*Val Thorens, Savoie (73)* 

V.T. by DOMINIK MINKUS, on Flickr

*Chaumont, Haute-Marne (52)*
2012-12-07-Haute-Marne-8 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Privas, Ardeche France DSC_7764 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr

Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr

Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr


----------



## BOSNI4K

My first video 4K on YouTube in French city of Amiens. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

Quai de la Petite France - Strasbourg - Alsace - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

*Saint-Lô, Manche (50)*
Saint-Lo by Eduard Ballestero, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*

Château de Versailles - Hall of Mirrors - Versailles - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
_MG_6436 by Celtycrow, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*

France - Beaune - Hospices de Beaune by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Monument à Napoléon, La Roche-sur-Yon, 2016 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*

Lunéville (Meurthe-et-Moselle) - Le château - Cour des communs et cour d'honneur by Patrick, on Flickr

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
La rivière l'Iton, Evreux, Eure by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Dominating the landscape by William Wood, on Flickr

*Col d'Aubisque, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

'Lammergeier take me on your flight' by Ben The Man, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

L'heure tourne by Jérémy Davoine, on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mézières-61 by Pierre Louis Guerisse, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*

Neige by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr


Neige by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Reflets en perspective by Emmanuel Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marie, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Marie, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Auch - HeuliezBus GX 127 - 18/12/18 by Jérémy P, on Flickr

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
. by places1001, on Flickr

*Neuf-Brisach, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Neuf-Brisach, Haut-Rhin, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*

Neige by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr


864776_Neige by Photo Presseweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
280 août 2018 - Auvergne, Le Puy-en-Velay, Saint-Joseph de Bon Espoir à Espaly-Saint-Marcel by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*La Roquette-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

La Roquette-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Pontoise, Val-d'Oise (95)*
lightroom_1096_ Pontoise by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Grand Som, Isère (38)*

Le Grand Som, Saint-Pierre-de-Chartreuse and nearby hamlets, in Isère, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Saint-Brieuc, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Iveco UrbanWay 18 - TUB - Baie d'Armor Transports n°316 | 27 juin 2018 | Saint-Brieuc, Boulevard Clemenceau by Karl Henriques, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Christmas by Haxtorm, on Flickr

*Saint-Hymetière, Jura (39)*

Eglise de Saint-Hymetière by Pays Lacs et Petite Montagne, on Flickr

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*
en lons le saunier by J.L. Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rodes, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Nuclear power plant (Cruas), Ardèche (07)*

Centrale nucléaire de Cruas-Meysse (Ardèche) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
rennes by dominique pinon, on Flickr

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Confluence de la Douze et du Midou by Dominique Gosselin, on Flickr

*Septmoncel Les Molunes, Jura (39)*

28_JURA_05_2012 by Olivier Gentilini, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux by Juanpablo Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Paris (75)*
La Conciergerie by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
03112018-Nantes -93.jpg by Michel ROUYER, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Metz (Moselle) - Quartier impérial - Avenue Foch by Patrick, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers Loire 16.9.2016 4038 by Elmar, on Flickr

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
Guéret (centre-ville) 1679 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Monument à Napoléon, La Roche-sur-Yon, 2016 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg by JSterckman, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Toulouse














































Here's the full thread -

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2166264


----------



## sebvill

Le plus belle pays dans le monde


----------



## christos-greece

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
2018_Les_Lumières_de_Laval_071 by VERGER REGIS, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l'Annonciation - Place Stanislas by Alan B., on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Nikon D750 World festival of the puppets from Charleville-Mézières to France by frederic potier, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Après 8ième Finale France Irlande by Vincent MARCHANDOT, on Flickr

*Saint-Hymetière-sur-Valouse, Jura (39)*

Eglise de St Hymetiere XIe siècle. by jerome courtin, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Views of Mende from the Croix de Saint Privat by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr

*Paris, Paris (75)*
Visiting the Musée du Louvre - The Glass Pyramids by Brett Binns, on Flickr

Parvis de l'Hôtel de Ville (Town Hall Courtyard) by Brett Binns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Heaven's Gate by Iñaki San Pedro Uribarri, on Flickr

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Aurillac, les parapluies by Michel LE MANDAT, on Flickr

*Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire (42)*

Chateau de la roche by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Église Saint-Jacques...and its shiny new spires. by Micky B, on Flickr

*Saint-Just-Saint-Rambert, Loire (42)*

Chateau de Grangent by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
490A1375 copy by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Longecourt-en-Plaine, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Longecourt-en-Plaine - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Untitled by BS_Photographie, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*

Grand Angle - Grand Palais by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Eglise Saint Etienne by Cédric Le Camus, on Flickr

*Ciboure, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

L'instant d'une pause by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
FRANCE - Lyon by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (3) by Jim Hart, on Flickr

*Paris, Paris (75)*

Hello Paris ! by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bayonne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

La place des cinq cantons de Bayonne by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Centre Angoulême by Maxime Bonzi, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

[EXPLORE] Geometries by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

*Creteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Lake of Creteil reflection by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*

2019 04 08_Albi_3278 by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr

*Pontoise, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Pontoise - France by Sebastien Klein, on Flickr

*Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*

Château de Vincennes by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Bourges by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Marseille in the evening by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besancon (10) by Jim Hart, on Flickr

*La Roque-sur-Cèze, Gard (30)*

La Roque sur Cèze - Gard - Occitanie by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans (Sarthe) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Axiat, Ariège (09)*

Eglise St Julien d'Axiat ... Ariège by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Promenade au bord de la Seine autour de l'Ile St Etienne, Melun by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Najac, Aveyron (12)*

Najac- Aveyron - Occitanie - France by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Valence by Bastien Galiana, on Flickr

*Xonrupt-Longemer, Vosges (88)*

Longemer (Vosges) by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Place Royale by ptit fauve, on Flickr

*Orleans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans by Olivier Benavides, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

MARSEILLE by Thierry Balint, on Flickr

IMG_4647 by Jean-Paul Uro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Paris (75)*

Full moon & Gargoyles by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Bayonne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Arquitecturas bayonesas. Bayona. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Basilique Saint Sernin de Toulouse by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Cathédrale d'Auch by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

*Biarritz, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

La Grande Plage, Biarritz by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
17000 en monochrome !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Place de Jaude by erichudson78, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*

Les gondoles à Verdun ; Meuse , France . by Annick Mousse, on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal France (18) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colourful Riquewihr by Scott, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*

Nérac by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Un soir by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

*Lisors, Eure (27)*

Lisors by Guy_D_2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*

Auxerre by Blizarre, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Ausblick auf Nîmes vom Tour Magne by Herbert Frank, on Flickr

Ausblick auf Nîmes vom Tour Magne by Herbert Frank, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
The Port of Nice by Dawid Tokarz, on Flickr

Just rest at the beach, Nice by Dawid Tokarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
1.1 Auxerre. by Thierry, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Cassis by frederic gombert, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Vannes, Bretagne (4) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
DSC01437 by Gandalfnet, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Hotel de Ville of Poitiers at night by Dik, on Flickr

*Sarlat, Dordogne (24)*

sarlat by delmez92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bayonne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*

Bayonne by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
Nuages étirés, effilés et ondulant s by Lefour Jean-françois, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Colmar by delmez92, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
The Rocher Corneille towers over the rooftops, Le Puy en Velay by R P, on Flickr

*Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Chateau de Chaumont-sur-Loire by delmez92, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Un air de fête a Amiens by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

La Major by jean-pierre jean, on Flickr


Carte Postale Marseille by Thierry Balint, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Uitzicht vanaf het kasteel in Foix by Frits Kooijmans, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Porte Cailhau, Bordeaux, Gironde by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*

Aux portes du Soleil by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*

Orléans by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse, Haute-Garonne by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*

Lyon by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


Mur des canuts by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Street in Albi, Tarn by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Perigueux, Dordogne (24)*
The Place Andre Maurois by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Amboise by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
septembre 2008 vesoul_00046 by claude rebourcet, on Flickr

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
In My Sights by BS_Photographie, on Flickr

*Saint-Brieuc, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
4 by jean-michel carré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont-de-Marsan, Landes: place de l'hôtel-de-ville et arbres habillés par l'Association Fil à fil. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*La Tour-du-Meix, Jura (39)*

L'église Fraichement rénovée de St Christophe (Jura) by Leon Vaillat, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Place Charles III - Deere by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

*Beaufort-en-Anjou, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Beaufort-en-Vallée, Maine-et-Loire, France by Pom', on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Pont de Loire by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr

*Jungholtz, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Thierenbach - haut Rhin - France by Jamesreed68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Barfleur, Manche (50)*

Barfleur: by __Tristan__, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Mirador secreto de Lyon by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr

*Brest, Finistère (29)*

France - Brest by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Musée d'art moderne de Troyes. Ancien palais épiscopal. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Les Ollières by Monsieur Moufles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cascade de la Vis (Saint-Laurent-le-Minier), Gard (30)*
Cascade de la Vis @Saint Laurent me Minier by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr

*Chambery, Savoie (73)*
Chambéry by [F]ranq, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
France - Corsica - Bastia Old Port by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

*Briare aqueduct, Loiret (45)*

Le pont canal de Briare . Architecture Eiffel . by Annick Mousse, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by Sand Flo, on Flickr

*Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*

Plage du petit Loto by Valerie pawlikowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cerisy-la-Forêt, Manche (50)*

Abbaye de Cerisy-la-Forêt (Manche) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*

Viaduc de Garabit - Cantal 15 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Saint-Flour, Cantal (15)*

Saint Flour - Cantal 15 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Escalier en fer à cheval du Château de Fontainebleau by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Murato, Haute-Corse (2B)*

Église Saint-Michel de Murato - Haute Corse by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Masséna Square, Nice, France (2) by Paco, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille, France by Anouk Potters, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*

Cité médiévale de Carcassonne by Thierry Balint, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Les parapluies de Laon by [email protected] off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biot, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Biot, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Notre-Dame-en-Vaux - Châlons-en-Champagne by Teddy Picaudé, on Flickr

*Èze, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Èze, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Eglise Saint-Etienne by barleduc.tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*

Château de Miolans, Savoie, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Place des Vosges # Épinal # Vosges (88) . by Daniel CULSAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carennac, Lot (46)*
Carennac (France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr

*Abbaye de Lérins, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Monastère fortifié de l'abbaye de Lérins, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Umbrella reflections by René Maly, on Flickr

*Saverne, Bas-Rhin (67)*

France - Saverne - Canal de la Marne au Rhin by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
BESANCON: Passage du tram station Battant. by GIPE25, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*

France - Sète by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lons-le-Saunier, Jura (39)*
257-Lons-le-Saunier.jpg by Jan Crombez, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Le château du Plessis-Bourré # 5 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
Saint-Cirq Lapopie by Fabienne Loupias, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69M)*
Lyon's view by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clemont-Ferrand vu du Puy-de-Dôme by jcgallaz.jcg, on Flickr

*La Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
le Puy en Velay by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

*Aurillac, Cantal (15)*
Aurillac by mostlybytrain, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint Malo from Above by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, Aveyron by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
DSC_0141 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, department of Paris (75)*

Old & New II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Plongée dans le noir by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Pont Vieux, Carcassonne by Mark Bangert, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
003 - 2008-03 Avignon by nbrausse, on Flickr

*Briare, Loiret (45)*

EU - FRANCE. River Loire. Briare by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Ville de Gap (05) by Damien RAMOS, on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Fontaine Monumentale, Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr

Fontaine Monumentale, Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr

Panorama de la Fontaine Monumentale, Valence. by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
France - Versailles by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), on Flickr

*Saint-Priest-la-Roche, Loire (42)*

EU - FRANCE. Château de la Roche Originally XIII th century overlooking the river Loire - now surrounded bij water in a lake. by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Untitled by chowchilla, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

EU - FRANCE. River Loire. Sully adits beautiful castle. by Patrick GEVAERT, on Flickr

*Lérins abbey, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Monastère fortifié de l'abbaye de Lérins, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Nanterre, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Tours Nuages, Nanterre (7871) by Claude Falguière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Quai de Gesvres, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

*Balazuc, Ardèche (07)*

Balazuc, village surplombant l Ardèche. by brunogirard56, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*

Place de la Comedie, Bordeaux by APA Photographie, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
20190810_Orleans_IMG_3297 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors by Kurt Martin, on Flickr

The fortified bridge at Cahors by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisieux, Calvados (14)*

Lisieux, Normandy by thomas brenac, on Flickr

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

*Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure (27)*

Le Bec-Hellouin by Rolye, on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Rennes by Paula Funnell, on Flickr

*Lautrec, Tarn (81)*

Lautrec . La Plaine de l Agout. by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Untitled by chowchilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, department of Paris (75)*

Tour........de manège! by claude bencimon, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Hotel de Ville of Poitiers at night by Dik, on Flickr

*Chantilly, Oise (60)*

Chantilly..............Explore # 150 by claude bencimon, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon by Alexandre Duparque, on Flickr

toit d'église by Alexandre Duparque, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by night by Martijn Theunissen, on Flickr

Gates of La Rochelle by night by Martijn Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval 93 l'église rue du Pont de Mayenne by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
177/365 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
0007_beauvais_cathedral_france_88f93 by isogood, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Jardin de l'Hôtel-Dieu-le-Comte by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

*Chanaz, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Chanaz, Haute-Savoie (France) by Traveling with●JDK, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*

Abbaye aux Hommes, Caen by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015 by bebopeloula, on Flickr

Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015-2 by bebopeloula, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
La cathédrale d'Amiens by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*

Besançon-France by Hervé Hanriot-Colin, on Flickr

*Moulins, Allier (03)*
L' Allier sous le pont de Moulins by laurence lesaulnier, on Flickr

L 'Allier à Moulins by laurence lesaulnier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turenne, Corrèze (19)*

turenne by jean-baptiste bargues, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Bord de Sarthe - Le Mans by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*

Pierrefonds (FRANCE) by regis GST, on Flickr

*Concarneau, Finistère (29)*

2-1300 by sandrine recher, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BastiaSquare by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont de Marsan « la Ville aux Trois Rivières » IMG_5669 by manuel de macedo, on Flickr

*Cervione, Haute-Corse (2B)*

Cervione by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Randonnée Saint Pancrace (37) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Vesoul by N Trigg, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Riquewihr 2019 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

*Paris, department of Paris (75)*

Colored street by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

La Petite France 2019 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr

Strasbourg, France by Fly Girl, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Pretty ladies!


----------



## christos-greece

*Erquy, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Erquy, lumière du matin... by josettegoyer, on Flickr

*Saint-Brieuc, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Place du Marché² par temps de pluie ©Moncontour by Philippe HELLOIN, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Donjon de Niort, Deux-Sèvres, Nouvelle-Aquitaine by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Rouen by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Cailhou Gate, 15th Century, in Bordeaux by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

Palais du Rhin by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


River-side by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Bretagne 13: Vannes - Jardins des Remparts by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

*Landerneau, Finistère (29)*

France - Landerneau - Pont De Rohan by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Gueret, Creuze (23)*
Place - 23000 GUERET - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr

*Barr, Bas-Rhin (67)*

France - Barr by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Heuliez Bus GX 337 - Keolis Châteauroux / Horizon n°8951 by Semvatac, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres, France by Toe Fur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Color wizard by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Menton, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Macon, France. by Seckington Images, on Flickr

*Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

Parc de Sceaux, France by voyagesphotos, on Flickr

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
The Church of Notre-Dame by David Merrett, on Flickr

*Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Château d'Ancy-le-Franc (Yonne) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tours, France, Aug 2014 by David, on Flickr

*L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, Vaucluse (84)*

Isle sur la sorgue by francis CAIL, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Metz, Moselle, France by @Bradders, on Flickr

*Bonnieux, Vaucluse (84)*

Bonnieux et le Ventoux by francis CAIL, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille by Tony Felgate, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*

Gordes by francis CAIL, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
perigueux 009 fe by Barry Skeates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beuvron-en-Auge, Calvados (14)*

Beuvron en Auge, Pays d'Auge, Calvados, Normandie, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Arras, France by Len Wright, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*

L'Eschif de Creyssac by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Provins : Tour César et Saint Quiriace by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
France - Angouleme - hotel de ville by Frank Maddocks, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle, France by Martyn Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
FRANCE - Provence, Nîmes, Fontaine de Charles Pradier, 12496/4877 by roba66, on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
DSC_0558 by MiKanux, on Flickr

*Créteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Créteil 15/11/2013 by Samuel Boivin, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
The Guardian of Besançon by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
L'hémicycle ! by Cedraw - Studio Photography, on Flickr

*Nans-sous-Sainte-Anne, Doubs (25)*

Source du Lison, Nans sous Ste Anne (Doubs, Franche Comté, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Digoin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Pont Canal @ Digoin - Bourgogne - France by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*

Château de Bonaguil (2) by cyrille godard, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Perpignan Bridge by Ian Gray, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Place Verdun Tarbes by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Sunday in Bordeaux, France by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Paris at night by Patrick Cosgrove, on Flickr

*La Chapelle-sous-Brancion, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

La Chapelle sous Brancion (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy by pukito79, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

2019-09-19-09-47-55-DSC_5562 by oncle tom, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon @ The Speed of Light by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*

Paris by night. Boulevard Haussmann by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
La ville en bleu // The city in blue by erichudson78, on Flickr

*Saint Geniez d'Olt et d'Aubrac, Aveyron (12)*

Saint-Geniez-d'Olt by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, Place Masséna, France by Roberta Salamone, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Le manège enchanté. by Benoît Thierard, on Flickr

*Roscoff, Finistère (29)*

Roscoff by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
France - Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes - Grenoble - View over city from Bastille by Jules, on Flickr

*Morlaix, Finistère (29)*

Sur le port 3 by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
perigueux 007 fe by Barry Skeates, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Hospices de Beaune by franck robinet, on Flickr

*Tulle, Corrèze (19)*
Tulle by Carles, on Flickr

*Auvers-sur-Oise, Val d'Oise (95)*

Château d'Auvers sur Oise - Val d'Oise 95 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
2010-05-22 16-19-34 by Enzo JIANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Provins, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

César Tower and Saint Quiriace Collegiate Church, Provins by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
One fine morning in Valence, France by j lankester, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Rouen Gros Horloge 18 octobre 2019 by Roger Touflou Photographie, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
France, Privas by zhianjo, on Flickr

*Moret-sur-Loing, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Moret sur Loing by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez by Benito Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69, 69M)*
Wheel by Arnichka, on Flickr

*Gien, Loiret (45)*

Le château de Gien by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher (18)*

Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans (Sarthe) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Montpellier, France by William Kim, on Flickr

*Tourrettes-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Tourettes sur Loup HDR by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*

Rocamadour by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Jour de marché. by Tchitcho's, on Flickr

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
Evreux by sj.fisher, on Flickr

*Coursegoules, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Coursegoules 06 by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr

*Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Pont suspendu de langeais by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Blooming bridge by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Cathédrale de Beauvais (France) by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr

*Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Castillo de Vitré by José Manuel Pérez Martínez, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Marseille by Nigel Monks, on Flickr

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

le port de Cassis par gros temps by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
2019-09-21 - Journée du Patrimoine - 20 by Nicolas BAYLOT, on Flickr

*Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Le Dolder by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
2017-07-24_Mende (63 sur 72) by irslo Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## marlim

In July I have spent ten days in south France.It was second time I have been in France now I knew I will come back there.What I like special will say love small cities.
If somebody could share with me pictures please conatact there
http://airportsbase.com/new/index.php?ItemIndex=1210


----------



## christos-greece

*Albas, Lot (46)*

Quiet morning on the Lot river by Morten Vaksdal, on Flickr

*Poitiers, Vienne (86)*
Poitiers... by Renato Pizzutti, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges by Mystycat =^..^=, on Flickr

*Ploumanac'h, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

Sunrise à Ploumanac'h by Sylvain Rd, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (France) by Victor Daviau, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau Castle & Bridge by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

2018_05_01_ACAP_SN_RV_01 by VERGER REGIS, on Flickr

*Murbach, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Twin towers by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d'Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen - France by Rachel Skilton, on Flickr

Caen - France by Rachel Skilton, on Flickr

Caen - France by Rachel Skilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paray-le-Monial, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Paray-le-Monial by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy en Velay by Flower 43800, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Bourges' Street - Centre France by leblanc_julian, on Flickr

*Laguiole, Aveyron (12)*

Laguiole by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
place bonnyaud le jour by kingcharlemagnee, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Survivor by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*

Angouleme Cathedral, Charente, SW France by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardenne (08)*
Charleville Mezieres by Power Neness, on Flickr

*Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Clisson, Loire-Atlantique, Pays de la Loire by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Le Pont Notre-Dame à Bar-le-Duc by Yohann Moreau, on Flickr

*Saint-Léonard-de-Noblat, Haute-Vienne (87)*

St Leonard de Noblat, Haute Vienne, apse by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
In My Sights by BS_Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*

Bordeaux, Pont de Pierre and the basilique Saint-Michel. by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Vesoul*U by m-louis .®, on Flickr

*Maroilles, Nord (59)*

maroille by michel caudron, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Le pont Valentré by Laurent Girard, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

le beffroi d ' Arras , the belfry of Arras by michel caudron, on Flickr

*Agen, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Agen by Jelora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Lazare train station in Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
L'entrée de la gare Saint-Lazare côté voies by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
pink umbrellas by Phil Hyde, on Flickr

*Veules-les-Roses, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Au gué de l'abreuvoir de Veules-les-Roses by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tramway tourangeau by Guibs photos, on Flickr

*Cerisy-la-Forêt, Manche (50)*

Abbaye St-Vigor de Cerisy-la-Forêt by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar, France by thethomsn, on Flickr

*Thiery, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Thiery - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper (Bretagne, France) by Antonio Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*

Peillon - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre by Blizarre, on Flickr

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, Tarn (81)*

Cordes sur Ciel by Ál Men-chez, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_257 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*

Saint Sernin (Toulouse-France) by nora2 santamaria, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
45062-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lake Bonlieu, Jura (39)*

Le lac de Bonlieu by Leon Vaillat, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Cathédrale de Laon by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr

*Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Azay-le-Rideau by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Chambéry by Paula Funnell, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Place des Héros-Hotel de Ville et Beffroi - Arras by Gilles BUART, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Petite France by Evgeny Kovalev, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Rouen. La rue Massacre by Roger Touflou Photographie, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Queens House by Vance Harris, on Flickr

*Ornans, Doubs (25)*

Ornans (Doubs-France) by Roger Touflou Photographie, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Crinières by Phil Chapp, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Avignon by Fabian Dreier, on Flickr

*Tignes, Savoie (73)*

Le Lac de Tignes en été by Roger Touflou Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Warrior France by Sam Fryers, on Flickr


Science-fiction parisienne by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr


Paris - Vue depuis le Pont d'Arcole by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
FOIX by L09C, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château de Serrant by BIRETA, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by night by Corentin Louis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chateau-Chalon, Jura (39)*
Jura vigneyard under morning fog_9213 by George Vittman, on Flickr

*Lure, Haute-Saône (70)*
2019 Frankrijk 0856 Lure by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

*Lake Bourget, Savoie (73)*
Bourget du Lac_0098 by George Vittman, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Untitled by andrea castelli, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
94 août 2018 - Auvergne, Le Puy-en-Velay, rue des Tables by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*Curemonte, Corrèze (19)*
Curemonte, Correze, chateau by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d&#x27;Angers vu du Quai de la Savate - Maine et Loire (France) by Philippe BAGNERIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69, 69M)*
Lyon by Rich Paul, on Flickr

*Paimpol, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Paimpol by Pégé86, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Empty crossroads by FinouCat, on Flickr

*Dinard, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Gull in the sky by Pégé86, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille - Place du Général de Gaulle by Pégé86, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Untitled by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
sBs_2002(vac)_0235-2 copy by schoolartBYschoolboy, on Flickr

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Saint-Quentin - Hôtel de Ville by Fred Romero, on Flickr

*Rouen, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Pont Gustave-Flaubert by tripklik --, on Flickr

*Gorges de la Nesque, Vaucluse (84)*
Gorges de la Nesque by Richard, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Château de Valençay by balese13, on Flickr

*Le Bec-Hellouin, Eure (27)*
Le Bec-Hellouin (Eure) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verneuil-sur-Avre, Eure (27)*
Verneuil-sur-Avre (Eure) - Eglise de la Madeleine by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de la Mouhée (Chantonnay), Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château du Champ-de-Bataille, Eure (27)*
Château du Champ-de-Bataille (Eure) - La Source by Patrick, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Mâcon city view - Hotel de Ville by falschesbild2000, on Flickr

*Espalion, Aveyron (12)*
Espalion by Paul Smeets, on Flickr

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Grasse - Alpes maritimes - France by Daumas Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*
Château de Beaumesnil (Eure) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) - Château - Façade principale by Patrick, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
ARBOIS (Jura). by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret (45)*
Château de Chamerolles (Loiret) - Parc et étang by Patrick, on Flickr

*Aubusson, Creuse (23)*
La maison du tapissier by dprezat, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans (Loiret) - Parvis de la Cathédrale Sainte-Croix et rue Jeanne d&#x27;Arc (explore 05-01-20) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Abbeville, Somme (80)*
58572-Abbeville by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Un &quot; p’tit &quot; tour en train…🚂 (Savoie 09/2019) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Maisons (Yvelines) - Façade côté jardins by Patrick, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*
Château d&#x27;Ancy-le-Franc (Yonne) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Longwy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Belvédère - LONGWY by Marie-Hélène ZANTE, on Flickr

*Abbaye aux Hommes (Caen), Calvados (14)*
Caen (Calvados) - Abbaye aux Hommes - Cloître by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manosque, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Manosque (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Pont-Audemer, Eure (27)*
Pont-Audemer (Eure) - Belle maison by Patrick, on Flickr

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
Pont du Gard by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre (Calvados) - Façade est - Miroir d&#x27;eau by Patrick, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Dinan by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados (14)*
Château de Fontaine-Henry (Calvados) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-Le-Duc009 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Bar-Le-Duc006 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varzy, Nièvre (58)*
mars 2014_28 by jcim, on Flickr

*Béziers, Hérault (34)*
Beziers France (8) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

*Baume-les-Messieurs, Jura (39)*
sBs_2002(vac)_0768-2 by schoolartBYschoolboy, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Lovers by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Les Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Baux-de-provence by Alessandro Russo, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Les tours d&#x27;Arenc, Marseille by Fujjii images, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg by Eric Cousin, on Flickr

Beautiful Strasbourg by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Le Mont Saint-Michel by Mario Calma, on Flickr

*Tourrettes-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Tourrettes-sur-Loup, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Le MuCEM by Fujjii images, on Flickr

*Châtillon-sur-Seine, Côte d'Or (21)*
Châtillon-sur-Seine (fontaine) • 2373 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Place de la Victoire, Clermont-Ferrand by Fujjii images, on Flickr

*Ribérac, Dordogne (24)*
Riberac, France. by john tokarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Eglise Saint-Augustin, Paris by Fujjii images, on Flickr

Seine by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Kaysersberg Miniature by Nico STEINMETZ, on Flickr

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
historical alley by Johann G, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal France (25) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

*Le Quesnoy, Nord (59)*
Nord - Le Quesnoy_6 by Thierry SZYMKOWIAK, on Flickr

*Villards-d'Héria, Jura (39)*
Lac d&#x27;Antre by jerome courtin, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort (France) by Victor Daviau, on Flickr

*Beaumont-de-Lomagne, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Beaumont de Lomagne 2019 by christine.petitjean, on Flickr

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Lourmarin by Cri.84, on Flickr

*Calanque de Sormiou, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Calanque de Sormiou (2) by Cri.84, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar 6 by Maxence Lagalle, on Flickr

*Le Broc, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Le Broc, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen by John Bradshaw, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Menton, Alpes-Maritimes, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Hunawihr by Gilles Couturier, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Nantes by Maman Voyage, on Flickr

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Morlaix, Finistère (29)*
2017 09 10 Viaduc de Morlaix 06 by Patrick Healy, on Flickr

*Trigance, Var (83)*
Trigance, Var, France by Jean-Pierre Lozi, on Flickr

*Condom, Gers (32)*
Port Barlet and Baïse river mills from Pont des Carmes, Condom, France by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors-Lot by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr

*Fontaine-de-Vaucluse, Vaucluse (84)*
Provence - Fontaine-de-Vaucluse by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

*Compiègne, Oise (60)*
Compiègne, France by LisArt, on Flickr

*Menton, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Menton - an unexpected spectacle by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

*Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Left or right? by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
2020-02-10: Shuttered Windows by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nyons, Drôme (26)*
France - Nyons by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

Nyons France 180701 266.jpg by Jürgen Mangelsdorf, on Flickr

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze (19)*
Brive La Gaillarde by Philippe Lagarrigue, on Flickr

*Sainte-Agnès, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Côte d&#x27;Azur - Sainte-Agnès by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

*Argentan, Orne (61)*
Saint-Germain church in Argentan by DanTrotter.net, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
ROLY1572- Honfleur (Pont de normandie) France by Rolye, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Fortaleza mediaval by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix-Mont-Blanc in the spring, French Alps by Marco Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carpentras, Vaucluse (84)*
Carpentras, Vaucluse, Provence, France by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orleans catedral by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
2019 Frankrijk 0998 Arbois by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*
Viaduc de Garabit - Gustave Eiffel by THIERRY BALINT, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes , France by Perry Schets, on Flickr

*Mimizan, Landes (40)*
worried surfgirl by David BARRIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calais, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Calais, Dep Pas de Calais by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Thionville, Moselle (57)*
Tour aux Puces by Jean-Paul Peters, on Flickr

*Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers (Nièvre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois en fête by Laurent TRINCO, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Privas by elzinga alexander, on Flickr

*Orange, Vaucluse (84)*
Arc de Triomphe in Orange by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Sedan, Ardennes (08)*
Château Fort de Sedan by Thierry, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Beauregard by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Moustiers-Sainte-Marie by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Sunrise on Honfleur by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, Alsace, France by kiff les tofs, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Cathédrale de Laon by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille (France) by Patrick Bertaux, on Flickr

*Claude Monet's garden, Eure (27)*
Giverny by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
QM2 &amp; TUG GUERANDE by Filamon44, on Flickr

*Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Pierrefonds Hauts de France by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Saint Émilion, Gironde (33)*
Le village se Saint Émilion, Gironde, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
Mur de végétation by Marc Lagneau, on Flickr

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Peillon Landscape by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

*Etretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Etretat by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Rue Bourbonnous, Bourges by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Quiberon, Morbihan (56)*
Quiberon by camaroem56, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
IMG_9702-B-W by Alain Robichon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carnac, Morbihan (56)*
les alignements de Kermario à Carnac by camaroem56, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Herbs garden and landscape - Cathédrale Saint-Étienne (Limoges/FR) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Thiron-Gardais, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chez Stéphane Bern  by Loïc LLH, on Flickr

*Loudun, Vienne (86)*
Loudun (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers by Loïc LLH, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr

*Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
BASILIQUE NOTRE DAME D&#x27;ORCIVAL (63) by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Place travot - cholet by Pattedoie Emmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## parcdesprinces

*BONUS (Aaanglish version):* 


parcdesprinces said:


> [...] 😎😍:













^^ several UNESCO sites included BTW!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ *ROCAMADOUR (aka the French -and real- Minas Tirith LOL):*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ *Bonus 😎😎: *






😍😍


= *Rome* forever! (vraiment !)
























*#unamsanctamcatholicam*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^*MEGA Bonus* (still in the same region ..& religion LOL) *:*

(English subtitles available it seems (?))
















*VIVE LA FRANCE !!!*


----------



## christos-greece

*Marmande, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Park, Marmande by Princess Lehmann, on Flickr

*Château de Chanonat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de La Batisse Chanonat by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Les Epesses, Vendée (85)*
Le Grand Bazar 1900 IMG_6859 by THIERRY TAVARES, on Flickr

*Château de Burnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Luxeuil-les-Bains, Haute-Saône (70)*
Café français et sa terrasse, j&#x27;ai commandé et dévoré un sandwich jambon beurre, Luxeuil-les-Bains, Haute-Saône by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Issy-l'Évêque, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Montrifaut Issy L&#x27;Evêque Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne , France by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

*Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d&#x27;Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres Cathedral_UNESCO WHS_sent by Chantal_France by Kate Rina, on Flickr

*La Boulaye, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Eglise Sainte Madelaine (71) by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Clamart, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
&quot;Dead men don&#x27;t ride roller coasters.&quot; by Benoît, on Flickr

*Paray-le-Monia, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Basilique romane de Paray le Monial by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Dark Cathedral by Tristan Lohengrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Chély-d'Apcher, Lozère (48)*
Lozère by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Montmirail, Sarthe (72)*
Chateau de Montmirail by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
DSC_0521 by Albret Tourisme, on Flickr

*Eu, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château ville d&#x27;Eu by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers (Nièvre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Mers-les-Bains, Somme (80)*
Cote Normande by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
FRANCE011/ Voila, Cassis! by a Psychiatrist&#x27;s view, on Flickr

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
PROVINS FRANCE SEINE ET MARNE (94) by hube.marc, on Flickr

*Morlaix, Finistère (29)*
S1180041 Morlaix Finistère Bretagne by Rolye, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - 89 by eric JOSSE, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
repairs by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Bastille Day by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - 89 by eric JOSSE, on Flickr

*Lovagny, Haute-Savoie (74)*
# Château de Montrottier en Haute Savoie by Géraldine Deveau, on Flickr

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
Evreux (Eure) - Le beffroi dit Tour de l’Horloge by Patrick, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon - Allier - France by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice_Tramway_Place Mssena_France by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fougères, Ille-et-vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Lazy Filthy, on Flickr

To Butte-à-Bigot by Lazy Filthy, on Flickr

*Figeac, Lot (46)*
Les dessus de Figeac by Romain Piera, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
&quot;Les Bulles&quot; to La Bastille - Grenoble 2011 by CLIFF BANCROFT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Perigueux by Pavel, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Montpellier// Tramway //France by Krisphy, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Germany2009W_1657 by Wallace, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
● 1er tramway au couleur Ilévia ● 2e jour d’exploitation ● 3e Livrées ( Couleur ) by Christophe Chabot, on Flickr

*Tarare, Rhône (69)*
BB 67523 à Tarare (69) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Dijon by Laura Mol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chantilly by Florian Batalla, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Fort Saint-Jean MUCEM Marseille by THIERRY BALINT, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Volants d’Or by John Stevens, on Flickr

*La Charité-sur-Loire, Nièvre (58)*
La Charité-sur-Loire (Nièvre, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Tulle, Corrèze (19)*
20150116-DSC_5758 by Steven Lenoir, on Flickr

20150116-DSC_5767 by Steven Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Girons, Ariège (09)*
Saint-Girons, Ariège by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
106 Bretagne. Vitré. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

*Dijon, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Tram on Place Darcy, Dijon by Tony Dewick, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
mairie de Tarbes by rene noel lopez, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau Castle &amp; Bridge by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

*Ramatuelle, Var (83)*
Ramatuelle by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Department of Paris (75)*
Louxor &quot;henge&quot; by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*
La Petite Venise - Dole - Jura by Franck FERET, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens - Cathédrale by Fabrice VM, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Droit au but! by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Palais des Papes, Avignon, France by Douglas Gray, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Cité de Carcassonne by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

*Nanterre, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Tours nuages by William J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chinon by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, Aveyron by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Lisieux, Calvados (14)*
Basilique de Lisieux (14) by Ivan LE ROUX, on Flickr

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Villefranche-sur-Mer, France by kiff les tofs, on Flickr

*Lannion, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
France, Betragne, Lannion by Yannick Butenschön, on Flickr

*Château de Ratilly, Yonne (89)*
Château de Ratilly (Yonne) (explore 09-06-14) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Chalon-en-Champagne (formerly Chalon-sur-Marne) by Marten Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Château de Lourmarin (Vaucluse) - Vue sur le village by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orléans (Loiret) - Rue Jeanne d&#x27;Arc et cathédrale Sainte-Croix by Patrick, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr

*Metz, Moselle (57)*
Metz (Moselle) - Centre Pompidou-Metz by Patrick, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
VANNES by Didier Le Cunff, on Flickr

*Abbeville, Somme (80)*
58572-Abbeville by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
The Miroir d&#x27;Eau (Water Mirror) (in explore) by Michael Guttman, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Monastère Royal de Brou by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
BelfortMainSquareFromAbove by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
BelfortMainSquareFromAbove by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr

*Tourville-sur-Arques, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Miromesnil (Seine-Maritime) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
136 Mâcon by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

*Lessay, Manche (50)*
Lessay (Manche) - Abbatiale de la Sainte-Trinité by Patrick, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Chambery at night by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr

*Polignac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Polignac by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*
Rocamadour by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Château by Patrick, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr

*Nueil-les-Aubiers, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Commune de Nueil les Aubiers ou est né Grand Pére Constant by gnlgmlng, on Flickr

*Château d'Olhain à Fresnicourt-le-Dolmen, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château d&#x27;Olhain by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois by Giuseppe, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres en lumières 2020 by Bruno CHARAVET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint Michel by Imran&#x27;s, on Flickr

*Istres, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Istres by balese13, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE 01-08-2020 08-22-25 by dakota 49, on Flickr

*Puycelsi, Tarn (81)*
Puycelsi by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Ajaccio by coulportste, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues Mortes by Jean-Paul Tonnelier, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

🥰


----------



## christos-greece

*Oyonnax, Ain (01)*
Fête de l&#x27;hiver Oyonnax 2019 by Leon Vaillat, on Flickr

*Soissons, Aisne (02)*
Soissons by Mathieu MORICE, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
DSC_0997_CHATEAU DE VIZILLE (Isère) by anne chesneau, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Balade sur la Meuse by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Arras, France by norm.edwards, on Flickr

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Lille, France by Cuttysark974, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by L E T A R N A I S, on Flickr

Toulouse by L E T A R N A I S, on Flickr

Toulouse by L E T A R N A I S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salon-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Salon de Provence by John McDougall, on Flickr

*Buzançais, Indre (36)*
Buzançais (1) by Gareth Leyshon, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres by Angelo Brathot, on Flickr

*Brionne, Eure (27)*
Canal of the Risle by stanze, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Cathédrale Saint-Pierre de Beauvais sous un beau soleil d&#x27;hiver by nogood57, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte d'Or (21)*
Beaune (Burgundy) by Reinhard Zinabold, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Vue sur les toits... by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château De Val by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Horror, horror... by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

*Carpentras, Vaucluse (84)*
Parking - Carpentras, France by John Meckley, on Flickr

*Étampes, Essonne (91)*
_DSC0539_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
45062-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
Toulon by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Toulon, le port by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez by christophe bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
83 août 2018 - Auvergne, Le Puy-en-Velay by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

82 août 2018 - Auvergne, Le Puy-en-Velay, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-du-Puy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Place Verdun Tarbes by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

*Dunkerque, Nord (59)*
55843-Dunkerque by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Picture perfect day in Bonifacio, Corsica by Simply Stella, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia, Corsica by Daniel Kiechle, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen by Swann Dumont, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Angers, ( vue du Chateau ) by Jeff, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi (Languedoc). France by Detrás del color, on Flickr

Albi (Languedoc). France by Detrás del color, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, Nord (59)*
Photo-7.jpg by Stéphan Wierzejewski, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France D 700 007 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Vierzon, Cher (18)*
vierzon by chrfrad, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
France by Maike243, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Eglise Notre Dame- Chalons en Champagne by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr

*Montpellier, Hérault (34)*
Montpellier by Ana Rey, on Flickr

Montpellier by Ana Rey, on Flickr

Montpellier by Ana Rey, on Flickr

Montpellier by Ana Rey, on Flickr

Montpellier by Ana Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon, citadelle view by Werner Boehm, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois (France) by nouki29, on Flickr

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Roanne 17.9.2016 4301 by Elmar, on Flickr

*Vittel, Vosges (88)*
2017 Tour de France (5) 15 by Detlef Krause, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice - avenue Borriglione - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint-Malo by Isabelle Fragne, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
🇫🇷 Lyon / Лион by mitko_denev, on Flickr

🇫🇷 Lyon / Лион by mitko_denev, on Flickr

🇫🇷 Lyon / Лион by mitko_denev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
Vue sur les toits... by tof-lo62, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Argentat, Corrèze (19)*
Argentat, Correze, France by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
PONT DU GARD-0257 by philippe murtas, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand by Emeric Le Port, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Montluçon - Allier - France by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Gap - Hautes Alpes by Nicolas Erny, on Flickr

*Riom, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Riom by JPGooner, on Flickr

Ap by JPGooner, on Flickr

Ap by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr

*Riom, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Riom by JPGooner, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
Toulon by Fred Masca, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valendré (ou pont du diable) by Claude Claudius, on Flickr

*Marmande, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Train-Noël-Marmande-Val-de-Garonne (5) by Tourisme Val de Garonne, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre by _PEC_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole by @lain G, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Mende Cévènnes by Axel Dulon, on Flickr

*Decize, Nièvre (58)*
Decize, 58. by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Beauvais by Gilles Revelles, on Flickr

*Sedan, Ardennes (08)*
Château Fort de Sedan by Thierry, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen - Château by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Épinal, Vosges (88)*
Epinal - France by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Epinal - France by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
City of Albi, south-west France by Graham Hart, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar by Miguel Mora Hernández, on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Pontvieux Montauban by Phil Hyde, on Flickr

*Rennes, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
_MG_0067 by LuisKr, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Balade sur la Meuse by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Saint-Quentin, Aisne (02)*
Saint-Quentin, vue sur la Basilique by patrick, on Flickr

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
place bonnyaud le jour by kingcharlemagnee, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle Sunset v2 by Sébastien GABORIT, on Flickr

*Vernon, Eure (28)*
DOWNTOWN VERNON FRANCE by Glenn Mills, on Flickr

Vernon by Jean-Luc Bailleul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vernon, Eure (27)*
Village street and Church - Vernon France by Glenn Mills, on Flickr

Vernon, Normandie by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Église Saint-Jacques...and its shiny new spires. by Micky B, on Flickr

*Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
P6161094 by Carlos Olmo Bosco Vagamundos.net, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges by Marc LUCZAK, on Flickr

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Houses at foot of old town, Rue de Montmoreau, Angoulême, France by Paul McClure, on Flickr

*Bergerac, Dordogne (24)*
Bergerac-Dordogne by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr

*Melun, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Seine et Marne, Melun, Noel, 8 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr

Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr

Walking in the fog by angela massagni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
ANNECY by Christine Y-K, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Arras, North of France by Flying-Coyotus, on Flickr

*Le Mans, Sarthe (72)*
Le Mans - Place du Jet d&#x27;eau 6707 by Franck BARRÉ, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez, Aveyron by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Rue des Halles, La Roche sur Yon by _SHERWOOD_, on Flickr

*Saint-Denis, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Saint-Denis by Herbert Frank, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice, Place Masséna by Tim Boric, on Flickr

Jardin Cardinal Ferrero by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

Postcard from Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardeche (07)*
Privas by elzinga alexander, on Flickr

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Mulhouse France by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr

*Troyes, Aube (10)*
Troyes_France by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Bourges by coralnia, on Flickr

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Avignon by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buzançais, Indre (36)*
near Buzancais, France by lizvayda, on Flickr

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Au port de plaisance-01 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Calvi, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Corsica / Corse - Calvi by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

*Étampes, Essonne (91)*
_DSC1556_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
La ville d&#x27;Auch by Maël Faudot, on Flickr

*Issoire, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
DSCF3107 Besse-et-Saint-Anastaise (Puy-de-Dôme) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Alsthom TFS - TAN 334 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

ADtranz Incentro - TAN 359 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Bombardier Incentro - TAN 381 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Irisbus Agora S - CTS 893 by Pi Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Grasse, France by ntalka, on Flickr

Grasse, France by ntalka, on Flickr

Grasse, France by ntalka, on Flickr

Grasse, France by ntalka, on Flickr

*Charleville-Mézières, Ardennes (08)*
Charleville-Mezieres#Fl (3) by Roger JEAMBAIRE, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Albi,France by Lonfunguy, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Bretagna. Dinan, case medioevali su Place des Mercier by Gerardo Caputi, on Flickr

*Quimper, Finistère (29)*
Quimper by Jean-claude Laboz, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay - La fontaine Crozatier by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versailles by H.M.K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Chambéry by Paula Funnell, on Flickr

*Vesoul, Haute-Saône (70)*
Vesoul*U by m-louis .®, on Flickr

*Honfleur, Calvados (14)*
Merrill Heit- Honfleur View #6- Photograph by Osher Lifelong Learning Institute at Stony Brook University, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*
DOLE (JURA, FRANCE) by Emmanuel VIVERGE | www.tmt.photo, on Flickr

*Évreux, Eure (27)*
Evreux- La cathédrale by Laurent, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Beauvais by Evan Kreider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr

Belfort by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr

Belfort, крепость by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr

*Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Boulogne-sur-Mer port by Philip Hettiarachi, on Flickr

*Narbonne, Aude (11)*
Narbonne by Henri Sivonen, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Les Herbiers, Vendée (85)*
château Ardelay Les Herbiers by Les Herbiers, Vendée, on Flickr

*Tarare, Rhône (69)*
Intercités à Tarare by videostrains, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Tarbes by Eva Gasque, on Flickr

Tarbes by Eva Gasque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Nîmes - Vacanze 2017 by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr

*Chalon-sur-Saône, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
place Saint Vincent - Chalon sur Saone by oudjat45, on Flickr

*Étampes, Essonne (91)*
France_Essonne_Etampes_01 by calips96, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
Sète by Albert, on Flickr

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Théâtre de Roanne by Deathscythe42, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr

Bordeaux by angela massagni, on Flickr

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen, France (5) by Tranquiligold, on Flickr

Caen, France (7) by Tranquiligold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by Ricardo Salveti de Araujo, on Flickr

*Châtellerault, Vienne (86)*
Une autre vue de la Vienne by Christian PARREIRA, on Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
BELLAC AND THE RIVER VINCOU by Errol Niblett, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Vieux Château à Montluçon by Gérard TINDILLIERE, on Flickr

*Creteil, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Créteil by Mario H, on Flickr

*Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Ideals of a nation by Pedro, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
Orleans by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Orleans by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Orleans by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Orleans by David Bramhall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel (Saint Michael&#x27;s Mount). by Nicolas Auger, on Flickr

*Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny by Christian Wenger, on Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
LE PONT DE LA PIERRE ET L&#x27;EGLISE DE NOTRE DAME, BELLAC - FRANCE (3) (20131107-DSC_9242©ELN) 2 by Errol Niblett, on Flickr

*Pontoise, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Pontoise by Vinzlott, on Flickr

*Le Creusot, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Les lumières de la ville (Le Creusot) by Roland DOUARRE, on Flickr

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Arras, France by norm.edwards, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
IMG_7952 by aec20879, on Flickr

IMG_7953 by aec20879, on Flickr

IMG_7895 by aec20879, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble rue Felix Poulat by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

Grenoble Grande rue by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

Grenoble, Préfecture de l&#x27;Isère by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

Grenoble, Cours Jean Jaures by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

Grenoble Place et fontaine Notre Dame 02 by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole by @lain G, on Flickr

*Ax-les-Thermes, Ariège (06)*
Ax-les-Thermes by Kristen Forseth, on Flickr

*Montluçon, Allier (03)*
Place Saint Pierre by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Spring Has Arrived in Clermont-ferrand by GreG ☏ G.G [ iPhoneOgraphy ], on Flickr

*Montauban, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Pontvieux Montauban by Phil Hyde, on Flickr

Winter in Montauban by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uzés, Gard (30)*
Gros béguin ! by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr

*Longwy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Belvédère - LONGWY by Marie-Hélène ZANTE, on Flickr

*Figeac, Lot (46)*
Figeac, Lot, France by Lu Zan, on Flickr

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Randonnée Saint Pancrace (37) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix Mont Blanc by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
233 août 2018 - Auvergne, Le Puy-en-Velay, la Cathédrale Notre-Dame du Puy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Le Puy en Velay » St Michel d&#x27;Aiguilhe, 2006 by bergeje, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Rodez by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy-en-Velay, Southern France. by Chris Bayley, on Flickr

Le Puy en Velay by Diego Fernandez, on Flickr

Le Puy-en-Velay (Haute-Loire) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Bourges, Cher (18)*
Rue Bourbonnous, Bourges by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d&#x27;Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr

*Mende, Lozère (48)*
Views of Mende from the Croix de Saint Privat by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
BelfortMainSquareFromAbove by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
DSC_0521 by Albret Tourisme, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by night by Corentin Louis, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (64)*
Perpignan_24042017-005 by stefano Merli, on Flickr

Perpignan_24042017-011 by stefano Merli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy en Velay by Flower 43800, on Flickr

*Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
Gordes by Elena, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
Théâtre municipal de La Roche-sur-Yon. Vue sur la place et la fontaine Olof Palme de Bernard Pagès by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
DSCF0848 by sacoped, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
IMGP2497 by Pavel, on Flickr

IMGP2495 2 by Pavel, on Flickr

IMGP2502 1 by Pavel, on Flickr

IMGP2572 by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues-Mortes by Xtian (See My Albums), on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chartres Cathedral by Bengt Cederman, on Flickr

*Arbois, Jura (39)*
2019 Frankrijk 0998 Arbois by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

*Dinan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Dinan by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbéliard by Analog Berliner, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

15_Doughts... by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

9_Ghost crossing by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

3_VELOCiTiES by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gap, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Gap Noël 2018 by Max Audouard, on Flickr

*Épernay, Marne (51)*
Epernay by adelindw, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble, Cours Jean Jaures by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Pont de Saint Nazaire by A. d'Azay, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Palais de l'Ile @ Canal @ Thiou @ Old Town @ Annecy by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

*Étretat, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Étretat by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix by Tomas Jezek, on Flickr

*Guéret, Creuse (23)*
place bonnyaud le jour by kingcharlemagnee, on Flickr

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*
Face to Face with the Sun! by Romain Didier, on Flickr

*Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Clermont-Ferrand by abelgrc, on Flickr

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
View from the place Graslin 02 by smilla4, on Flickr

*Le Dorat, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le Dorat on Market Day in the Rain - May 2013 by La Maison de Cromac, on Flickr

*Fréjus, Var (83)*
Fréjus by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr


----------



## Lucas RBD

Salut!

Je suis brésilienne et j'arriverai a Paris le mois prochain pour passer quelques jours. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si la conversão du certificado de vacinação se poursuit em les pharmacies agréées même avec la fin de l'obligation du laissez-passer ? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Hospital de La Grave by Jorge Carvalhinho, on Flickr

Toulouse by Jorge Carvalhinho, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Again: Niort... (Explored..) by Hans Kool, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Foron, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Rainy day with canon eos 600D by POZZOLINI Nicolas, on Flickr

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - 89 by eric JOSSE, on Flickr

*Mantes-la-Jolie, Yvelines (78)*
Mantes-la-Jolie un matin d'hiver HDFEfexPro2 XT2 _DSF2888 by Michel, on Flickr

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Lot (46)*
Vue générale, Saint Cirq Lapopie, Quercy, Lot, Occitanie, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon, Normandie. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caen, Calvados (14)*
Caen by Swann Dumont, on Flickr

*Amiens, Somme (80)*
Amiens_ by pèpète aux allumettes, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg-en-Bresse, rue Notre Dame. February 13. 2019 by Jean-Luc ALTHERR, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Nerac Weir - 02 by Mike Ricketts, on Flickr

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze (19)*
Brive La Gaillarde by Philippe Lagarrigue, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval 93 l'église rue du Pont de Mayenne by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_203 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*
Dole (Jura) - Canal des Tanneurs by Patrick, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Ô Toulouse by Thomas Schirmann, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Bretagne 13: Vannes - Jardins des Remparts by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

*Aigues-Mortes, Gard (30)*
Aigues Mortes drone by Yannick, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers (Nièvre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antibes, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Antibes and the Alps... by Stefano Vettor, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges - sunset by Bill Baroud, on Flickr

*Périgueux, Dordogne (24)*
Périgueux by Juanpablo Vicente, on Flickr

*Viaduct de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Approaching the Millau Viaduct...travelling North by Micky B, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Nerac Weir - 02 by Mike Ricketts, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix Mont Blanc, France by Tram Nguyen, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
18052019-Mont Saint-Michel _DSC-6835-Modifier by Eliane Dominguez, on Flickr

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
le Haut-de-Cagnes by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*Fréjus, Var (83)*
Fréjus by Didier Toulouze, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
FOIX by L09C, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
Toulon, Quai Cronstadt. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr

Toulon, Quai Cronstadt. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr

Toulon. by Olivier Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valence, Drôme (26)*
Fontaine Monumentale, Valence by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr

*Briançon, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Briançon, spring morning by peet-astn, on Flickr

*Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Beaune by Allan Harris, on Flickr

*Espelette, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Espelette by Jérôme B, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Trams de Besançon (France) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
La Rochelle by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-duc by Stuart, on Flickr

*Mont Ventoux, Drôme (26)*
La chapelle Sainte-Croix du Mont-Ventoux by mary_maa, on Flickr

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
Kathedrale Saint-Pierre, Beauvais by T-K-Foto, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Niort, Frankreich by Klaus Bochem, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr

*Mont-de-Marsan, Landes (40)*
Mont de Marsan -«la Ville aux Trois Rivières»-153127 by manuel de macedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*View from Aiguille du Midi, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Mont Blanc Massif & Pennine Alps seen from Aiguille du Midi, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

*Roanne, Loire (42)*
Roanne 17.9.2016 4301 by Elmar, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Balade sur la Meuse by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Vivario, Corsica by Barrie T, on Flickr

*Moutiers, Savoie (73)*
Moûtiers by Guy Rougier, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors-Lot by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr

*Dunkerque, Nord (59)*
Dunkerque by Hobby Photo, on Flickr

*Albi, Tarn (81)*
Cathédrale Fire by Steff Redon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
45062-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45080-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45111-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45054-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Toulouse by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr

*Touet-sur-Var, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
village de Touët-sur-Var by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_203 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers (Nièvre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Privas, Ardèche (07)*
Arc en ciel made in Privas 🌈 by Timothé Conjard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, on Flickr

Place des Terreaux by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, on Flickr

*Chartres, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Cathédrale Par Nuit Rouge by LonánWL, on Flickr

*Orange, Vaucluse (84)*
Orange, Vaucluse, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar (Alsacia) Petit Venice by Hernando Medina, on Flickr

*Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Donjon de Niort, Deux-Sèvres, Nouvelle-Aquitaine by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Ribérac, Dordogne (24)*
Ribérac / Dordogne/ FRANCE by Jean-Marc BOSC, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Uitzicht vanaf het kasteel in Foix by Frits Kooijmans, on Flickr

*Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Macon, France. by Seckington Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auxerre, Yonne (89)*
Auxerre - 89 by eric JOSSE, on Flickr

*Peillon, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Peillon Landscape by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

*Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
View from the Vineyards, Kaysersberg, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Parc et château de Valençay, Valençay, Indre by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval 93 l'église rue du Pont de Mayenne by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*Laon, Aisne (02)*
Cathédrale de Laon by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr

*Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Perpignan Bridge by Ian Gray, on Flickr

Floral framing by Ian Gray, on Flickr

Perpignan Railway Station by Ian Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by Rich Paul, on Flickr

Lyon by Rich Paul, on Flickr

*Montbéliard, Doubs (25)*
Montbeliard by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr

*Gorges de la Nesque, Vaucluse (84)*
Gorges de la Nesque and Mont Ventoux by x1klima, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux II. France by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr

*Toulon, Var (83)*
City of Toulon by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

*Auch, Gers (32)*
Vue imprenable sur auch et ses alentours by gregory baggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beauvais, Oise (60)*
France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr

France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr

France 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr

*Lac de Monteynard-Avignonet, Isère (38)*
Face to Face with the Sun! by Romain Didier, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois by Giuseppe, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez by Benito Photo, on Flickr

*Gueret, Creuze (23)*
Place - 23000 GUERET - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy, Francia 6704 by Fèlix González, on Flickr

Annecy, Francia 6710 by Fèlix González, on Flickr

Annecy, Francia 6711 by Fèlix González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Outer Harbour by martin.hughes14, on Flickr

From on High by martin.hughes14, on Flickr

*Bagnères-de-Luchon, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Bagneres de Luchon by Folko Seinsch, on Flickr

*Viaduct de Millau, Aveyron (12)*
Millau Viaduct by Krisztián Tóth., on Flickr

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Colmar, France by 3 brch, on Flickr

*Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc by Didier GOMBERT, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Pont Vieux, Carcassonne by Mark Bangert, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Palais Longchamp, Marseille, France by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langres, Haute-Marne (52)*
Le Foy by Carsten Leinhäuser, on Flickr

*Porto-Vecchio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Au port de plaisance-01 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Uzés, Gard (30)*
Gros béguin ! by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze (19)*
Brive La Gaillarde by Philippe Lagarrigue, on Flickr

*Saint-Affrique, Aveyron (12)*
_DSC4568.jpg by the Live in Pics, on Flickr

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Vue sur l'Église Notre-Dame de Cholet by Thomas Loire, on Flickr

*Besançon, Doubs (25)*
Besançon - Lumière sur le quai Vauban by Samuel Carpentier-Postel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
DSC_0997_CHATEAU DE VIZILLE (Isère) by anne chesneau, on Flickr

*Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Nice - avenue Borriglione - 06 by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Palais Longchamp, Marseille, France by víctor patiño george, on Flickr

*Cahors, Lot (46)*
Cahors-Lot by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr

*Pont du Gard, Gard (30)*
PONT DU GARD-0257 by philippe murtas, on Flickr

*Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois by Giuseppe, on Flickr

*Limoges, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Limoges (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Places, towns and cities in Tour de France 2022

Dunkerque, Nord (59)*
DSC_0436 by hopital tosquelles, on Flickr

*Calais, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Calais by Aqualite, on Flickr

*Arenberg Porte Du Hainaut, Nord (59)*
2014-Tour-de-France-Stage-5-20 EDIT by SV by Stefano Vaccari, on Flickr

*Longwy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Tour de France 2022 by Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Places, towns and cities in Tour de France 2022

La Planche des Belles Filles, Haute-Saône (70)*
Tour de France by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

*Dole, Jura (39)*
168 - Dole by Laurent Lebois, on Flickr

*Châtel, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Turbo 16 by NaPCo, on Flickr

*Morzine, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Morzine. by Graham Hendey, on Flickr

*Megève, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Megève by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr

*Albertville, Savoie (73)*
Albertville vue de Conflans by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Albertville vue de Conflans by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère (38)*
alpe-d'huez by Kelly Steenlandt, on Flickr


----------



## parcdesprinces

Happy _Federation Day,_ dear SSC-Friends!

🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷





*©already posted by your humble SSC-servant*

#BerliozForever


----------



## christos-greece

*Places, towns and cities in Tour de France 2022

Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble rue Felix Poulat by Alec Bétrancourt, on Flickr

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
CAF Urbos 3 - STAS - 951 by Mr. Ibou, on Flickr

*Rodez, Aveyron (12)*
Rodez - Conques by Nicolas Mirguet, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne (1) by Christel Dupriet, on Flickr

*Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Peyragudes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Germ (Peyragudes versant Peyresourde) - Renault Master - 01/01/19 by Jérémy P, on Flickr

*Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Lourdes (Francia) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Places, towns and cities in Tour de France 2022

Cahors, Lot (46)*
Pont Valentré - Cahors by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

*Rocamadour, Lot (46)*
Rocamadour, juni 2022 by Okke Groot, on Flickr

*Paris La Défense Arena, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Paris La Défense Arena by Arthur Weidmann, on Flickr

*Paris, Departement of Paris (75)*
The Eiffel Tower, Paris by Luc L. Legrand (thanks for 6 M+ views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, Rhône (69)*
Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

Lyon by John Allen, on Flickr

*Nancy, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Place Stanislas, Nancy (FR) by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr

Place de la Carrière, Nancy by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr

Palais du Gouverneur Militaire, Nancy by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Aile sud Renaissance (XVIe), château royal de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Nouvelle-Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Nyons, Drôme (26)*
Nyons France 180701 266.jpg by Jürgen Mangelsdorf, on Flickr

*Digne-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Saint Pancrace, Aout 2017 (38) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Nerac Weir - 02 by Mike Ricketts, on Flickr

*Chambéry, Savoie (73)*
Un " p’tit " tour en train…🚂 (Savoie 09/2019) by Gerard Carron, on Flickr

*Vendôme, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Time for a mid morning coffee at Vendome by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Mulhouse by Jacques, on Flickr

Mulhouse by Jacques, on Flickr

Mulhouse by Jacques, on Flickr

*Aix-les-Bains, Savoie (73)*
IMG_5094 by Marc Lecocq, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux, France by Mahir ATTAR, on Flickr

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Olhain castle (9) by Joël Le Montagner, on Flickr

*Rochefort, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Rochefort-Charente Maritime by Jean-Marc Bilquez, on Flickr

*Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Saint Malo (France) by Joao Barros, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Petite France by Evgeny Kovalev, on Flickr

Petite France by Evgeny Kovalev, on Flickr

*Mont Saint-Michel, Manche (50)*
Mont Saint-Michel by Radek Fluder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Bonifacio_1 by Arno Lucchini, on Flickr

*Le Puy-en-Velay, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le Puy en Velay by Flower 43800, on Flickr

*Figeac, Lot (46)*
Les dessus de Figeac by Romain Piera, on Flickr

*Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by dmitry vetrov, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
IMG_8987.jpg by Thor Anders Aarhaug, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Nimes 2013 by ntalka, on Flickr

*Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
140821_StEtienne_203 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

140821_StEtienne_302 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

140821_StEtienne_183 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr

*Grenoble, Isère (38)*
Grenoble by ijmd, on Flickr

*Maroilles, Nord (59)*
Maroilles (Nord, Fr) Moulin sur la Petite Helpe by Water Alternatives Photos, on Flickr

*La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée (85)*
16_Transparent by Maxime Pateau, on Flickr

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
le Haut-de-Cagnes by Bernard Fourmond, on Flickr

*Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
l'Ardèche by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi

Couldn't resist visiting this place during summer


----------



## christos-greece

*Moutiers, Savoie (73)*
Moûtiers by Guy Rougier, on Flickr

*Vannes, Morbihan (56)*
Bretagne 13: Vannes - Jardins des Remparts by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

*Valence, Drome (26)*
One fine morning in Valence, France by j lankester, on Flickr

*Cholet, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Vue sur l'Église Notre-Dame de Cholet by Thomas Loire, on Flickr

*Avignon, Vaucluse (84)*
Avignon 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

*Sète, Hérault (34)*
ESCALE A SETE by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Fort Saint-Jean. Marseille. France. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Evening. Marceille. France by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angoulême, Charente (16)*
Angoulême, Charente, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux0152 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr

*Uzés, Gard (30)*
Gros béguin ! by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr

*Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Pont Vieux, Carcassonne by Mark Bangert, on Flickr

*Argentat, Corrèze (19)*
Argentat, Correze, France by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

*Tarare, Rhône (69)*
UM d'AGC à Tarare (69) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr

BB 67306 à Tarare (69) by Laurent Knop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

Postcard from Strasbourg, France by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr

*Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc (Meuse, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Balade sur la Meuse by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Corrèze (19)*
Brive La Gaillarde by Philippe Lagarrigue, on Flickr

*Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
DSC_0521 by Albret Tourisme, on Flickr

*Grasse, Alpes-Maritimes (06)*
Grasse - Alpes maritimes - France by Daumas Paul, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr

*Mantes-la-Jolie, Yvelines (78)*
Mantes-la-Jolie un matin d'hiver HDFEfexPro2 XT2 _DSF2888 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Nantes by Gabriel Giraldo, on Flickr

Le belem by Gabriel Giraldo, on Flickr

Le grand éléphant by Gabriel Giraldo, on Flickr

*Vivario, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Vivario, Corsica by Barrie T, on Flickr

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Bastia, Corsica by Daniel Kiechle, on Flickr

*Verdun, Meuse (55)*
Verdun and the Meuse River by Will, on Flickr

*Bordeaux, Gironde (33)*
Bordeaux II. France by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr

*Nevers, Nièvre (58)*
Nevers Loire 16.9.2016 4038 by Elmar, on Flickr

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Ain (01)*
Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr

Bourg en Bresse by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Étienne, Loire (42)*
Saint-Étienne : Même Alain Afflelou a dû régler ses lunettes ! Oui, des trolleybus modernes en France ! Un Trollino 12 IMC traverse les voies du tramway en centre-ville. (23.01.2021) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chamonix-Mont-Blanc in the spring, French Alps by Marco Rodriguez, on Flickr

*Nîmes, Gard (30)*
Nimes 2013 by ntalka, on Flickr

*Bellac, Haute-Vienne (87)*
LE PONT DE LA PIERRE ET L'EGLISE DE NOTRE DAME, BELLAC - FRANCE (3) (20131107-DSC_9242©ELN) 2 by Errol Niblett, on Flickr

*Châlons-en-Champagne, Marne (51)*
Notre-Dame-en-Vaux - Châlons-en-Champagne by Teddy Picaudé, on Flickr

*Saint-Gilles-Croix-de-Vie, Vendée (85)*
Saint-Gilles-Croix-de-Vie (FR) by Erik van Barneveld, on Flickr

*Orléans, Loiret (45)*
45080-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45068-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45062-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

45111-Orleans by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------

